# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Ваши любимые клипы

## Римма

Я тут подумала... интересно, а что народ любит?
Мне вот нравится до безумия клип команды Cradle Of Filth - "No Time To Cry" про двух монахинь-близняшек...
http://rutube.ru/tracks/712.html?v=4...19db45b9add288
Еще влюблена в Mylene Farmer - "California" - на мой взгляд, история об убийстве человека, который убил тебя... другую часть твоей души...
http://clipland.ru/load/clip/1153925663.html
И ее же Comme J`ai Mal - про диковинную "баобабочку", а вернее, про взросление...
http://www.detvora74.ru/download/?id=261
Еще цепляют Rammstain - "Sonne" и "Du riechst so gut"...
Про незабвенный металликовский "Unforgiven" я уже молчу...

----------


## Agains

Ramones-Poison Heart,Spiderman
Misfits-Scream,bullet,Dig up her bones
Slayer-bloodline
Within Temptation-Memories
Tiger Army-Never Die
Exploited-beat the bastards
Nirvana-Heart-shaped box,lithium
Guns'n'Roses-Don't cry,november rain
Soundgarden-Black hole sun
Siouxie & the banshees-face to face
И еще очень много всего

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

U.N.K.L.E. - Rabbit in your Headlights
Radiohead - Just
Soulwax - E-Talking

----------


## Blackwinged

Darkthrone - Too Old, Too Cold

----------


## Wolf

Nightwish - wishmaster
адын единственый
ну если вспомня еще напишу

----------


## Anubis

Если говорить шире - не о клипе, а скорее о музыкальном фильме - то для меня это однозначно The Wall по мотивам одноименного альбома Пинк Флойд, рекомендую всем, кто не видел. Ах да, еще Yellow Submarine, хоть и мультик формально, но тоже без битлов непредставим. А так запомнились своей красостой и эстетичностью многие клипы Милен Фармер...Queen были знатные матера этого дела, чего стоит хотя бы шикарный минималистский клип I m going slightly mad или Breakthrogh, где они на поезде катят. В свое время очень впечатлило видео на одну из композиций Металлики - Unforgiven II, если я не ошибаюсь, где девушка в туманной размытости как бы достает из тела парня некий ключ

----------


## Blackwinged

Вот еще вспомнилось: Sophia - Depravity

----------


## Sick Spiny

Alter Bridge - Broken Wings
Fountains Of Wayne - Someone Tо Love
Authority Zero - One More Minute
Jane Air - Мессалина
Кипелов - Я здесь
Тараканы! - Верните экстази на танцпол

----------


## fucka rolla

> Nirvana-Heart-shaped box,lithium


 


> U.N.K.L.E. - Rabbit in your Headlights


 отлично ребята!!!! порадовали меня эти клипы......
нирвановский дак очень даже охерительный!!!!!
еще допишу сюда radiohead- there there. a drunk punch up at a wedding
tool-schizm

aphex twin-come to daddy считается уже несколько лет самым лучшим клипом ...но по мне че та не лучший..просто хороший....
nine inch nails-we are in this together- тож смаковый....
тока подумали б для начала в каком разделе вы создаете топик!!!!

----------


## Lin

все клипы Nightwish, Evanescence

----------


## Painkiller

Papa Roach- Between Angels and Insects

----------


## NoNaMe

Люблю, в основном, смотреть разные АМВ.
А из обычных нравится клип Faithless - Mass Destruction. Там наглядно показана людская жестокость.

----------


## иртенев

Cradle of filtn- From cradle to Enslave. Обожаю.

----------


## multiplegrudge

а давайте еще создадим тему *любимая маркка одежды* !!!*(А давайте закончим уже флудить по черному!!!!!!! blooddrakon)*

----------


## blooddrakon

Тема про клипы, а клипы это тоже творчество вот про них и пишите, а про все остальное создавайте отдельные топики пожалуйста !!!!!!

----------


## тень_мечты

marilyn manson - a beautiful people

----------


## Римма

> Cradle of filtn- From cradle to Enslave. Обожаю.


 Поддерживаю. Клип просто замечательный. Рада, что тебе он тоже нравится   :Smile:

----------


## Аска

Вот оно)

----------


## NightKnight

LAB - When Heaven Gets Dirty

Лав метал. Индустриальная красота...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVBKCKzyqzI

----------


## grey

люблю свои нарезки из фильмов  :Smile: 
эффект бабочки и т.д.

жаль выложить не могу, а то бы расплакались  :Smile:

----------


## Римма

> LAB - When Heaven Gets Dirty


 Посмотрела... Очень понравилась песня... Сюжет отдаленно напомнил "My Immortal"  Evanscence - бродит такой неприкаянный ангел... Концовка впечатлила.

----------


## NightKnight

[/quote]

Посмотрела... Очень понравилась песня... Сюжет отдаленно напомнил "My Immortal"  Evanscence - бродит такой неприкаянный ангел... Концовка впечатлила.[/quote]

А мне сам клип понравился намного больше чем песня...

----------


## stre10k

опенинг из Elfen Lied
Все клипы Дельфина
так вообще-то клипы не очень...

----------


## S.E.L.L.

http://poetsofthefall.com/videos/carnival_of_rust/

----------


## AZMODAN

Очень неоднозначный клип Nirvana - You know youre right.
Мне он очень нравится. И песня сама очень мутная. Обдолбаным её слушать только так

----------


## SpiceGirl

обажаю клип Linkin PArk "Numb".История девушки-художницы,над которой все издевались..в одном кадре видно,что у нее на левой руке порезаны вены...Прямо про мою жизнь.Всем советую

----------


## stre10k

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-Fn0BO6o-Ps
это Rammstein - Seeman (сам удивился) - очень достойная песня и клип классный... щас приведу перевод на русский этой песни

_Садись в мою лодку! 
Приближается шторм 
И наступает ночь

Куда ты направляешься?
Тебя уносит 
Совсем одну

Кто удержит тебя за руку, 
Если тебя 
потянет вниз?

Куда ты? 
Безбрежное море 
Такое холодное

Садись в мою лодку! 
Осенний ветер 
натягивает парус

Сейчас ты стоишь у фонаря 
Со слезами на лице 
Вечерний свет прогнал тени
Осенний ветер вымел улицы дочиста

Вот ты стоишь у фонаря 
Со слезами на лице 
Вечерний свет разогнал тени 
Время останавливается и наступает осень 

Садись в мою лодку! 
Тоска будет 
Штурманом

Садись в мою лодку! 
Лучшим моряком 
был все же я

Сейчас ты стоишь у фонаря 
Со слезами на лице 
Ты зажгла огонь от свечи
Остановилось время и наступила осень 

Мне рассказали о твоей матери 
Так беспощадна только ночь
В конце концов я остаюсь один 
Остановилось время 
И мне холодно..._

ща завис вообще на переводы ихпесен - депрессивно однако... я б даж сказал очень... кому интересно - http://www.volkerball.ru/lyrics.html

----------


## Woodland

> Cradle Of Filth - "No Time To Cry"


 клипец добротный, вот только песенка-то не ихняя, это Sisters Of Mercy 1985 года

----------


## Woodland

Sentenced -- "Everfrost"
NineInchNails -- "Hurt"
Moonspell -- "Everything Invaded"

----------


## Римма

> клипец добротный, вот только песенка-то не ихняя, это Sisters Of Mercy 1985 года


 Дааа? Не знала... Но в этой песне нравится ВСЕ - и текст, и настроение, и клип... Это то, что Я называю готикой...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Evanescence - My immortal
Enigma - Gravity of Love (Final Fantasy VIII)

----------


## wert22

Однозначно Mylene Farmer - Je Te Rends Ton Amour и XXL.

----------


## Only_humaN

Marilyn Manson - Coma White
Сплин - Остаемся зимовать
Apocalyptica - Hope vol.2 (feat. Matthias Sayer)

----------


## Scream

Tool - prison sex

Tool - Stinkfist

Depeche Mode (проктически все которые черно-белые)

Crematory - Tears of time

Radiohead - Street spirit

Tokio - Сердце (Иза фразы в конце "...Любовь стоит денег...")

Океан Кльзи - Холодно

Planet Funk - The Switch

Faithless - Why Go

Robbie Williams - No Regrets

The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony

и ещё дофига... в мозги не приходит...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Madonna - what it feel's like for a girl

----------


## Scream

> Madonna - what it feel's like for a girl


 о да... жгла мадонна с бабулей...

----------


## Stas

Guano Apes - You can't stop me.

----------


## Andrew

Madonna - The Power of Goodbue...
Madonna - Nothing Really Matters
Madonna - Vogue
Madonna - Rain
Madonna - American Life(ONLY ORIGINAL)
Madonna - Take a Bow
Madonna - Secret


Michael Jackson - Give in to Me
Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal
Michael Jackson - Thriller
Michael Jackson - Black or White
Michael Jackson - Remember The Time
Michael Jackson - Who is it
Michael Jackson - Jam
Michael Jackson - Liberian Girl

Aha - Lifelines

....блин...Тока не надо тут говорить мне типа я попсовик....и усе 

такое :wink: 

Всё таки Madonna и Jackson - королева и король - POP-музыки...

----------


## Товарищ Тальберг

Tool - Parabola
Depeche Mode - Enjoy the silence и In your room
Наутилус Помпилиус - Нежный вампир
7 раса - Вечное лето
Аматори - черно-белые дни
Deftones - Digital bath
Милен фармер - почти все клипы...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Andrew*, Джексон - король, это не оспоришь. А Мадонна просто вгрызлась в этот титул, а готова загрызть еще кого угодно за это звание. Типа имхо.

----------


## Меня Нет

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX1fqMGQWtI&NR=1
ну вот сдесь красиво заканчивается : ))) но! это только в клипах...

----------


## Сибиряк

Недавно купил диск с 11клипами Натали Имбрулии.Но когда начал все просматривать -заплакал.Потому что так и не посмотрел её выступление из-за ссоры с девушкой которую я пригласил в Тушино на фестиваль Крылья.
А в девушку я неразделенно влюблен.

----------


## Сибиряк

Правда был на концерте Натали в Кремле в 2005году.

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

BURZUM - WAR(песня об умирающем воине с котрой началось зарождения национал социалистического блэк метала, она меня цепляет больше всего почему-то, не из-за расовых нравов, я этого не касаюсь, так я пою в viking/nsbm группе)

точного клипа нет, но я подобрал такое вот видео в котором мелькнет текст песни
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=tzwXY8...eature=related

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

> Но в этой песне нравится ВСЕ - и текст, и настроение, и клип... Это то, что Я называю готикой...


  Да SoM  и есть основоположниками готики :) . А еще у них Moonspell тоже песенку слизали.
А из клипов люблю многие но это особенно:
69Eyes - The Chair
Deathstars - Blitzkreg
Oomph - The power of love
In Extremo - Volmond
ММ многие клипы, у него просто много красивых...

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

Diary_of_Dreams
сестры это ваще обычный коммерческий рок. эндрю сто раз говарил что они не готика.  вот послушай Joy Division, Christian Death(ранних, те что с Роззом), Sex Gang Children, Alien Sex Fiend из современных могу посоветовать только две нормальные группы это The Evil Speaks и Bloody Dead&Sexy, остальное имхо лажа, ну еще Voices Of Masada ничего

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Я вообщето говорила что они были основателями, первопроходцами...
А по поводу современных я и сама уже выбрала то что мне нравится... и мне все равно готика это или что либо еще если миузыка меня задевает, то она стоит внимания... у меня нет мпринципа.

----------


## Scream

http://ua.repka.tv/video/8964/

Довольно отличный клип... 

Radiohead, UNKLE & DJ Shadow - Rabbit In Your Headlights

----------


## Aska

*Scream*, офигеннейший клип. Спасибо.

----------


## Scream

незачто)))

жовольно хорощие клипы

http://ua.repka.tv/video/8961/

http://ua.repka.tv/video/8962/

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

> Я вообщето говорила что они были основателями, первопроходцами...
> А по поводу современных я и сама уже выбрала то что мне нравится... и мне все равно готика это или что либо еще если миузыка меня задевает, то она стоит внимания... у меня нет мпринципа.


 ваще-то готика появилась за 10 лет до них, сестры это вторая волна

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Vomited Anal Tract*
 Давай ёще раскажи историю готики... ненадо меня просвящать!  то что меня интересует я и сама знаю. и вообще  закрыли тему

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

я не буду просто ненадо говарить чего незнаешь

----------


## nothing1

Andrew, ну ты даешь) как же можно было Billie Jean то не написать)

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Vomited Anal Tract*
Ладно замяли тему... Я просто не увлекаюсь изучением фактов в истории готики.

----------


## MATARIEL

Клип на Евангелион под Rammstein, Nightwish......

----------


## alexrogan

Само собой, макsим с феном, со всех сторон приятный клип

----------


## ordinaire

очень этот клип люблю. молодость, ностальгия)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=V-Po8uJeoUw

----------


## ordinaire

> *Scream*, офигеннейший клип. Спасибо.


 у этого режиссера все клипы офигеннейшие. еще бы вспомнить, как его зовут))

я помню, было время  в 1998, когда в раше только mtv открыли, там этот клип крутили и еще много других хороших, а не такое гавно по 30 минут между убожескими передачками как сейчас.

----------


## Сибиряк

Мне клип Мэрилин Мэнсона очень понравился который выложили на третьей странице.Под его музыку прошла вся моя молодость.я его бывший фэн.Жаль что его запретят к показу на телевиденьи

----------


## ^NaRuTo^

Papa Roach- Between Angels and Insects,Last Resort.
Green Day - Minority,Holiday,Wake me up when september ends,Boulevard of broken dreams.
Linkin Park - What I`ve Done,From the Inside.
MCR - Welcome to the black parade
большы не помню... :roll:

----------


## MATARIEL

*^NaRuTo^*, а как же рамштай на Евангелион???... :wink:

----------


## ^NaRuTo^

> *^NaRuTo^*, а как же рамштай на Евангелион???... :wink:


 тоже верно...но мне нравяца AMVшки на Еву тока с Аской^^^^

----------


## MATARIEL

*^NaRuTo^*, да они все тока с Аской))))
Еще на Рацефон и Хельсинга... навица...

----------


## Only_humaN

Slipknot - Vermilion_pt.2, 
pt 1 тож кста прикольный об одиночестве человека живущего в большом городе

----------


## Feather

Мой любимый клип (мульт во флэше):
http://www.kollaps.ru/movies/movies_032.htm

----------


## Artist

Aaliyah - all
Michael Jackson - all, кроме Blood On The Dance Floor, это что не Майкла вообще
Janet Jacklson - almost all
Tupac - all
Stevie Wonder - all
Sade - all
Selena - almost all
Queen - I Want To Break Free
Common - almost all
R.Kelly - The Storm Is Over Now, I Believe I Can Fly, Step In THe Name Of Love, Happy People, I'm Your Angel & more & more
Kanye West - Diamonds From Sierra Leone
TLC - Waterfalls, Unpretty, No Scrubs
Whitney Houston - a lot

Да, если я уж что-то люблю, то я люблю.

----------


## Агата

> ^NaRuTo^, а как же рамштай на Евангелион???...


 эх вы... ну вы мну прям обижаете... какой РАМШТАЙ??????????? :shock: РАММШТАЙН! надеюсь, что ти, *MATARIEL*, просто забыл дописать Н в конце... :roll: и клип этот называется Engel  :Big Grin:   с оч хорошим смыслом песня кстати...=)
Кстати, это и есть мой любимый клип=))
еще люблю "Augen aus" Oomph!!

----------


## Freezer2007

*Агата*
А ты не помнишь как клип называется, там где они бегут а потом превращаются  волков

----------


## Агата

Канеш помню!  :Big Grin:  Du riechst so gut'98. 
есть еще Du riechst so gut'95, но там совсем не про волков  :Big Grin:  
а еще мне нра Rammstein'овский Du hast.

----------


## Агата

> Мой любимый клип (мульт во флэше): 
> http://www.kollaps.ru/movies/movies_032.htm


 хм, напомнил Mein Teil того же Rammstein  :Smile:

----------


## Deathstyle

Вот несколько моих любимых:


My Dying Bride - For You
http://www.mp3real.ru/clips/my_dying...de_for_you.php
HIM - Join Me
Type O Negative - Love You To Death
Type Of Negative - Everything dies
Type Of Negative - My Girlfriend's Girlfriend

Жаль, что на хорошую музыку снимают мало клипов, а даже если и снимают, то не всегда хорошо   :Frown:

----------


## Freezer2007

http://vkontakte.ru/video31938730
вот)))

----------


## Hildebrandt25

Все клипы Groove Coverage =)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Мне тоже нравится у раммштайна клип майн тайль, постановка классная!! Вверх безумства!!
Очень нравится клип evanescence - my immortal

----------


## Анастасия Андреевна

А я вот недавно посмотрела клип на песню группы Disturbed - Inside the fire. Основан на реальных событиях. О девушке вокалиста, покончившей жизнь самоубийством.

http://www.video-clips.ru/d/492-dist...-the-fire.html если кого заинтересует

----------


## Римма

AMV по аниме "Elfen Lied"
Зацепили два:

http://www.animesector.ru/2008/11/29...lfen-lied.html
(под саундтрек System of a Down - Lonely Day)

http://video.mail.ru/mail/irina_gass/_myvideo/123.html
(Visualized Nifgtmare Studios)

----------


## Римма

* Для тех, кто неравнодушен к бардовской музыке и "Мастеру и Марагарите" Булгакова *

Веня Дркин - "Маргарита":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHagR59VC4M

----------


## [email protected]

> Мне тоже нравится у раммштайна клип майн тайль, постановка классная!! Вверх безумства!!
> Очень нравится клип evanescence - my immortal


 А мне Pussy понравился )) не из за порнухи конечно, а из за того они уже вышли за рамки формата и теперь стебуться как хотят, даже над такой сурьезной вещью как национальная символика (вспомните прикол с двухцветным флагом над черном фоне)

----------


## Римма

Кхм... видела я этот клип  :Smile: )
неформат, да))

Только мне у них больше нравились мрачные сказки типа Sonne или Du rieght So Gut - там была романтика, епт... 
А Pussy - суровая реальность  :Wink: ))

----------


## Dr.Lex

Любимый клип любимой группы молодости:
The Offspring - Meaning of life http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUDgIq1aSJI

----------


## [email protected]

Подсел на одну песенку, даже перевод нарыл, очень зацепила, даже затрудняюсь сказать чем.. но текст очень мне близок
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDEdF...eature=related
..и даром что она 65 года выпуска...

----------


## jugen

Madonna - The Power Of Good Bye

----------


## Гражданин

lacuna coil-stars
cradle of filth-Nymphetamine

----------


## Mr.Nullus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmoB2svMld8&feature=fvw Rise against- Ready to fall

http://video.mail.ru/mail/mail.irish/dnevnik/18.html Сплин - Камень

----------


## Irene

Nick_Cave_and_PJ_Harvey_Henry_Lee
Старая тема - две "готоподобные" знаменитости поют непонятную песню: не то про любовь, не то про маньяка Генри Ли. Завораживает. Не могу оторвать взгляд от девушки.

----------


## [email protected]

*Irene* Неплохая песенка, у меня Ник Кейв ассоциируется вот с этой веСЧю Where The Wild Roses Grow, тоже олдсуклная штучка.

----------


## Irene

Климбатика - Карантин
Пацан  в очках порадовал - я пацталом.
Фсе, прикрыли ребят, сайт тоже закрыт. Препод уволен. Ну, стебались детишки над готами, зомби и неразделенной любовью под музыку аля Агата Кристи. Кому мешали, спрашивается?  Подумаешь, тексты из детских страшилок. Лучше бы глюкозовую жопу прикрыли.

----------


## Destruct

*Irene*
Даааа, климбатика доставляла))

----------


## sairia

RENTRER EN SOI - Karasu iro no taiji (это по теме СУ и психических расстройств)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaM0N...eature=related

Plumb-Cut ( тоже по теме СУ, с видеонарезкой из фильма 2:37)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eza7L...eature=related

Этот Plumb-Manic http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzN5Bo9bt30
 и этот Plumb- I can't do this to myself  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31jwK...eature=related    по теме психических расстройств и self harm/self injuries

RENTRER EN SOI - Stigmata  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alrK1...eature=related
Blank & Jones - Fallen (Delerium & Rani) -очень красивая медленная песня с видео нарезкой из фильма Убывающая луна.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r9qw_O_P40

----------


## rbiyks

I'm walking away. Типа я ухожу погулять? Короче, вот:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YCXJcoCBGI
Неее, точнее, вот эта версия:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...6897255655808#

----------


## смертник

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83gddxVpitc

----------


## Jubei

Любимая песня, любимый клип.
Pink Floyd - High Hopes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bqvcmud3LFQ

----------


## Римма

The Cardigans - My Favourite Game

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK_9F_ILmNg

----------


## Ivan Govnov

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA7n1wVTBDc

----------


## Святой отец

Вот мой клип, сам делал.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUSK5F8Urag

----------


## Bear20121

Sopor Aeternus & The Ensemble of Shadows - Все клипы
The American Dollar - Anything You Synthesize
The Doors - People Are Strange; Light My Fire
Cradle Of Filth - Her Ghost In The Fog
Зимавсегда - Ночью; Ёжик
Portishead - Over; Only You
Aphex Twin - Nannou
Dolphin - Весна
Утро - Квадрат

Вот...из того что вспомнилось...на самом деле их много больше  :Smile:

----------


## Герда

> Вот мой клип, сам делал.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUSK5F8Urag


 
Падре, мне понравилось. Есть еще работы?

Только со звуком не совсем чётко.

----------


## Гражданин

Ну например Duran Duran -Save  a Prayer или All about Eve -December

----------


## Римма

Thirteen Senses - Into the Fire
клип - нарезка из аниме Rurouni  Kenshin

http://rutube.ru/tracks/330280.html

***

Ну и до кучи - грустный такой клип-нарезка из аниме Elfen Lied
System of a Down - Lonely Day

http://www.animesector.ru/2008/11/29...lfen-lied.html

***

P.S. Самое смешное, что я не могу себя отнести к анимешникам... видела всего пару аниме в жизни, но те, что видела, сильно зацепили. В силу обстоятельств, сопутствующих их просмотру в прошлом.

----------


## Black Angel

Не то что бы любимый, но зато по теме
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3_rn3QKc_s

----------


## Гражданин

Dead can Dance- Cantara
зацените

----------


## Bear20121

> Dead can Dance- Cantara
> зацените


 Красота  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Selbstmord

Очень красивая музыка и сам клип - просто завораживает!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m5Ev...layer_embedded

----------


## Гражданин

> Красота


 От их музыки порой улетаешь куда-то) Очень красивая. Вот например заценикомпозицию Dead can Dance - Windfall

----------


## Selbstmord

*Гражданин*, глянь клип что я выложил. Там настолько красивая музыка, что точно улетишь.

----------


## Гражданин

Глянул. Да, пост-рок хорош. У меня на старом компе есть дискография парочки пост-роковых групп. Из любимого были God is an astronaut.

----------


## Selbstmord

О да, у God is an astronaut альбом All is violent all is bright просто божественнен.

----------


## all_i_need

Placebo - Pure Morning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5muvLgHjC2Y

David Bowie - Thursdays child 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S227FFNwl8

Сплин - Скажи, что я её люблю 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUyFS9kacgE

----------


## fuсka rolla

клипов много любимых: от tool-sober и bjork-wonderlust до heart-shaped box- nirvana.
а последний, что понравился вот
не могу не дать ссылку еще и на это чудо. Охренительно!!!

----------


## смертник

вроде выкладывал уже, а может и нет...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83gddxVpitc

----------


## fuсka rolla

да, alice in chains- круто. мне у них, естественное would? нравится....ну и акустика у них хороша.
вот,что выискал  ))))))

----------


## Stranger105

Они

----------


## Stranger105

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMlJ7r8TBB0

----------


## ccrmptn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD-NTszY-GU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUXBCdt5IPg

----------


## оригами

Nancy Ajram - Enta Eih
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHnoewqUJp0
Sugababes & Sting - Shape of my heart

----------


## Unity

Любимые шедевры группы СЛОТ... ^_^ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcZ9G4MiiJM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v...ture=endscreen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Jk...endscreen&NR=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v...ture=endscreen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK_i...endscreen&NR=1

----------


## Римма

совершенно офигенная, бесподобная вещь, завораживающий танец с мечом:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8XGIRLwcw4o

----------


## June

Не музыкальный клип, но я не нашёл более подходящей темы.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNJL4GsSrcc&t=19s

Из нескольких просмотренных интервью Юрия Дудя “Серебряков” мне понравился больше всего. Много замечательных моментов, которые стоило бы процитировать, но ограничусь одним. Начинается в 16:38.

Человек не становится человеком только потому, что он родился с двумя ногами и с двумя руками. Маугли не мог говорить. Маугли только мог выть, орать, рвать зубами и нюхать собственные экскременты. Больше ничего Маугли не мог. Маугли становится человеком только тогда, когда у него есть родители, он идёт в школу, потом в институт, он учится, читает книги. Только тогда, когда он не говорит себе “я такой, какой я есть”. Потому что самая отвратительная фраза - “будь собой”. Скажи её попробуй мерзавцу, или убийце. Скажи фразу “будь собой”. Что из этого получится? Фраза должна быть - “будь человеком”, но человеком не становятся просто так. Это огромная работа над собой. Огромная работа над самим собой. Над собственными чудовищными, корявыми, гнусными проявлениями. Над собственными мерзкими стараниями и стремлениями. Только работа с этим позволяет человеку быть человеком.

----------


## Ecclesiastes

На мой скромный взгляд, предельно подходящий под тематику форума клип и песня, повествующая о том, что однажды все осознают свою смертность и в тот же момент поймут абсолютную бессмысленность жизни. Посыл прямо как у Кьеркегора с его Ангстом.

----------


## revid



----------


## Unity

Да, по-детски наивно - но всегда доводит до слёз...

Смысла не осталось, одно только пламя
Когда мудрость теряется, то всё изменяется
Колесо — символ сего вихря

Багровое небо и лёд на душе
Невинности больше нет, одни только маски
Колесо — символ всего, чем мы занимаемся

И мы ожидаем, что мудрые не могут ошибаться

Сбившись со Пути
Стоило бы помнить

А как насчёт нас?
Разве того мало, 
Что мы не в Раю?

То, кем мы есть
То, что получили мы
Нет, это не Рай… 

Это лишь последствия всех наших желаний
То, за что сражались — Хоть это не Рай

Тебе и нам, мне и всем им
Пришло время очнуться
Колесо — молча наблюдает, пылая в огне

Подобно проклятию, действует яд
Троянский конь — сущность наших желаний
Когда мы поймём?
Колесо — символ того, что ничто не изменяется…

----------


## Unity



----------


## Unity

Знаю, это может прозвучать невероятно, но сегодня — я Впервые в Жизни — в гордом одиночестве и впервые весь день на YouTube… 
Просто поразительно, сколько же Прекрасного умудрилось создать Человечество — наряду во войнами, грехами, насилием… Словно в виде слилось видов несколько: людей, ангелов, подлинных чудовищ… 
Почему же только нету… мм, «Сепарации»?.. Почто мы все настолько перемешаны?.. Не лучше ли б было, если б только каждый сущий вид… как-либо «диагностировался» ещё до рождения — и ссылался жить (словно во Сибирь) на Свой континент, полностью закрытый ну и изолированный…

----------


## revid



----------


## revid



----------


## Phenex

Слышу то, что попадает под мое настроение на определенный момент. Ибо нет ничего постоянного. Сейчас (и очень часто) так:



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXDRPtufEbA

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------

----------


## Ground Zero



----------


## Ground Zero



----------


## Пулю в бошку

В последнем клипе он мог бы не раскрывать парашют. Закрыли бы все глаза и ушли....

----------


## старый_параноик

Мне очень нравится клип немецкой группы Tic Tac Toe, которая была популярна в 90-е годы прошлого века...клип называется Warum...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86XeSnEx3b8

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--------

----------


## charles_manson

Это не клип, а просто звуковая дорожка, наложенная на гифку..но все равно ништяк.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----

----------


## charles_manson



----------


## Phenex.New episode

----------

----------


## charles_manson

Я знал, что ты не пройдешь мимо этого шедевра 90-х.
Вот я тебя и подловил..я знаю твое слабое место. Я не хвастаюсь..ни в коем случае.
И не хочу как-то это использовать.
Просто было интересно увидеть твою реакцию.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

----------

----------


## charles_manson



----------


## charles_manson

Блять как же тяжело жить с "прошлым". Вот щас Хоя послушал и пиздец. Под эту песню я ушел на войну. Под эту песню мы умирали в Грозном на площади Минутка 31.121995..блять сколько пацанов полегло..сколько этих сук мусульманских я завалил..на вашего бога надежды нет..я хочу в вальхаллу..я иду в вальхаллу.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-------

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----

----------


## Ингве

00000000

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----

----------


## Phenex.New episode

----

----------


## Phenex.New episode

-----]

----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode

В день памяти Владимира Высоцкого

----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode

Песню что-то вспомнила, из любимого фильма детства)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

и еще одна, из того же фильма

----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode

> А я все время думала, что мне так эта песня нравилась в молодости, а сейчас в ретро фм слова, наконец, расслышала. Ну все про меня)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> "Полетели сквозь стрелы, под обстрелом и под огнем, чтобы ты не сгорела, я буду твоим дождем..." Вау)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Еще один "извращенный" клип Киркорова

----------


## beamerboy

Не совсем клип, конечно, но в тему. Вот и осень пришла.

----------


## Unity



----------


## Phenex.New episode

**

----------


## Phenex.New episode

**

----------


## Чувак

Вот. Но это только для детей СССР.
Прекрасное далёко оказалось не таким уж прекрасным.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Рожа, конечно, у нее не соответствует сказанному. Но слова... Они те самые.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Да что со мной? Понимаю, что все бессмысленно, безрезультатно, но как будто теряю что-то настолько родное и близкое, что и описать сложно. Всю свою жизнь я только и просила о том, чтобы ОН пришел в мою жизнь. А когда это случилось, я даже встретить его не смогла…

----------


## Remarque

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z83uGEiI1Oc

----------


## Wasted

> Да что со мной? Понимаю, что все бессмысленно, безрезультатно, но как будто теряю что-то настолько родное и близкое, что и описать сложно. Всю свою жизнь я только и просила о том, чтобы ОН пришел в мою жизнь. А когда это случилось, я даже встретить его не смогла…


 Обычное дело, не переживай.

----------


## 4ёрный

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hkd4S9nLWTI

----------


## Remarque

А как вообще правильно выкладывать видео, чтобы не отображалась лишь ссылка на него?

----------


## June

> А как вообще правильно выкладывать видео, чтобы не отображалась лишь ссылка на него?


 Над полем ввода вторая иконка справа - Insert Video

----------


## Remarque

Хорошо, спасибо)

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Victoria

Как то вот так вот https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnrXCpHBor8

----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode

ответы на сообщения в 

 личку

----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode

Я за ними. А вы?

----------


## Remarque

Чёта как-то мрачно) Вот тебе клип в ответ)

----------


## Wasted

> Чёта как-то мрачно) Вот тебе клип в ответ)


 
Оооо, обожаю эту песню!

----------


## Irjdjjd



----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque



----------


## Sickness

Мелодичный хардкорный панк

----------


## Sickness

Русский рок, очень красивая добрая песня

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Sickness



----------


## Sickness



----------


## Sickness



----------


## Remarque



----------


## Reorn



----------


## Reorn



----------


## Reorn



----------


## Unity

Goth's undead, господин *Reorn*?

----------


## Burlesque



----------


## Burlesque

Есть такие люди, которые думают, что неинтересны другим. И всё, что они пытаются показать, тут же удаляют, потому что думают, что это дурь. Они думают… Им кричат: «Не надо, это интересно», но они слушают лишь себя… Лишь себя слЫшат… И ничего не видят, только себя…

----------


## Burlesque

Не думала, что это... повторится

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque

Моя любимая итальянская песня) Мы её слушали на пластинках вплоть до 97-го года) Сейчас её слушаю) Бурлеске посвящается)

----------


## Burlesque

2 года счастливо, а потом ооооочень долго. Ребят, не начинайте....

----------


## Burlesque



----------


## Burlesque



----------


## Burlesque

Но бывает так, что одиноким лучше всех...

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque

знакомая скинула мне сегодня это видео)

----------


## Jimi

Есть же у кого-то счастье, блин...

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Я так почти 20 лет прожила)

----------


## Remarque

Певица родилась в России, но в детстве перебралась в Германию. Эта песня стала её визитной карточкой и хитом в Германии)

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho



----------


## Jimi



----------


## Jimi



----------


## Jimi



----------


## Jimi



----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque

Мелодия для су. Самая страшная, какую я слышал за последнее время. Желательно её слушать глубокой осенью в ночное время для более острого восприятия.

----------


## Morpho

> Мелодия для су. Самая страшная, какую я слышал за последнее время. Желательно её слушать глубокой осенью в ночное время для более острого восприятия.


 Не уверена, что мелодия для су, но сериал вчера посмотрела. Несколько серий на ночь. Дети определённо что-то скрывают. Но мне почему-то вспомнился фильм "Другие", где в итоге все жители дома, которых якобы беспокоили потусторонние силы, сами оказываются призраками.

----------


## Morpho

questo &#232; il vero dolore

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Видели этого чела? аааааа ,клаааасный..

----------


## Morpho

а а лав ю лайк э лов сонг бейби....

----------


## Morpho

бипипи..

----------


## Morpho

https://yandex.ru/video/preview/?tex...79173197592607

----------


## Morpho

https://yandex.ru/video/preview/?tex...79173197592607

----------


## Cattus

Enchanting...

----------


## Cattus



----------


## Remarque



----------


## Morpho

Ну это пиздец, конечно... Я и не заметила, что в этом мире живут соловьи и простые сизари)

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Anisa_96

https://youtu.be/bnVUHWCynig

----------


## Morpho

ПонесЛОСЬ:
https://yandex.ru/video/preview/?tex...77063695971325

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, special for you  :Wink: 

Украинский дуэт "Кролики" поёт об украинских реалиях :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

.Самая страшная заставка к сериалу ужасов, которую я когда-либо видел. Особенно действует на нервы и пугает характерное пощёлкивание-постукивание на протяжении всего ролика :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

Вот Traumerei скоро собирается на поезде в другой конец России. У меня сразу ностальгия накатывает и в голову лезет мелодия этой песни

----------


## Remarque

Несколько дней назад вышел новый сезон "Американской истории преступлений". Там про аферу Клинтона с Моникой Левински. Сегодня включил этот сериал, а там практически сразу заиграла эта песня :Smile:  Впервые услышал её вроде в 94-м. Когда мне было 10 лет. Обожаю песню и темноволосую шведку-певицу.
 :Smile:  Оказывается, она из христианской многодетной семьи. Пела в детстве в церковном хоре. В ролике всегда с большим крестом на шее. Вот таким образом, ненавязчиво и нужно продвигать христианство в западном мире :Wink:  

В детских летних лагерях мы на дискотеке танцевали всем отрядом под эту песню :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Морфо, вижу, что ты окончательно сдулась, раз молчишь :Wink:  Но ладно, у меня на крайний случай припасён для тебя шоковый контент :Big Grin:  Скоро начну выкладывать все песни из этого раздела в своём собственном исполнении на ютюбе и кидать заодно и сюда ссылку. Ты же прекрасно знаешь, что я умею не только пить ( сугубо по твоим догадкам), но и петь Могу даже совместить два этих действия :Wink:  Мне нечего терять :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Морфо, вижу, что ты окончательно сдулась, раз молчишь Но ладно, у меня на крайний случай припасён для тебя шоковый контент Скоро начну выкладывать все песни из этого раздела в своём собственном исполнении на ютюбе и кидать заодно и сюда ссылку. Ты же прекрасно знаешь, что я умею не только пить ( сугубо по твоим догадкам), но и петь Могу даже совместить два этих действия Мне нечего терять


 Remarque... мой дорогой... я слишком стара для того, чтобы реагировать на слова. Где поступки?) Ну хотя бы одна песня в твоём исполнении?) Только одна. Но ты постоянно чего-то боишься. Я вижу твой страх. А где же сам Remarque?)

----------


## Remarque

> чтобы реагировать на слова. Где поступки?) Ну хотя бы одна песня в твоём исполнении?) Только одна. Но ты постоянно чего-то боишься. Я вижу твой страх. А где же сам Remarque?)


 

Морфо, ты себе противоречишь :Smile: 

Во-первых, ты уже отреагировала на мой предыдущий коммент, ответив мне. Он же состоит именно из слов, а значит, ты всё-таки реагируешь на них :Wink: 

Во-вторых, я только-только озвучил свои намерения, а ты уже требуешь поступки. Да ещё пишешь о каком-то "страхе". Но в том-то и дело, что Ремарк отвечает за свои слова и запросто споёт :Smile:  Проблема в том, что даже если я сейчас выложу песню в своём исполнении, ты можешь сказать, что это поёт кто-то совсем другой. Чтобы избежать твоих очередных подозрений, могу в выходные выйти в скайп и спеть тебе не одну песню, а как минимум две, да ещё на разных языках. Скажем, на русском и итальянском. Тебя же интересовали жители Италии в последнее время? :Wink:  Ну так я спою тебе как минимум песни Тото Кутуньо и Высоцкого, например. Если будет хорошее настроение, то спою ещё на немецком и английском  :Smile: 

Если не хочешь показываться в скайпе, то хотя бы просто включи камеру и направь в пол, стенку, потолок... Ну или можешь даже скрыть лицо, надев в лучших украинских традициях кастрюлю на голову или обмотайся в стиле привидения с головы до ног в белую простыню, чтобы соответствовать определённому образу. Ну а я готов тебе показаться и спонтанно спеть 

Завтра я буду высыпаться после рабочей недели, поэтому смогу выйти в скайп скорее всего лишь в воскресенье. В лучшем случае во второй половине дня субботы, но это маловероятно. Но в воскресенье точно смогу. Могу отправить тебе сюда, на почту, свой ник в скайпе.

----------


## Morpho

> Морфо, ты себе противоречишьВо-первых, ты уже отреагировала на мой предыдущий коммент, ответив мне. Он же состоит именно из слов, а значит, ты всё-таки реагируешь на них


 Я знала, что ты это скажешь. Но по-другому никак не получилось бы поставить тебя в известность, что ты человек, который даёт пустые обещания. 




> Во-вторых, я только-только озвучил свои намерения, а ты уже требуешь поступки.


 Это ненормально, в твоём понимании – пообещать и сделать?




> Да ещё пишешь о каком-то "страхе".


 Извини, зайчик)




> Проблема в том, что даже если я сейчас выложу песню в своём исполнении, ты можешь сказать, что это поёт кто-то совсем другой.


 Реально будет так круто, что я не поверю?)




> могу в выходные выйти в скайп и спеть тебе не одну песню, а как минимум две


 Ты же здесь хотел. Но я не настаиваю.




> Если будет хорошее настроение, то спою ещё на немецком и английском


 Как ты великодушен)




> Если не хочешь показываться в скайпе, то хотя бы просто включи камеру и направь в пол, стенку, потолок...


  :Smile: 




> Завтра я буду высыпаться после рабочей недели


 Чем занимаешься, если не секрет? "Грузчик – парень работящий?")




> Но в воскресенье точно смогу.


 Спасибо. Я оценила. Но не надо.

----------


## Remarque

Я труженник интеллектуального труда, соответственно, устаю не меньше грузчиков :Wink:  Вот у нас на прошлой неделе заболел начальник и я руководил всем филиалом. Не знаю, что будет завтра. Если шеф останется на больничном, то на мне останется приличная нагрузка.

Ладно, Морфо, я предложил - ты отказалась. Твоё право. Но моё предложение остаётся пока что в силе :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Побереги связки, котик, они тебе ещё пригодятся. А то как с охрипшим голосом филиалом-то руководить… из двух человек.

----------


## Remarque

Ну не из двух, конечно, это уж ты загнула :Big Grin:  Важно же ещё то, что я руковожу исключительно творческим коллективом и почти у всех наших сотрудников есть высшее образование, что для Германии редкость. Не забывай, что я пою от души, а значит, потеря голоса мне никоим образом не грозит  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Скажем прямо, Морфо, я несколько разочарован в тебе :Smile:  У тебя же была уникальная возможность нахамить мне в скайпе :Wink:  На форуме же ты мне грубишь по поводу и без.

----------


## Morpho

> Ну не из двух, конечно, это уж ты загнула


 Неужели из трёх??? Ты себя не щадишь)



> я руковожу исключительно творческим коллективом


 Трио цимбалистов?)



> я несколько разочарован в тебе У тебя же была уникальная возможность нахамить мне в скайпе


 Ты мазохист, что ли? А я думала, что ты в церковном хоре поёшь.

----------


## Remarque

А может, Ремарк садист похлеще тебя, а, Морфо? :Smile:  Ты же прекрасно знаешь, что он при желании сам затроллит тебя одной левой. Прежний су-форум тому лучшее подтверждение :Wink:  Признайся, что ты просто испугалась скайпа, ибо Ремарк коварен и непредсказуем :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Ах, Remarque… В те далёкие годы я думала, что влюблена в тебя. Я была не в себе. Мне тогда казалось, что нужно проявить слабость. После этого ты испытал иллюзию того, что можешь меня "затроллить". Я просто позволила тебе быть победителем. Это моя игра, от начала и до конца. И мои правила. Ванечка ошибался насчёт себя. Здесь только один манипулятор – Я. Qualis artifex pereo. Но… у бурных чувств неистовый конец.

----------


## Remarque

Морфо, ты, конечно, была влюблена в Ремарка, но даже сейчас всё ещё не совсем равнодушна к нему, иначе бы просто не обращала на него внимание на форуме. Плохо не хамство, а полное равнодушие. Когда человек совершенно неинтересен, то его просто не замечают.  
Даже твои порой откровенно грубые посты в мой адрес говорят о том, что ты рассчитываешь на мою реакцию, то есть, ты не против продолжения общения :Smile: 

По-моему, я уже прежде писал на форуме, что в студенческие годы посещал на германистике очень любопытные семинары по форензике. По сути, форензика - это киберкриминалистика. У нас были очень интересные занятия по форензической лингвистике. Например, мы читали письма с требованиями и угрозами известных западных преступников, подробно разбирая их. Меня настолько увлекла эта тема, что я потом читал диссертации по форензике. 

Даже если ты напишешь мне всего лишь пару строк, я могу потом провести подробный психолингвистический анализ тобой написанного, обстоятельно разобрав все твои слова. Неужели после всего этого ты  всерьёз считаешь, что способна манипулировать мной?  Это именно и только Ремарк здесь устанавливает правила в зависимости от настроения и твоего поведения, меняя их по мере необходимости :Wink: 

В крайнем случае он может по полочкам разобрать всю твою личность, выкинув все ненужные детали. Либо поменяв их на другие, подогнав тебя под наиболее необходимый ему образ на данный момент :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> иначе бы просто не обращала на него внимание на форуме.


 Я бы с радостью, дорогой. Но здесь небольшой выбор. А иногда мне хочется просто отвлечься. 




> По-моему, я уже прежде писал на форуме, что в студенческие годы посещал на германистике очень любопытные семинары по форензике.


 Если ты этого типа не помнишь – то, таки да, уже сто раз писал. 




> Неужели после всего этого ты всерьёз считаешь, что способна манипулировать мной?


 Да. 




> Это именно и только Ремарк здесь устанавливает правила в зависимости от настроенияи твоего поведения, меняя их по мере необходимости


 Тогда ты должен был понимать, что я это вижу.




> В крайнем случае он может по полочкам разобрать всю твою личность, выкинув все ненужные детали. Либо поменяв их на другие, подогнав тебя под наиболее необходимый ему образ на данный момент


 Ну или я понимаю, что ты от меня хочешь и предлагаю тебе необходимый образ? Ты слишком прост для таких игр. Ты как все – видишь только то, что плавает на поверхности. Но где же глубина, которая шокирует и повергает в ужас?) Придётся разобрать мою личность на детали. Иначе никак)

----------


## Remarque

> Я бы с радостью, дорогой. Но здесь небольшой выбор. А иногда мне хочется просто отвлечься.


 Морфо, но это же далеко не единственный форум для общения. Почему тебя тянет именно сюда?

----------


## Remarque

Там, кстати, месяц назад вышел новый сезон "Ходячих мертвецов". Надеюсь, ты его смотришь? :Smile:

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Morpho

> Морфо, но это же далеко не единственный форум для общения. Почему тебя тянет именно сюда?


 Здесь все свои. Они не осуждают, могут молчать. Мне здесь, как на кладбище, спокойно).

----------


## Morpho

> Там, кстати, месяц назад вышел новый сезон "Ходячих мертвецов". Надеюсь, ты его смотришь?


 Нет, я не знала. А ты смотрел "Очень странные дела"? Это круто, правда. Посмотри, только с первого сезона. Будешь, как и я, ждать 4-ый, его анонсировали с февраля 2022.

----------


## Remarque

Я давно уже посмотрел их :Smile:  Сериал норм. Единственное, что меня там раздражает, так это  что пухлый парень там шепелявит. Понимаю, что так и задуманно в русском переводе, но всё равно неприятно. Зато главная актриса девчонка сыграла супер :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

Раз тебе "Очень странные дела" зашли, то наверняка понравится и "Страна рождества" Тоже качественный сериал :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Единственное, что меня там раздражает, так это  что пухлый парень там шепелявит.


 Он мне больше всех понравился) Особенно их песня с Сьюзи. Это так мило):

----------


## Remarque

Кто-нибудь, пристрелите уже Дастина и Сьюзи, плиз :Big Grin:

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque

Вот, Морфо, послушай лучше Лолу :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Вот, Морфо, послушай лучше Лолу


 Это предложение мне уже как-то поступало. Но не от тебя.

----------


## Remarque

А вдруг он - это я? Как думаешь? :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Такое ощущение, что Ремарк читает мысли Морфо. Это страшно :Smile:  Кто вообще разрешил ему делать это?!

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Anisa_96

https://youtu.be/9nss3FsrgJo
Eden Alene- Set me free

----------


## Morpho

> А вдруг он - это я? Как думаешь?


 Признаться, я очень плохо запоминаю имена, ники, и вообще всё, что касается названий. Но зато хорошо помню события и детали. 
Ты говорил мне, что его поведение тебе несвойственно. И был прав. Поэтому, нет, я так не думаю. Царь не настоящий)




> Такое ощущение, что Ремарк читает мысли Морфо.


 Не, ну я понимаю, конечно, что очень хочется... Но я скорее заподозрю тебя в сливе информации третьим лицам, чем в том, что ты сам провернул всё это)

----------


## Morpho

Кстати, надо было выложить именно ТОТ САМЫЙ клип, чтобы ну прям совсем проняло)
Ты же понимал, что я подумаю об этом. 
А вообще, было бы лихо, если бы тот появился. Вот чтобы ты стал тогда делать?)

----------


## Remarque

> Ты говорил мне, что его поведение тебе несвойственно. И был прав. Поэтому, нет, я так не думаю. Царь не настоящий)
> Кстати, надо было выложить именно ТОТ САМЫЙ клип, чтобы ну прям совсем проняло)
> Ты же понимал, что я подумаю об этом. 
> А вообще, было бы лихо, если бы тот появился. Вот чтобы ты стал тогда делать?)


 
В том-то и дело, что Царь настоящий и ты имеешь сейчас честь и удовольствие общаться с ним) 

Не бойся, Морфо, я вижу, как ты переволновалась и даже чувствую твоё учащенное сердцебиение через монитор. Пойди выпей там кофию и не волнуйся, Ремарк тебя не даст в обиду ни Пармезану, ни Гауде, ни Моццареле, ни Фете  :Wink: 
Пармезан никогда не отличался смелостью на форуме в отличие Ремарка. Это же Парм истерил в личке Еленке и Гиксосу. И это именно Пармезан вечно прятался под левыми никами, пиша с них всякую фигню. Со своего обычного ника он никогда бы этого не решился написать :Smile:  Для Ремарка такое поведение явно непримлимо. Это же именно он защищал Фею на старом су-форуме от нападок вездехода, модераторши Еленки и прочих недотроллей, не боясь бессрочного бана, ибо у Ремарка есть совесть и чувство справедливости и он без проблем заступится, если увидит несправедливость на сайте. Ты просто почему-то упорно считаешь за слабость, что Ремарк вежливо и учтиво с тобой общается :Smile:  Но в глубине души и ты сама прекрасно понимаешь, что в ментальном плане он намного стабильнее тебя. Тебе есть чему у него поучиться, ведь ты излишне импульсивна, а он хладнокровен :Smile:  Это слова не мальчика, но мужа :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

О господи… Я щас заплачу :Smile: 
Я уже пожалела, что завела об этом разговор. Потревожила ЧСВ у некоторых… :Smile: 
Ладно, буду смотреть "Страну Рождества". Первая серия вроде норм. Хоть какая-то от тебя польза :Smile:

----------


## Anisa_96

https://youtu.be/nMzKq_ExN5w
Душевная песня. А Баста тут совсем другой, возраст ему к лицу

----------


## Remarque

> О господи… Я щас заплачу
> Я уже пожалела, что завела об этом разговор. Потревожила ЧСВ у некоторых…
> Ладно, буду смотреть "Страну Рождества". Первая серия вроде норм. Хоть какая-то от тебя польза


  Я погуглил даже насчёт "ЧСВ". Нo было бы всё-таки намного благозвучнее переделать "важность" на "величие". Чувство собственного величия - это звучит гордо :Smile: 
Похвально, конечно, что ты погружаешься в бездонный мир ужасов Ремарка. Он сам сейчас смотрит совсем свежий сериал по роману Кинга 
"Чепелуэйт". Там про его любимый 19-й век, вампиров и прочую нечисть :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Вот трейлер к сериалу :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Похвально, конечно, что ты погружаешься в бездонный мир ужасов Ремарка.


 Я не погружаюсь в твой мир, просто мой такой же. Так уж вышло, что они похожи. 
С чего это ты вдруг заговорил о себе в третьем лице?) Наверное, действительно, "величие" подойдёт здесь больше).

----------


## Remarque

> С чего это ты вдруг заговорил о себе в третьем лице?)


 У меня в последнее время раздвоение личности на почве перманентного просмотра ужасов :Wink:  Ты же сама прекрасно понимаешь, что подобные фильмы не могут оставаться без последствий для психического состояния индивидуума.




> Я не погружаюсь в твой мир, просто мой такой же. Так уж вышло, что они похожи.


 
Да, наше с тобой родство душ - это круто :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Да, наше с тобой родство душ - это круто


 Да уж... С ума можно сойти. :Smile:

----------


## Dust

Клип в тему форума. Здесь интересен контраст между двумя женскими образами. Между жаждой мести в стихах, 
которые звучат на английском, и стремлением спасти другого в видеоряде Дмитрия Семенова.

----------


## Anisa_96

https://youtu.be/Yf6BVcJ3a7Y
Баста и Алёна Омаргалиева- Я поднимаюсь над землёй

----------


## Remarque

Вот ещё неплохой ужастик :Smile:  Посмотрел "Призраки Саванны на прошлой неделе" :Wink:

----------


## Anisa_96

https://youtu.be/ox5BNg_jb_k

----------


## Anisa_96

https://youtu.be/GWvkEnLML5I
Классная песня

----------


## begtopmer

На сегодняшний день многие люди обитатели собственных и загородных домов, в которых имеется приусадебный участок, стремятся всеми силами украсить и разнообразить его. Ровный, густой и зеленый газон - заслуживающее украшение, способное проявить собственников и их вкус с исключительно лучшей стороны! Однако для подобного мало единого только лишь желания и регулярного полива, так как эти мероприятия, несмотря их важность, не постоянно способны предоставить достойный конечный результат (особенно в наших климатических условиях) - дрожжевая подкормка для рассады. 

 

Компания "Агрогрунт" больше 10 лет занимается реализацией и также доставкой, предлагая грунты для садового участка, озеленения прилегающих землель и огородов. Предприятие, официальный сайт которого открыт по интернет-адресу: Agrogrunt.Ru, осуществляет свою деятельность на территории Москвы и Московской области. Ассортимент продукции содержит в себя только сертифицированные грунты и другие товары, какие различаются прекрасными параметрами и еще дают возможность достичь желаемого урожая. 

О компании и также ассортименте 

Компания "Агрогрунт" осуществляет свою деятельность постоянно и без выходных дней. Компания может предложить широкий выбор грунта для: 

-дачи; 
-рассады; 
-участка; 
-теплицы; 
-газона. 

При том, что перечень постоянно дополняется новенькими видами грунта, особой популярностью пользуется почвогрунт, чернозем, торф, а также плодородный грунт. Подобный спрос обусловлен еще и тем, что вложение в качественную почву, богатую натуральными минералами и микроорганизмами, позволяет в ближайшей перспективе получить богатый урожай фруктов и овощей, отличающихся экологичностью и превосходными вкусовыми свойствами.  

Семена, смеси трав, а также инструментарий дадут возможность покупателям сразу заказать всё нужное. А при наличии в ассортименте товаров, увеличивающих плодовитость естественным способом, позволяет возможность отказаться от использования удобрений (хотя и они в магазине дополнительно есть, поскольку их сможете применять для взращивания газона, например).  

Об услугах и преимуществах совместной работы 

"Агрогрунт" предоставляет своим клиентам целый комплекс услуг, связанных с земледелием. Среди них: 

-ландшафтный дизайн, за который берутся лучшие специалисты, учитывающие все пожелания заказчиков; 
-разработка грунта - рытье котлованов и последующая очистка прилегающей территории от земли; 
-озеленение и благоустройство территории; 
-аренда спецтехники, а также дополнительные услуги. 

Компания "Агрогрунт" продает высококачественные товары, которые могут помочь земле восстановить прежнюю плодородность и увеличить количество и качество урожая. Купить продукцию можно как оптом, так и в розницу, и, что сегодня немаловажно - это применимо и к предоставляемым услугам! 

Компания регулярно обновляет личный автопарк, а перевозка осуществляется в заранее обозначенные сроки - любые задержки исключены. Отдельного внимания заслуживает ценовая политика, которая отличается максимальной доступностью по сравнению с конкурентами.

----------


## Remarque

А у это песенка в золотую коллекцию Морфо, учитывая её любовь к детскому фольклору

----------


## Anisa_96

Я уже боюсь клип публиковать, вдруг оскорблю чувства Морфо, тем не менее ловите трек от меня и хороших выходных 
https://youtu.be/CB0DEcaPwhw

----------


## Morpho

Это тот самый случай, когда и бесит, и заводит)

----------


## Anisa_96

https://youtu.be/Ky1dduzoEe0

----------


## Morpho

https://yandex.ru/video/preview/?tex...21386896612252

----------


## Dust



----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho



----------


## Anisa_96

https://youtu.be/zlJDTxahav0
Селена как всегда на высоте

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Эта девка с гитарой вообще супер)

----------


## Morpho

Ванечку напомнило с его мечтами о католичке:

----------


## Morpho

Почему-то именно в августе я встретилась со 2-м и с 3-м мужем...

----------


## Morpho

Кричевский... Когда -то это песня была моим восхождением.

----------


## Unity

Прям напоминание о потрясеньях детства: мать, рядом с которой всё же довелось прожить некоторое время, просто обожала... шансон... 
Круг, Шуфутинский, Кучин, "Бутырка", Огонёк, "Беломорканал" и тому подобное - сутками звучало из магнитофона под дым сигарет и хмельной угар, под безумный хохот во пьяной компании.
И с тех самых пор я люто возненавидел это, кхм, направление в искусстве...
И с большой опаской отношусь к тем, кто это всё слушает.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, гнездо кукушки видится по-разному при взгляде на него изнутри и сверху. С пролёта  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

"На вкус и цвет - фломастеры разные".)

----------


## tempo

> "На вкус и цвет - фломастеры разные".)


 Это ничего, главное - не глотать фломастеры  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Увы, для меня подобная музыка стала чем-то вроде Триггера - когда её слышишь где-нибудь в такси или из колонок рядом проезжающей машины. 
Меня сразу передёргивает, словно снова окуная душу в атмосферу тех кошмарных дней...

----------


## tempo

> Меня сразу передёргивает, словно снова окуная душу в атмосферу тех кошмарных дней...


 Эти дни остались там, в гнезде.

----------


## Unity

Но в проклятой памяти - остались архивные "граммофонные пластинки", кои бессознательное ego, любит, как DJ, частенько прокручивать ну и миксовать внутри, создавая дьявольскую дискотеку из воспоминаний...
Сложно очень это контролировать - вспышки того, что не прожито; что пытался вытеснить и вычеркнуть. Впрочем, как и каждый - с своими скелетами в шкафу.

----------


## tempo

После того, как я стал рассматривать свои скелеты детально и поминутно, они перестали беспокоить.

----------


## Unity

Но для этого необходима недюжинная смелость: снова — пускай даже в мыслях — возвращаться к опыту, который сознание очень много лет безуспешно силится вытравить из своих архивов.

----------


## Morpho

> гнездо кукушки видится по-разному при взгляде на него изнутри и сверху. С пролёта


 Ахах) Да, это так на самом деле. Мне 18 было, и меня с этим направлением в музыке связывают не печальные воспоминания о том, что "мать-алкоголичка – горе в семье", а вполне конкретные люди и действия, напрямую связанные с криминалом. Не буду рассказывать, чем именно мы занимались, но самому младшему из нашей команды (если можно так сказать) не было и 17, но, когда мы появлялись в самых крутых ресторанах города, швейцары почтительно распахивали перед ним двери называли по имени-отчеству. Это было забавно… и круто, как тогда нам казалось. Мы были молодые и самоуверенные. :Smile:

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Dust

Музыка, посвященная памяти Первой Мировой.

----------


## Unity

Коротко - о Вашей "стране"...

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Remarque

Морфо, вот послушай разговор тупой бандеровки с совершенно адекватым человеком :Smile:

----------


## jozh

Эх! Не знаю, как вставить сюда видео из телеги, но все желающие уже наверное насладились кадрами того, во что превратили укросущества дом русскоязычной бюргерши, предоставленный им по доброте душевной... В принципе, для меня ничего нового. Я давно знаю истинное содержание этой нежити (сформированное телевизионной пропагандой - ага!))))))) Но кое-что потрясло даже меня. Мазки говна на экран телевизора нанесены именно пятерней! Почему им не противно брать говно руками? Ума не приложу! Родственная субстанция, вероятно. В другом месте видел фото гостиничного номера в Болгарии, откуда переселяли существ в те самые пункты передержки, которыми они так бурно возмущались. Так вот, в том номере осталась на память надпись во всю стену тоже говном: "Слава Україні!" Вот тут все правильно и никаких возражений. Именно ТАКАЯ у них слава!

----------


## Morpho

> Морфо, вот послушай разговор тупой бандеровки с совершенно адекватым человеком


 Remarque,  :Smile:  
Во первых, ситуация из разряда "связался черт с младенцем".
Во-вторых, это один из тезисов российской пропаганды, как я понимаю. Он начинается со слов "а вы историю читали?") Далее начинается повествование о том, что когда-то была Киевская Русь и т.д. и т. п. Вот реально, меня умиляют такие люди. Которые "читают историю", но совершенно не знакомы с таким понятием, как международное право. Чё вас в историю-то понесло, ребят? Сидите тихо, ибо, если следовать вашим понятиям, турки вполне могут оспорить принадлежность Крымского полуострова к РФ. И заметьте, тоже будут правы.

----------


## Morpho

jozh, ты реально не здоров. Ну или просто дурак.

----------


## jozh

> jozh, ты реально не здоров. Ну или просто дурак.


 Вот за это спасибо!))) Ну, ты же знаешь, ЧЕМ на самом деле является переход на личности!
Признанием неспособности привести аргументы по существу.
Так что спасибо еще раз. Я очень доволен результатом!)

----------


## Morpho

> Вот за это спасибо!))


 Да не за что. Обращайся.

----------


## Morpho

> Ну, ты же знаешь, ЧЕМ на самом деле является переход на личности!
> Признанием неспособности привести аргументы по существу.


 Аргументы? Какие? Я не была свидетелем этого события. Думаю, что и ты тоже. Аргументы типа "в другом месте видел фото" тянут на "слышал звон, да не знаю, где он". 
И снова тот же вопрос: Среди русских таких нет? Это черта исконно украинская?

----------


## jozh

> Я не была свидетелем этого события.


 Я приглашал тебя стать свидетелем огромного числа материалов, доказывающих фашистскую сущность нынешних украинствующих, но ты отказалась. Очень удобная позиция.)))

----------


## Morpho

jozh. Я там была, куда ты меня приглашал. Существенных доказательств фашисткой сущности украинцев мне постичь не удалось, уж прости. ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЭТО ИНТЕРНЕТ. И ЗДЕСЬ МОЖНО НАПИСАТЬ ЧТО УГОДНО. И ЛЮДИ ЭТО ДЕЛАЮТ. ПРЕСЛЕДУЯ ТЕ, ИЛИ ИНЫЕ ЦЕЛИ. 
Несмотря ни на что, я продолжаю к тебе хорошо относится, jozh. Но я очень тебя прошу – не беси меня. Я психую. Каждый день, когда слышу российские новости. Каждый день, когда слышу украинские новости. Каждый день, когда осознаю, что будет дальше с Россией и в России. И кто в этом виноват. Я хочу жить в свободной и сильной стране, jozh. И чтобы эта страна была в дружественных отношениях не с отсталыми странами Африки, а с ведущими развивающимися государствами. Я хочу, чтобы нас уважали, а не боялись, как санитары боятся безумного пациента, который где-то раздобыл гранату. Я хочу, чтобы люди моей страны получали достойные пенсии и зарплаты. Чтобы границы были открыты, и нас везде встречали, как дорогих гостей, а не как изгоев. Чтобы мы научились производить хоть что-то, что не является природными ресурсами – технику (как в Германии и США), которая бы пользовалась спросом во всём мире, продукты, которые бы славились своим качеством и экологичностью (как в Финляндии и Швеции),  одежду, которая превзошла бы по стилю и совершенству итальянскую. Я хочу развития, jozh. Я хочу идти вперёд, а сейчас меня хотят отбросить на много лет назад. Надеюсь, что не в эпоху неолита.

----------


## Morpho

Душа болит. И не только о России. Об Украине болит. О их людях, потерявших родных, близких, о их разрушенных домах, о их потерянных и изнасилованных русскими дебилами дочерей. Болит. Прощения не прошу, права на это не имею. Слов нет, ибо никакие слова не оправдают того, что Путин там натворил, с молчаливого согласия (а в большинстве своей поддержки) НАС.

----------


## Morpho



----------


## jozh

> Душа болит. И не только о России. Об Украине болит. О их людях, потерявших родных, близких, о их разрушенных домах, о их потерянных и изнасилованных русскими дебилами дочерей. Болит. Прощения не прошу, права на это не имею. Слов нет, ибо никакие слова не оправдают того, что Путин там натворил, с молчаливого согласия (а в большинстве своей поддержки) НАС.


 Эти страдальцы, о которых так болит твоя душа, сегодня снова ухерачили по жилым кварталам Донецка.
Смысл этого действия для обреченных мерзавцев, сидящих в очередном котле и не сегодня-завтра отправляющихся в ад?
Просто причинить зло. Это зло в чистом виде и я торжественно клянусь до конца своих дней праздновать день исчезновения мерзости под названием Украина с географических карт и из памяти человечества.

----------


## Morpho

> Эти страдальцы, о которых так болит твоя душа, сегодня снова ухерачили по жилым кварталам Донецка.
> Смысл этого действия для обреченных мерзавцев, сидящих в очередном котле и не сегодня-завтра отправляющихся в ад?
> Просто причинить зло. Это зло в чистом виде и я торжественно клянусь до конца своих дней праздновать день исчезновения мерзости под названием Украина с географических карт и из памяти человечества.


 Они тебя отпидорасили, что ли в армии?
Ну откуда такая ненависть?)

----------


## Morpho

Я так устала, jozh, тебе что-то объяснять...) Ты для меня, как маленький мальчик, который только научился ходить. 
Я уже писала тебе, что до 2014 года никто не "херачил" по кварталам Донецка. Пока Россия туда не влезла.

----------


## Morpho

За недостатком героев сегодняшних, приходится вспоминать прошедших

----------


## Morpho

Так долго эта маленькая страна противостоит "второй армии мира"
Она несёт потери, и они велики. И она их не скрывает, в отличии от "второй армии мира"
Душно, ребятки....

----------


## Remarque

> Так долго эта маленькая страна противостоит "второй армии мира"
> Она несёт потери, и они велики. И она их не скрывает, в отличии от "второй армии мира"
> Душно, ребятки....


 Не такая уж и маленькая, учитывая количество украинской армии. По словам ЛаМоники Зеленски, там примерно 700.000 человек. Это на порядок больше, чем количество войск, которые задействовали Россия, ДНР и ЛНР. Думаешь, так просто, Морфо, отпидорасить 700.000 украинских военных? Но нужно отдать российских войскам и военным Донбасса должное, которые ежедневно пачками отправляют по несколько сотней укрофашистов к Бандере ну и к сатане в самое пекло.

----------


## Remarque

https://www.mk.ru/politics/2022/05/2...ikh-voysk.html 

Зеленский назвал численность украинских войск 

Президент Украины Владимир Зеленский в ходе интервью на телеканале "Украина 24" назвал численность украинской армии на данный момент.

"Сегодня это 700 тысяч. Вот вы видите результат работы 700 тысяч людей, которые воюют", - сказал он.

При этом Зеленский отметил, когда он заступал на должность численность украинской армии была 250-260 тыс, но численность боевых подразделений была всего 120 тыс.

----------


## Remarque

Пленный украинский военный рассказал о зверствах нацбатов 

Националистические батальоны чинят зверства и убивают мирных жителей, обычные военнослужащие их боятся, рассказал пленный украинский военный Александр Черваков, кадры опроса которого предоставило Минобороны России.
"На каждом из них – немецкая свастика, сразу было видно, что это добровольческие батальоны "Азов" (против его боевиков в РФ заведено уголовное дело – ред.) или "Айдар"… Они 8 лет грабили убивали, какое к ним будет отношение", - рассказал Черваков.

По его словам, нацбаты всем внушают страх - как мирным жителям, так и военнослужащим, для них дать очередь по толпе людей – все равно что "друг на друга посмотреть". 
Черваков рассказал, что с их заставы ушли, не захотев воевать, 12 человек из 30, причем такое было возможно только "первое время". "Потом ты уже не уйдешь никуда – ты стоишь вместе с нацбатами, вместе с ВСУ, ты там попробуй ещё куда-нибудь двинься", - поделился он.

Черваков заявил, что нацбатальоны "много людей убили, мирных жителей". "Северодонецк был уничтожен практически, несмотря на то, что там не было ни одного русского военного. Он был уничтожен украинской армией", - сказал он.
Пленный добавил, что в украинских войсках моральный дух поддерживается при помощи патриотических лозунгов, алкоголя и наркотиков. "Им разрешалось просто и пить, и курить, и нюхать", - заявил он. 

https://ria.ru/20220517/natsbaty-1788941008.html?in=t 

Посмотри видео по ссылке, Морфо. Стазу видно, что он говорит вполне искренне.

----------


## Morpho

> Думаешь, так просто, Морфо, отпидорасить 700.000 украинских военных?


 Я думаю, что даже если бы их было вдвое меньше, "отпидорасить" их было бы крайне сложно. В отличии от русских придурков, воюющих, за то, чтобы закрыть ипотечный кредит..

----------


## Morpho

> Посмотри видео по ссылке, Морфо. Стазу видно, что он говорит вполне искренне.


 На твою глупость доктора Тигера нет) Он тебя классно опускал. С небес на землю)

----------


## Remarque

> На твою глупость доктора Тигера нет) Он тебя классно опускал. С небес на землю)


 Ага, мне тоже приятно вспомнить, как я доводил дохтура Тайгея до истерики :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Я думаю, что даже если бы их было вдвое меньше, "отпидорасить" их было бы крайне сложно. В отличии от русских придурков, воюющих, за то, чтобы закрыть ипотечный кредит..


 Раскрыты подробности об*убитом на*Украине французском наемнике 


Французский наемник, который погиб в начале июня в Харьковской области на Украине, мог быть связан с французскими ультраправыми группировками. Такие подробности раскрыло издание Lib&#233;ration.

По информации издания, погибшим является 32-летний французский легионер Вильфрид Блерио, который мог быть связан с французскими ультраправыми группировки.

Кроме того, одна из групп в своем Telegram-канале рассказала, что Блерио был «французским легионером, который всю жизнь боролся с большевизмом и антифашистами». Также в соцсетях появились фотографии, где убитый позирует с фашистским приветствием.

3 июня радиостанция Europe 1 сообщила, что под Харьковом погиб французский наемник, воевавший на стороне Вооруженных сил Украины (ВСУ). Во время артиллерийского обстрала под Харьковом он получил смертельное ранение. В Europe 1 отмечают, что это первый случай гибели французских наемников на Украине с начала российской военной спецоперации. 

https://news.rambler.ru/army/4877457...m_content=news

А вот ссылка французского первоисточника:

https://www.liberation.fr/internatio...F2RZKGB4GKWXQ/ 

Вот такой фашистский биомусор воюет на стороне украинцев. Так за какие такие идеалы воевал этот французский фашист, а, Морфо?

----------


## jozh

> Они тебя отпидорасили, что ли в армии?
> Ну откуда такая ненависть?)


 В моральном смысле - да. Лишили веры в человечество.
Не осталось ничего святого, над чем они не поглумились бы и это только потому что я был москаль.
1987 год, Морфо. Украина была обласкана Советским Союзом так, как это только можно было сделать.
С ней буквально носились утютюскивая, как с самой любимой деточкой. И знаешь, что эта нелюдь говорила мне?
"Мы заберем от вас все, что только можно, а потом кинем. И будем дальше продолжать жить за ваш счет". Так и вышло. Вот ЗА ЭТО они теперь расплачиваются.
И знаешь, что я хочу тебе еще сказать? Ладно - я. Это не показатель. Социофобов нигде не любят. Да я ни на что не влияю.
Просто превращусь в дурковатого деда, запускающего фейерверки в очередную годовщину распада Украины.
Но есть те, кто влияет. Сейчас их сотни, а будут тысячи. И это только в глубинной России, без учета ЛНР и ДНР, где
таких людей десятки и сотни тысяч. Еще к ним не подключилась Одесса, но она обязательно подключится.
Эти все люди имеют опыт подобный моему. Их тоже "отпидарасили". Все они тоже столкнулись с изнанкой украинства
и теперь они замотивированы сверх всякой меры. Теперь эти люди идут записываться в гражданские администрации на освобожденных территориях
и ты можешь себе представить, КАК ревностно они станут выполнять свой служебный долг! Малейшее выявленное 
"салоуронили" будет подвергнуто самому пристальному вниманию. И это теперь на долгие годы и десятилетия.
И вот такая перспектива, даже не сами военные действия, вдохновляет меня больше всего! Украинство будут давить многолетним
прессом абсолютно неотвратимо. Меня уже не будет на свете, а пресс этот будет работать. Я оставлю этот мир
в правильном устройстве, хотя бы самую малую его часть, и это тоже вдохновляет меня неимоверно!
И последнее, что я хочу сказать. Ты в своей фразе "Я уже писала тебе, что до 2014 года никто не "херачил" по кварталам Донецка. 
Пока Россия туда не влезла." - почему-то сознательно упустила слово ЖИЛЫМ (кварталам). Надеюсь, это просто
невнимательность, а не соучастие в преступлении. Потому что я тоже хорошо к тебе отношусь. Несмотря ни на что.

----------


## jozh

https://vk.com/video235829317_456239046

----------


## Remarque

Россия не наш враг, наш враг — это ты! — пленные ВСУшники обратились к Зеленскому

----------


## Remarque

https://rusvesna.su/news/1654803639

Удивительные знаки V и Z в небе под Москвой (ФОТО, ВИДЕО)


Бог с Россией. За спецоперацию. Против фашизма. Юнити здесь не так давно ломал голову, что же означают литеры "Z" и "V"? Z - это Защищата Донбасса от полчщих укров-урков-орков, в общем бандерофашистских окурков, а "V" - это Возмездие за те преступпление, которые украинские военные совершили против мирных граждан.

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque

Тебе, Морфо, есть что возразить по этому поводу? :Smile: Или по привычке промолчишь в знак согласия? :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

> Удивительные знаки V и Z в небе под Москвой


 Спикер Госдумы Вячеслав Володин заявил, что законопроект о запрете вывесок на иностранных языках подготовлен)

----------


## jozh

> Спикер Госдумы Вячеслав Володин заявил, что законопроект о запрете вывесок на иностранных языках подготовлен)


 Значит, капец Украине. Станет Окраиной.)))

----------


## Morpho

> Тебе, Морфо, есть что возразить по этому поводу?Или по привычке промолчишь в знак согласия?


 Хех) Один Вовка из Тридевятого царства, а другой НедоРемарк, думающий, что может кем-то манипулировать)

----------


## Remarque

> Хех) Один Вовка из Тридевятого царства, а другой НедоРемарк, думающий, что может кем-то манипулировать)


 Между прочим, Морфо, я уже достаточно долго наблюдаю за этим Ремарком и для меня очевидно, что он пока что однозначно переигрывает тебя в обменах комментами. Как бы тебе это получше объяснить на твоём слэнге? :Smile:  Представь, что ты играешь против самого Ремарка в Mortal Kombat на приставке, ну или на компе, не в этом суть. Ремарк, играючи, перепробовал на тебе уже несколько комбинаций мощных приёмов fatality и brutality. У него в запасе ещё остался самый мощный приём, а ты стоишь в середине, не оказывая особого сопротивления и лишь мотая головой, не в состоянии отбивать удары и принимая их все на себя. Судья-китаец, видя, что дело подошло к концу, кричит одобрительно Ремарку: "Finish her!" Да, финиш хё! Ещё один самый мощный суперприём, от которого ты уже не оправишься. It' s time to die. И это при том, что Ремарк не использует и половины своих возможностей, почти не глядя, что он там пишет и щёлкая по клавам ради забавы. А теперь подумай, в какой бы ты оказалась ситуации, если бы Ремарк писал более-менее вдумчиво. :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

«Парни, по фашистам! Залпом! Выстрел!» 

https://politikus.info/video/144409-...m-vystrel.html 

Вот так мочат бандерофашистов, перемалывая их на удобрение.

----------


## Remarque

На Закарпатье негры мобилизуют украинцев прямо в бассейнах (ВИДЕО) 

https://rusvesna.su/news/1654872412

Какие-то негры мобилизуют украинцев в ВСУ на Закарпатье. 
Военные ежедневно ходят по базам отдыха и прямо в бассейнах выписывают повестки на войну, сообщают киевские СМИ.
Забавно, что один из раздающих повестки очень темнокожий.
«Негры набирают хохлов воевать за интересы польских панов. Сюр», — пишет читатель нашего Telegram-канала «Военкоры Русской Весны» в комментариях.

----------


## Remarque

лаконичное видео об Украине

https://politikus.info/video/144421-...nderlogov.html

----------


## Remarque

Кличко показал израильтянам Киев — израильтяне в шоке! 

Мэрия города опозорилась с пресс-туром по Киеву для израильских журналистов за счет средств украинских налогоплательщиков.

Главное, вокруг чего была построена программа — с оплатой авиаперелета, проживания и прочих расходов ближневосточных гостей — это посещение музея братьев Кличко с показом кинофильма на украинском, который никто в делегации не понимал.

Об этом рассказала киевский журналист Ирина Коротич:

«В конце прошлой недели муниципалитет города Киева принимал пресс-тур из Израиля. Десяток израильских журналистов приехали в Киев по приглашению наших городских властей, чтобы посмотреть, погулять — а потом, вернувшись в Израиль, рассказать про Киев израильским читателям. Пресс-тур был короткий, всего три дня. Для Киева — совсем немного. Но люди, любящие Киев и умеющие его показывать, и за полдня способны не только показать, но и влюбить в Киев любого гостя. Я десятки раз с этой задачей справлялась, ничего сложного. Но то — я, а то — муниципалитет!» — пишет Ирина.

«Начать стоит с того, что муниципалитет, принимая пресс-тур из Израиля, не позаботился… о гиде и сопровождающем, говорящем на иврите. Действительно, нахрена? Собственно, и английский-то у сопровождающих сотрудников мэрии был не всегда внятный. А на иврите — языке страны, из которой приехали гости — не говорил никто. И переводчика не было», — отмечает журналист.

«Двухдневная программа расписана была не менее феерично. Вот что, казалось бы, надо «обязательно посмотреть в Киеве?» Не гадайте — вы все равно не угадаете.

Потому что пунктом первым в программе значился… музей братьев Кличко. Там журналистам показали фотографии братьев Кличко, шарфики с братьями Кличко, чашечки с братьями Кличко, тарелочки и прочую по***нь, украшенную братьями Кличко. А потом засадили смотреть фильм про братьев Кличко. На украинском языке. Которого не понимал ни один из приглашенных журналистов. Журналисты вежливо уткнулись в планшеты. После просмотра кто-то удивился, что в музее фильм только на украинском — и в этот момент оказалось, что есть, есть и на английском! «Но мы же не знали, что вам надо на английском фильм включить», — рассказывает Коротич.

«Проглотив все имеющиеся у меня по этому поводу комментарии, продолжу. После музея журналистов отвезли… нет, вы опять не угадали — В СК „Олимпийский“. Там журналисты долго гуляли по раздевалкам и закоулкам и, как я полагаю, мучительно пытались понять, что они вообще тут делают. Тем более, что в программе на вечер значился поход на футбол на этот же стадион. Это, безусловно, оттого, что программу составляли блестящие умы, не иначе», — иронизирует журналист.

«Но любому идиотизму есть предел, и после стадиона гостей наконец повезли к Софии Киевской. Внутрь, правда, не пустили — „да, туда хорошо бы зайти, но у нас совершенно нет времени“. После Софии был Михайловский собор, в который „мы никак не успеваем зайти“, потом — Андреевская церковь, в которую „жаль, что мы не успеваем“, потом — Исторический музей („к сожалению, у нас нет времени“) и беглый взгляд в сторону Пейзажной аллеи („стоило бы посмотреть, но мы совершенно не успеваем туда“). Погулять по Андреевскому журналистам тоже не дали. После торопливого обеда их повезли в КГГА, где была запланирована встреча с мэром», — продолжает свой рассказ Коротич.

«Мэра пришлось ждать всего ничего — час времени. Мэр на плохом английском десять раз повторил, что ему очень хочется, чтобы журналисты, вернувшись в Израиль, рассказали, что Киев комфортный, безопасный, очень красивый и интересный город. Журналисты недоуменно переглядывались и стеснялись спросить, почему же тогда их привезли в какой-то другой город…» — пишет журналист.

«Высшую степень стыда я испытала от того, что, кроме журналистов, в группе был сотрудник туристического офиса Тель-Авива. Потому что я была в пресс-турах в Израиле несколько раз. И я знаю, как принимает туристический офис в Тель-Авиве. Я слушала этот рассказ, закрыв лицо руками от стыда за тупых идиотов и идиоток, к которым я, по сути, никакого отношения не имею. За безмозглых чиновников, которые волокут людей в „музей братьев Кличко“ вместо Софии Киевской и в раздевалки стадиона — вместо Пейзажной аллеи. За людей, не сообразивших, что элементарная вежливость требует подготовить программу на языке той страны, из которой приехали гости», — критикует происшедшее Коротич.

«А потом меня обуяла холодная ярость. Смотрите. Вот некие люди из КГГА взяли, вынули из бюджета денег, потратились на приглашение, на перелет, на Президент-отель, рестораны и трансфер. Потратили деньги (наши с вами деньги!) и время (хотя время идиотов стоит недорого, но все равно). Могли бы за это получить десяток теплых публикаций о Киеве. А получат в лучшем случае — вежливые отписки. Если повезет — глухое молчание в прессе. Если повезет меньше — откровенно негативные отзывы. Потому что из Киева в Израиль улетело 10 человек, которым Киев, боюсь, не понравился. Не понравился стараниями „команды Кличко“, которые оказались тупыми равнодушными идиотами», — негодует журналист.

Источник: https://rusvesna.su/news/1445324502

----------


## jozh

Вот это и потрясает более всего - какая-то запредельная, выходящая за границы реальности, глупость и нелепость ВСЕГО, что порождает недоразумение под названием Украина!

----------


## Morpho

Remarque, да не переживай, израильтяне потерпят. Их Моисей по пустыне 40 лет водил, и никто так нихрена и не понял, зачем. А здесь одним днём обошлось. Да ещё и на халяву. 
А тебе про Россию совсем нечего рассказать? Или в чужом глазу соринку видим, в своём бревна не замечаем?) Давай я тебе помогу.
Вот, например, интересная тема – куда Путин привёл Россию после 30 лет поиска "особого пути". Давай-ка разберёмся, к чему мы в итоге пришли. 
Как нам наглядно показали последние события, за эти годы Россия успешно трансформировалась в типичную сырьевую колонию, продающую миру сырье и продукцию низшего передела, и покупающую высокотехнологичную продукцию, и товары потребления.  Страна даже автомобили не может сама производить без импортных комплектующих, из-за чего производство упало в 6 раз. Но подсанкционный автопром не сдаётся, и на сегодня это прямо поставщик боевых сводок.  Обещают, что в рай мы въедем не абы на чём, а на воскрешенных трупах "Москвича" и "Запорожца". Вообще-то символично - Zомбиавтомобили для Zомбинаселения. 
Это ещё не кажется вам глупым и нелепым? Тогда поехали дальше. Или полетели. 
"Эксперты Bloomberg уверяют, что "Аэрофлоту" через три месяца придется разбирать часть своих самолетов на запчасти: большинство из 350 лайнеров авиакомпании составляют Boing и Airbus - их техобслуживание и поставка деталей в Россию запрещены из-за введенных после начала "спецоперации" санкций". 
Эх, улететь тоже, походу, не удастся. Ну, тогда, пожрём, что-ли, на "Точке"?) 
Вы уж меня простите, но после McDonald'sа это дурацкое название вызывает только ассоциации со словом "пожрать", ибо на "вкусно" ставится точка. А ещё на нормальной жизни. На простых людях. На свободе выбора. На репутации. На мире. Незаконное пользование технологиями, и точка. Захват собственности, и точка. Война, и точка. Железный занавес, и точка. 
А, нет, подождите-ка. Путин недавно заявил, что Россия не собирается возвращаться к железному занавесу, а экономика страны останется открытой. А ведь знаете, не соврал. Ну… просто не уточнил, для каких стран она будет открытой. А что, кто-то против Талибана? Или Эритреи? Тогда – в тюрьму, и точка.

----------


## jozh

Паранойя и точка!)))

----------


## tempo

> Их Моисей по пустыне 40 лет водил, и никто так нихрена и не понял, зачем.


 Искал, где же среди нефтеносных полей тот пятачок, где нефти нет.

----------


## Morpho

> Паранойя и точка!)))


 Что такое "паранойя" вам скоро расскажет ваш единственный лучший товарищ Ким.
А может, даже покажет. Но вам-то всё нипочём, да jozh? 
Цены выросли на 50%? Да фигня. У вас с женой целых 35 тыс. руб. на двоих. Икру чёрную можно ложками есть.
Многие страны закрыли для вас свои границы? Да ерунда, вы и так никуда не собирались. 
Иностранные компании уходят с российского рынка, и, возможно в скором будущем вы даже нормальную бытовую технику не сможете приобрести? Правильно, а руки на что.
Господи, какие же вы идиоты...

----------


## jozh

> Что такое "паранойя" вам скоро расскажет ваш единственный лучший товарищ Ким.
> А может, даже покажет. Но вам-то всё нипочём, да jozh? 
> Цены выросли на 50%? Да фигня. У вас с женой целых 35 тыс. руб. на двоих. Икру чёрную можно ложками есть.
> Многие страны закрыли для вас свои границы? Да ерунда, вы и так никуда не собирались. 
> Иностранные компании уходят с российского рынка, и, возможно в скором будущем вы даже нормальную бытовую технику не сможете приобрести? Правильно, а руки на что.
> Господи, какие же вы идиоты...


 Ржал как безумный)))))
Морфо... Родное сердце! Капитал у нас в ликвидной недвиге. Она сама по себе подорожала и аренда поднялась тоже. У нас уже давно не 35)))
Кроме того, здесь цены не поднялись "на 50%" (где ты видела такое?), а СНИЖАЮТСЯ и весьма ощутимо! На данный момент обжираемся клубникой по 80 руб и уже смотреть на неё не можем!)
Техника у нас вся новая и за те 10-12 лет, которые она прослужит, точно что-то изменится в лучшую сторону. Насчет того, что "вы и так никуда не собирались" - теперь точно не собираемся. Познакомились тут с женщиной, которая 20 лет прожила в Париже и она порассказала нам, во что он сейчас превратился. У неё была возможность жить в любом городе Европы, но она почему-то выбрала Пятигорск. Не спорю, один случай не показатель. Может, она что-то не договаривает. Но некоторые факты в её рассказе выглядят очень правдоподобно.

----------


## jozh

https://vk.com/video-63352300_456257758

----------


## Morpho

jozh, это твоё "ржал как безумный" больше напоминает истерический невроз. 
Про "снижение" цен вообще не поняла. Ты когда в последний раз в магазине-то был? 
Клубника, это, конечно, хорошо. Но к сожалению, этого недостаточно для обеспечения всех жизненных потребностей. Цены поднялись, и ощутимо – на молочные продукты (больше чем на 50%), бытовая химия – почти на 100% (всё, что производил P&G), консервы  - 50-100% (например, продукция бренда "Дядя Ваня" в Спаре поднялась в цене чуть ли не вдвое).  Это то, что я покупаю часто и вижу цены собственными глазами. 
То, что техника у тебя новая, рада за тебя. Но кроме тебя в России проживает больше сотни млн человек, и им, возможно, ещё понадобится, особенно молодым семьям с маленькими детьми. И меня, как человека, которому не пох на Россию, в отличии от таких квасных патриотов, вроде тебя и Remarque, очень сильно напрягает экономическая ситуация, возникшая вследствие грубой правительственной ошибки. И я совершенно точно понимаю, что столь разрушительные санкции даром не пройдут. И те, кому сейчас очень весело, спустя время будут вынуждены искать дополнительные заработки. Ну или очень сильно утянуть поясок. 
К слову, ты мне напоминаешь одного нашего сотрудника, с подобным инфантильно-восторженным взглядом на этот прелестный русский мир. Ему 40 с небольшим, он женат и имеет двоих детей. Работает он у нас вот уже 4 года, взяли его по просьбе кого-то через кого-то, и держат исключительно из жалости к его детям. Работать он не хочет, делает всё на "отъебись", и занят исключительно тем, что целыми днями играет в какую-то дебильную казуалку. По этой причине и зарплата отставляет желать лучшего. Для нормального мужика такая сумма – оскорбление, а он сидит, ему хватает. За войну обеими руками ЗА. Я поняла, что это особая категория людей, которых можно охарактеризовать, как "ленивые и глупые". Находясь практически за чертой бедности, они не смеют признаться в этом даже самим себе. Типа неудачников, но очень гордых. Именно среди таких много рьяных сторонников СВО. Видимо, очень хочется опустить мир до своего уровня, раз уж самим до него никогда не дотянуться.

----------


## jozh

Ну вот видишь, как хорошо всё разрешилось! Ты применила шаблон, навесила ярлык и все пазлы встали на место, дебет с кредитом сошёлся. Поздравляю! Есть, правда, один маленький нюанс, но ты можешь, как всегда, сделать вид, что он не существует. Нюанс в том, что твоё мнение абсолютно ни на что не влияет. Мне даже нравится, что у тебя есть повод для психологической разрядки и эмоционального выплеска и мне совсем не жалко - пользуйся пожалуйста им и в дальнейшем!)
P.S. Когда я был последний раз в магазине? Полчаса назад. На рынке, кстати, тоже. Купил домашнее молоко у бабок - 1,5 литра за 100 рублей. За ночь на нём отстаивается поллитра жирнющих сливок!) Домашний творог отличного качества по 230 и 250 руб. В магазине по 185 чуть хуже, но тоже вполне приличный. Мякоть свинины с небольшой косточкой по 320. Если вечером перед закрытием прийти, то можно существенно дешевле купить. В мелкооптовом хозяйственном - гель для стирки No Name 5 литров за 290 руб. Стирает нормально. Порошок для посудомойки 240 р за кг. Что еще? Какой еще повод для истерического невроза?)) Ах, да. Клубника отходит, а абрикосы пока по 150. Дороговато. Надо будет на оптовый рынок съездить (за 44 рубля в оба конца) и пару ведер взять через недельку)))

----------


## Morpho

Я не применяла шаблоны, просто я заметила, что те, кто поддерживает войну, ведут себя одинаково. Говорят одно и то же, нетерпимы к тем, кто думает иначе, обвиняют их в предательстве. Для них родина и президент слились воедино. Эти понятия стали неразделимы. Они даже оспаривать его действия не пытались, напротив, искали доказательства его правоты, даже если изначально сомневались. Искали здравый смысл, искали причины, и естественно, находили – чтобы успокоить собственную психику и убедить себя, что всё так, как они говорят.  Что всё идёт по плану. И почему-то никто из них не обращает внимания на детали, заглатывается любая наживка, будь то нацизм, угроза НАТО, возвращение "своих" земель – пипл всё хавает. Почему никого не беспокоит, что президент врёт? В начале спецоперации он уверял, что она коснётся только ЛНР и ДНР. И что данные территории не будут присоединены к России. Теперь они собираются "освобождать" все "российские" города. Как я понимаю, с последующим историческим "возвратом". Когда-то этот же человек говорил, что пока он у власти, пенсионной реформе не бывать. Когда-то он давал обещание, что к 2024 году Россия войдёт в число 5-ти крупнейших экономик мира. В марте этот человек сказал, что в ближайшее время проиндексируют зарплаты бюджетникам. Вы хоть понимаете, за кого вас держат? С кем так обращаются? И вы до сих пор им верите? Сколько раз вам можно всучить пустой фантик, выдавая за конфету? Сколько раз, чтобы вы, наконец, сообразили, что вас наёбывают?
Теперь о молоке. Молоко у нас подорожало на 30 рублей, после известных событий. И это, конечно, ерунда. Но вот сливочное масло и сливки – вдвое. А это уже серьёзно. Клубника у нас 300 руб. за кило. В любом случае, мое воображение ещё не настолько разыгралось, чтобы отправиться жить  ̶к̶ ̶ч̶ё̶р̶т̶у̶ ̶н̶а̶ ̶г̶а̶л̶е̶р̶ы̶ в Пятигорск. И до диатеза и коликов объедаться клубникой по 80 руб. Порошок для стирки я использую один и тот же, уже много лет. Что там за чудо-гель, по цене 290 руб за 5 л, даже знать не желаю. Правда, боюсь, что скоро у меня не останется выбора.

----------


## jozh

Солнце, ну давай, наконец, будем объективны. Если бы они (мы) в реальности были "нетерпимы к тем, кто думает иначе, обвиняют их в предательстве", то ты давно бы уже отправилась убирать снег в Восточной Сибири. "А снега там много" (с)
Но ведь нет же и малейшего намёка на это, верно? Более того! Ты можешь сейчас вывести свои капиталы по очень выгодному курсу куда-нибудь в Италию (не говоря уже о более дешёвых странах) и жить до конца жизни безбедно в пешей доступности до тёплого моря. "Жопа мира" в виде Пятигорска ни в малейшей мере тебе не грозит, но бенгальский огонь в той же самой части физического тела всё не даёт покоя. Что тебе до меня? Я со своей собственной правдой встану перед своим судом - каким бы он ни был - внешним или внутренним. И уверен, что выстою. "Падать на колени и ссаться" не собираюсь)))))))

----------


## jozh

Вот, кстати, прямо в тему. Читаю сейчас дневник Двамала (интереснейший персонаж! Председатель общества московских некрополистов) и в нем - ну просто идеальнейшая иллюстрация к тому, насколько нетерпимы "мы" (в широком смысле "мы") к вам, нашим оппонентам по мероприятию Z.
"Что-то пошли ролики, что некоторые из сбежавших из страны после 24.2.22 деятелей современной российской культурки потянулись обратно в Россию или взвыли об ужасах эмиграции. Та же Чулпан-Хаматова - не долго на свободном Западе продержалась, работала личиком на проукровских митингах. Я думаю она потому рванула из страны, чтобы латвийский свой домик спасти, а то его бы могли отжать за то, что его владелица - россиянка. Она приехала, поунижалась, сделала необходимые антироссийские заявления, поцеловала пару сапогов, полизала где надо латвийскую падаль и домик её не тронут. И думает она теперь, как бы так ещё извихнуться, чтобы после всего, что против родины наговорила, обратно в Россию прикатиться, и на прежние хлебные места сесть: снова в театре играть, в кино сниматься, да и фонд у неё, а гранты от ненавистной власти так вкусно хрустят.
      И вот включила в себе актриску, личико сделала, сучка, профессионально заплаканным, русские люди, они, ведь, жалостливые, всё забудут всех поймут и простят, обратно блудную щель примут... И другая сука по имени Дапкунайте, тоже в Россию ринулась, забыв о том, что говорила, когда случилась Z. И прокатило. И другие из сбежавших и нёсших антивоенную митинговщину также потянутся назад, нельзя же терять кормушку, на Западе то кому они нужны? И самое печальное, им все их антироссийские выпады обязательно простят. И снова они будут лицедействовать, отплясывать, и как Собчачка устраивать себе пиарастии. А надо бы этих ушлёпков всех оптом - пинком под зад, чтобы оставались там, куда сбежали, пусть хоть разносчиками пиццы работают, хоть мусорщиками, и сдохнут в полном забвении - не жалко их. Но так не будет, власть в нашем мордоре до безобразия бесхребетна и неоправданно гуманна по отношению ко всякой массмедийной мразоте."

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque



----------


## jozh

Ополченец из США представил доказательства виновности нацистов в подрыве Мариупольского драмтеатра! 

https://vk.com/video-63352300_456257864

----------


## Morpho

jozh, ну давай, будем объективны. 
Я не думаю, что в моём случае дело дойдёт до уборки снега в Восточной Сибири. Для этого мне надо, как минимум, выйти на одиночный пикет. Или разместить баннер на окнах своего дома с соответствующим содержанием. Но я не собираюсь так поступать, ибо это действие бессмысленно и неоправданно. Цели я не достигну, но под штрафные санкции попаду. Для того, чтобы был результат, нужны массовые организованные протесты во всех городах России. Но для этого народ пока не созрел. Со временем, возможно, но не сейчас. На баррикады людей толкает нищета и безысходность, а это нас ждёт впереди. Но тем не менее, многие в России уже столкнулись не только со штрафами, но и с арестами, и с заключением под стражу и со многими другими милыми особенностями авторитарного режима. Государственный террор против всех инакомыслящих имеет место быть, и это общеизвестный факт, который, кстати, говорит лишь о том, что бункерное существо во главе страны испытывает очень сильный страх. Страх потерять власть. 
Что касается "вывести свои капиталы по очень выгодному курсу куда-нибудь в Италию" и "жить до конца жизни безбедно в пешей доступности до тёплого моря". У тебя не совсем верное представление о моих капиталах. Если бы я имела такую возможность, то, поверь, уже давно бы сидела где-нибудь в районе Пьемонта, в тенистой беседке с бокалом доброго вина и видом на собственные виноградники. Поэтому рвануть из страны, как Хаматова, на эмоциях, и в результате через месяц оказаться на мели – нет уж, спасибо. Лучше вас, zетеров, переселить на какую-нибудь планету в далёкой-далёкой галактике, вместе с вашей "правдой".  Там вам будет безопасно. Проблема может возникнуть только одна – в связи с отсутствием "внешней угрозы" вы начнёте пожирать друг друга.

----------


## jozh

Эх! В стотысячный раз жалею, что не получил в своё время систематическое психологическое образование. Какой материал! Какая фактура! Сколько будет кандидатских и докторских написано по итогу всех этих событий! Ыыыыы....

----------


## tempo

> психологическое


 ???
ну, разве что как базу для психиатрического.
Бесполезно лечить добрым словом то, что лечится лишь пистолетом.

----------


## Remarque

Укробешенцы добрались до Вашингтона

Первоисточник публикации: https://politikus.info/video/144446-...shingtona.html
Politikus.info

----------


## Remarque

Киевляне проголосовали за переименование Тульской площади в честь «героев УПА»* 

В результате голосования в приложении «Киев цифровой» по переименованию топонимов, которые «связаны с Россией», улицу и площадь Тульскую могут назвать в честь «Героев «Украинской повстанческой армии» (УПА, признана экстремистской организацией и запрещена). Об этом сообщает портал «Страна.ua».

Помимо этого, большинство проголосовало за переименование улицы Льва Толстого в честь «Украинских героев», улицы Маршала Малиновского — в улицу «Героев полка «Азов», а вместо улицы Бакунина может появиться название в честь писателя и журналиста Уласа Самчука, который сотрудничал с нацистской Германией.

Улица Грозненская в Киеве может стать Ичкерской, а Улица Кисловодская — Миргородской. Кроме того, киевляне предлагают увековечить память Андрея Мельника — главы одной из ветвей Организации украинских националистов (организация запрещена в России) (ОУН), которая считалась более лояльной к нацистам (вместо советского генерал-майора Василия Тупикова). 

https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/...17974814.shtml 

И после этого Ваня с Юнити продолжат рассказывать сказки, что на Украине нет бандерофашистов?

----------


## Morpho

Напишут, jozh, без всякого сомнения, ещё как напишут. И кандидатские, и докторские, чего только не будет, спустя полвека, а может быть, и раньше, если повезёт. Когда русским вновь будет позволено говорить открыто. Вот тогда история повторится. И осудят всех – начиная с великого геополитика и заканчивая вами, простыми смертными. Кто поддерживал этот кровавый беспредел, вольно, или невольно.
 Будут названы имена героев – кто не побоялся выступить против войны, кто прошёл свой путь с высоко поднятой головой, а не прогибался в лживом поклоне, не зиговал на опережение, пытаясь быть святее "Папы Римского". 
Кто на простой вопрос: "Кто на кого напал – Россия на Украину, или наоборот?" не извивались ужами, придумывая разные "потому что" и "для того чтобы", или "какая разница, кто первый начал", а отвечал прямо.
Кто не называл агрессию и оккупацию чужой территории, "возвращением и укреплением российских земель", понимая одну простую истину: "Весь мир разделён на два класса. Первые владеют землёй, недрами, заводами, государствами. Вторые владеют иллюзиями владения, кредитами и обязанностью ценою собственной жизни защищать интересы первых".

----------


## jozh

> Напишут, jozh, без всякого сомнения, ещё как напишут. И кандидатские, и докторские, чего только не будет, спустя полвека, а может быть, и раньше, если повезёт. Когда русским вновь будет позволено говорить открыто. Вот тогда история повторится. И осудят всех – начиная с великого геополитика и заканчивая вами, простыми смертными. Кто поддерживал этот кровавый беспредел, вольно, или невольно.
>  Будут названы имена героев – кто не побоялся выступить против войны, кто прошёл свой путь с высоко поднятой головой, а не прогибался в лживом поклоне, не зиговал на опережение, пытаясь быть святее "Папы Римского". 
> Кто на простой вопрос: "Кто на кого напал – Россия на Украину, или наоборот?" не извивались ужами, придумывая разные "потому что" и "для того чтобы", или "какая разница, кто первый начал", а отвечал прямо.
> Кто не называл агрессию и оккупацию чужой территории, "возвращением и укреплением российских земель", понимая одну простую истину: "Весь мир разделён на два класса. Первые владеют землёй, недрами, заводами, государствами. Вторые владеют иллюзиями владения, кредитами и обязанностью ценою собственной жизни защищать интересы первых".


 Ты не представляешь, сколько у меня накопилось статистики по таким вот прогнозам за полвека жизни и я уже умею по ряду признаков определять, что этот точно не сбудется. Пафос и однобокость. Они всегда присутствуют в таких безнадёжных построениях. Я иногда встречаю людей из своей юности и не могу удержаться от удовольствия, спрашиваю их, некогда вдохновенных пророков: "Ну и где всё то, что ты обещал мне или стране?" Обычно в таких случаях возникает немая сцена. Они просто уже забыли всё то, шописдели.)

----------


## jozh

Американский военный аналитик Скотт Риттер: Украина безоговорочно капитулирует, и одним из условий будет то, что украинских военных больше не будет существовать. И все полученное ими оборудование будет либо уничтожено, либо передано русским.
https://vk.com/video-63352300_456257904

----------


## jozh

> Кто на простой вопрос: "Кто на кого напал – Россия на Украину, или наоборот?" не извивались ужами, придумывая разные "потому что" и "для того чтобы", или "какая разница, кто первый начал", а отвечал прямо.


 Отвечаю прямо и однозначно. США на Россию с помощью Украины. Это же предельно очевидно.

----------


## Morpho

> Ты не представляешь, сколько у меня накопилось статистики...


 jozh, если бы у тебя что-то там действительно накопилось, то ты бы в первую очередь, обратил внимание не на то, что тебе твои люди из прошлого пророчили, а на то, что тебе и всей стране на протяжении двадцати с лишним лет обещал наш великий геополитик. И что из того, что наобещал, выполнил. Но, уверена, что у тебя нет такой статистики, ибо, простаки вроде тебя, не замечают обмана. Даже, скорее, напротив – всячески пытаются этот обман покрыть, отрицая явные проблемы в стране. Вы – прирождённые терпилы и рабы, которые без палки хозяина и дня не проживут. Такова ваша роль в этой жизни. Поэтому нам друг друга никогда не понять.

----------


## Morpho

> Отвечаю прямо и однозначно. США на Россию с помощью Украины. Это же предельно очевидно.


 То есть, это США ввели свои войска в Украину? 
Или США заставляет Россию наносить ракетные удары по Украине?
Это был не прямой и однозначный ответ. Это изворотливость и лживость. 
Ещё раз спрошу: кто ввёл войска в Украину и ведёт захват территорий? США?
И вот ещё что интересно: до этого ты утверждал, что Россия в Украине борется с нацизмом. И даже "неопровержимые доказательства" у тебя были этого факта в виде сайта Перемог. В связи с чем концепция поменялась?) Со стороны Кремля подул западный заокеанский ветер и флюгер резко развернуло в другую сторону?)

----------


## jozh

> Это был не прямой и однозначный ответ. Это изворотливость и лживость.


 Мне кажется, ты не просто проваливаешься в примитив, но и ещё и наслаждаешься этим процессом!)
Тебе ли, как женщине, не знать, что такое провокация? А высший класс провокации именно в том и заключается,
чтобы скрыть первопричины и всячески раздувать их итог! Отворачиваться от доказательств наличия причин.
Так ты просто превратишься в банальную дуру, которая сожрёт сама себя за дурость, ибо подсознание не обманешь.
Надеюсь, мой прогноз окажется столь же несостоятельным, как и те, которые мне давали в юности, ибо у каждого
свой путь, а в основе судьбы есть что-то милосердное. Я просто пишу тебе о закономерностях.

----------


## jozh

> jozh, если бы у тебя что-то там действительно накопилось, то ты бы в первую очередь, обратил внимание не на то, что тебе твои люди из прошлого пророчили, а на то, что тебе и всей стране на протяжении двадцати с лишним лет обещал наш великий геополитик. И что из того, что наобещал, выполнил. Но, уверена, что у тебя нет такой статистики, ибо, простаки вроде тебя, не замечают обмана.


 А тебе никогда не приходило в голову, что самого геополитика кто-то наебал? Что ему обещали условия, в которых могли бы быть выполнены его обещания народу, а потом эти условия резко изменили?
Морфо, ну перестань уже лить желчь. Поставить бы тебя, дурищу, во главе всего этого - и дать как следует обосраться. Жаль, что нет такого виртуального моделирования.

----------


## jozh

> И вот ещё что интересно: до этого ты утверждал, что Россия в Украине борется с нацизмом. И даже "неопровержимые доказательства" у тебя были этого факта в виде сайта Перемог. В связи с чем концепция поменялась?) Со стороны Кремля подул западный заокеанский ветер и флюгер резко развернуло в другую сторону?)


 Бляяяяя.... Ты серьезно? Тогда это полный пиздец! Ты уже не в состоянии осмыслить более одного аспекта и утверждаешь, что он единственный? Морфо, очнись! Там десятки, а может быть и сотни аспектов с постоянно изменяющимися уровнями воздействия! Нацизм - это ОДИН из них, а не единственный. Провокация США - это аспект, объединяющий большинство других аспектов, но не единственный. Слушай, к тебе не Альцгеймер ли пожаловал? Рановато вроде...

----------


## Morpho

Ох уж эта вечная народная вера в то, что "а царь-то, наверное, не знает". "А пойдём и расскажем ему о наших нуждах". И пошли. 9 января 1905 года.  

Воздержусь я от ответов тебе, jozh… Собеседник ты слабый.

----------


## jozh

> Воздержусь я от ответов тебе, jozh… Собеседник ты слабый.


 Вот и ладно. Вот и хорошо)

----------


## Morpho

Всем восторженным zетерам посвящается:

"Страна-изгой. Никогда не подумал бы, что стану свидетелем этого позорного явления. Столько десятилетий "строить светлое будущее", а в результате выстроили почти "лепрозорий" обрекая граждан ощутить на себе все "прелести" прокажённого. Заявляя, что проказа идёт на пользу и "кто не болен, тот враг народа и предатель"
От страны отворачиваются как от чумной. Закрываются предприятия, закрываются научные исследования и сворачивается бизнес. Почти каждый день появляется новость о том, что из России ушёл очередной бренд, закрылся завод, сотни или тысячи людей сокращают или увольняют. Попутно, кликуши ищут врагов и предателей, козлов-отпущения виновных в глобальных ошибках кормчих и рулевых.
Чумной вагон отцепили от общего состава прогресса и эволюции. Литерный летит в будущее дружно решая текущие вопросы и проблемы, а чумной вагон, потеряв скорость, катится под уклон в обратную сторону. Смельчаки и отчаянные пытаются выпрыгивать находу в надежде спастись, но в след им летят горшки с нечистотами и вопли проклятий.
И что печальное, что это не сценарий для фильма-ужасов. Это хоррор который происходит на глазах миллионов обречённых пассажиров с тоской вспоминающих совсем недавнее прошлое: поездки к ласковому морю, путешествия в удивительные страны, вкусные и качественные продукты, улыбки родных и близких не с надгробных плит, а на живых лицах, любимые джинсы и глоток ароматного кофе в самом начале дня.
Кстати, "о джинсах и кофе"
"Levi Strauss & Co" приняла окончательное решение об уходе с российского рынка из-за известных событий в известном месте. Ещё одними джинсами стало меньше. Но "свято место пусто не бывает". Значит, на смену снова придут "варёнки", а-ля джинсы из матрасухи, фарцовщики импортными шмотьём по космическим ценам.
"Нового дня глоток" из ароматного крепкого кофе не будет. Его снова заменит чашка мутного напитка из желудей и цикория. Если вы успели забыть об этом счастье, то вернитесь в реальность отцепленного вагона.
Американская Starbucks Corp., владеющая крупнейшей в мире сетью кофеен, приняла решение уйти из РФ. Бренд больше не будет представлен на российском рынке из-за действий России после 24 февраля в Украине, говорится в публичном сообщении Starbucks. Бизнес Starbucks в РФ объединял 130 кофеен и около двух тысяч сотрудников.
Кто-то может возразить: "Жили мы без ваших джинсов, пили цикорий и были здоровы!".
Верно, а ещё жили в пещерах и носили грубые шкуры диких животных и были, возможно, ещё здоровей. Правда длительность жизни в обоих случаях хромала и была раза в два короче сегодняшней. И кроме огорода, завалинки и вечно мокрых валенок ничего не видели, но это уже не важно. Нам некуда больше спешить ...
Сейчас, когда Вы читаете эти строки, из страны наверняка ушёл очередной Сименс или Макдоналдс, Зара или Декатлон.
Вагон-изгой продолжает катится по наклонной".

----------


## jozh

> Всем восторженным zетерам посвящается:
> 
> "Страна-изгой. Никогда не подумал бы, что стану свидетелем этого позорного явления. Столько десятилетий "строить светлое будущее", а в результате выстроили почти "лепрозорий" обрекая граждан ощутить на себе все "прелести" прокажённого. Заявляя, что проказа идёт на пользу и "кто не болен, тот враг народа и предатель"
> От страны отворачиваются как от чумной. Закрываются предприятия, закрываются научные исследования и сворачивается бизнес. Почти каждый день появляется новость о том, что из России ушёл очередной бренд, закрылся завод, сотни или тысячи людей сокращают или увольняют. Попутно, кликуши ищут врагов и предателей, козлов-отпущения виновных в глобальных ошибках кормчих и рулевых.
> Чумной вагон отцепили от общего состава прогресса и эволюции. Литерный летит в будущее дружно решая текущие вопросы и проблемы, а чумной вагон, потеряв скорость, катится под уклон в обратную сторону. Смельчаки и отчаянные пытаются выпрыгивать находу в надежде спастись, но в след им летят горшки с нечистотами и вопли проклятий.
> И что печальное, что это не сценарий для фильма-ужасов. Это хоррор который происходит на глазах миллионов обречённых пассажиров с тоской вспоминающих совсем недавнее прошлое: поездки к ласковому морю, путешествия в удивительные страны, вкусные и качественные продукты, улыбки родных и близких не с надгробных плит, а на живых лицах, любимые джинсы и глоток ароматного кофе в самом начале дня.
> Кстати, "о джинсах и кофе"
> "Levi Strauss & Co" приняла окончательное решение об уходе с российского рынка из-за известных событий в известном месте. Ещё одними джинсами стало меньше. Но "свято место пусто не бывает". Значит, на смену снова придут "варёнки", а-ля джинсы из матрасухи, фарцовщики импортными шмотьём по космическим ценам.
> "Нового дня глоток" из ароматного крепкого кофе не будет. Его снова заменит чашка мутного напитка из желудей и цикория. Если вы успели забыть об этом счастье, то вернитесь в реальность отцепленного вагона.
> ...


 Кто-то заработал детишкам на молочишко, набрав нужное количество знаков и символов, а кто-то воспринял всерьёз и давай перепощивать и друг друга пугать!)

----------


## jozh

На укроини фашизма як ныколы не було, так и доси нэмае!
https://i.postimg.cc/d1zsLLZ9/3642113-original.jpg
(Уточнение перевода: Пылать будет весь день).

----------


## Morpho

Лучший троллинг спецоперации от Дагестана. Россия и овцы.

----------


## Morpho

> Кто-то заработал детишкам на молочишко, набрав нужное количество знаков и символов, а кто-то воспринял всерьёз и давай перепощивать и друг друга пугать!)


 Это уже более, чем странно. 
А что, в твоём мире "Levi Strauss & Co", Starbucks, Сименс, Макдоналдс, Зара, Декатлон и многие другие не ушли с российского рынка?
И в данный момент не продолжают уходить?
В чём несерьёзность заключается?

----------


## jozh

> Это уже более, чем странно. 
> А что, в твоём мире "Levi Strauss & Co", Starbucks, Сименс, Макдоналдс, Зара, Декатлон и многие другие не ушли с российского рынка?
> И в данный момент не продолжают уходить?
> В чём несерьёзность заключается?


 В моем мире я никогда не соприкасался с перечисленными тобой брендами и не стал бы соприкасаться, если бы они остались. Просто нет такой потребности.
Но несерьёзность, разумеется, не в этом. Мне как-то неловко говорить, но ты же не станешь со мной обсуждать через год-три-пять - почему до сих пор нет ничего из того, чем пугает автор данного текста? Все эти "варёнки", а-ля джинсы из матрасухи, чашка мутного напитка из желудей и цикория, грубые шкуры, мокрые валенки. Это просто глупо, Морфо. Я не знаю, о чем еще можно говорить с тобой. Это просто уровень "ниже плинтуса".

----------


## jozh

Главное, где поставить запятую)))))))))))))))))))))
https://i.postimg.cc/y8ccH1Pq/3642560-original.jpg

----------


## Remarque

> Лучший троллинг спецоперации от Дагестана. Россия и овцы.


 Похвально, конечно, что ты любишь троллинг, Морфо :Wink:  Вот, послушай в свою очередь, как Шнур троллит твоего любимого Невзорова :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

jozh, но тем не менее, мой уровень "ниже плинтуса" позволяет мне видеть развитие ситуации не только с позиции "я этим не пользуюсь, поэтому мне всё равно". Вероятно, ты будешь удивлён, но уход с российского рынка компаний-гигантов – это не только исчезновение их продукции. Это тысячи безработных, это отсутствие иностранных инвестиций, это снижение отечественной конкурентоспособности, а значит, ухудшение качества товаров. А твое суждение – это жесточайше убогая логика человека, совершенно не способного к какому-либо аналитическому мышлению и построению закономерностей. Кстати, вот это Арестович и имел в виду, говоря о разорванных связях и газ в голове. Я говорю с тобой на языке фактов, а ты надеешься на авось. Ну и свято веришь в то, что там, наверху, знают, что делают и не допустят. 
Все эти   "варёнки, а-ля джинсы из матрасухи, чашка мутного напитка из желудей и цикория, грубые шкуры, мокрые валенки", автор текста применил для усиления эффекта, и это понятно. Не удивительно, что именно на эти незначительные обороты ты обратил внимание, проигнорировав действительно важное. Потому что факты тебе не нужны, они противоречат ТВОЕЙ теории происходящего. Кстати, ничего не напоминает? Это как раз то, в чём ты без конца уличаешь других – нежелание признавать аргументы оппонента и последующее обвинение его в умственной неполноценности. То есть, таким образом ты озвучиваешь свои собственные проблемы. Ну мы все это поняли, ладно. 
По поводу твоей "неловкости мне что-то говорить". Хех) А здесь не надо ничего говорить. Всё происходит уже сейчас, и не надо ждать твоих условных 3-5 лет. Просто смотри и слушай. Не военные сводки, а экономические. И не то, что ваш спецоператор на форумах несёт, а на реальное положение вещей. Например, о выпуске новой, буквально выстраданной отечественным автопромом Ладе Гранта без ABS и подушек безопасности. И стоимость этого так называемого "упрощенного" варианта будет на порядок выше обычного, выпускаемого ранее. Ну, понятно, ты не пользуешься авто, тебя не касается… Не касается тебя и то, что в России по состоянию на начало июня осталось всего два работающих автозавода. Про рабочие места промолчу, тебе, конечно, не интересно. Главное, что клубника по 80 рублей. 
Да и гарант обнадёжил, что "ведутся переговоры об открытии индийских сетевых магазинов в России, увеличении доли китайских автомобилей, оборудования и техники на нашем рынке". Это же круто. Европейские и американские-то марки с китайскими ну ни в какое сравнение не идут. Это несомненный рывок и прорыв. Отличный результат "спецоперации". А индийские магазины… Это же вообще мечта всех россиян. Жестяные слоники, фигурки Будды.. Прелесть какая. Надо бы еще деревянных масок из ЮАР народу подкинуть для спасения от западной экономической зависимости. Будем в них котов по ночам пугать.

----------


## jozh

> И стоимость этого так называемого "упрощенного" варианта будет на порядок выше обычного, выпускаемого ранее.


 "На порядок" - это значит "в 10 раз". Ты лжёшь. Или тоже "усиливаешь эффект"?))))
Прости, но такие усилители эффектов меня не интересуют. Будем говорить о фактах. И именно через 3-5 лет.
Встретимся тогда где-нибудь, поболтаем, попьем желудёвой жижи, морщась от запаха сандала, и если ты будешь не в грубой шкуре, если я не почувствую от тебя ощутимый аромат хозяйственного мыла - то ни за что не поверю, что всё так плохо.
Прости, Морфо, но если тебе и твоим единомышленникам позволительно использовать бредни "для усиления эффекта", то это позволительно и мне. Иначе где равноправие? Значит, беседа превратится в скоморошество. Как альтернативу, ты предлагаешь крайне однобокую пародию на "экономическую аналитику". Прости, но опровергать это нет никакого смысла. Давай подождем 3-5 лет.

----------


## Morpho

Хех) Ну-ну. Надо же было как-то соскочить с темы, ведь кроме очередных Перемог предложить-то нечего, насколько я понимаю)
jozh, мы не научный доклад репетируем, а в литературном смысле фраза "на порядок" может вообще не иметь под собой строгой математической подоплеки. Просто синоним просторечного "в разы". Но ты, по своему обыкновению, цепляешься именно за несущественные детали. А смысл заключался в том, что цена выше уже сейчас, а в дальнейшем вырастет ещё больше. И не надо для этого ждать 5 лет. Но тебе, видимо, надо. Ну подожди, у тебя же впереди целая вечность.

----------


## Remarque

Это видео уже в первую очередь для Вани с кучей любопытных фактов.

----------


## Morpho

Для великодержавной ботвы, что лезет с вопросом "а вы историю читали?":

----------


## Morpho

Ну что, уважаемые zетеры... Остаётся только поблагодарить вас за то, что приходится испытывать подобное унижение. 
27 июня истекает льготный период по выплатам внешнего долга России. И страна фактически оказывается в состоянии суверенного дефолта Он показывает реальное место страны в мировой финансовой системе. Без иллюзий и лишних амбиций. 
Ерунда, конечно. Глупости. Давайте вместе поставим жизнь на паузу. Проснёмся лет через пять. Авось, что-то наладится...

----------


## jozh

> Ну что, уважаемые zетеры... Остаётся только поблагодарить вас за то, что приходится испытывать подобное унижение. 
> 27 июня истекает льготный период по выплатам внешнего долга России. И страна фактически оказывается в состоянии суверенного дефолта Он показывает реальное место страны в мировой финансовой системе. Без иллюзий и лишних амбиций. 
> Ерунда, конечно. Глупости. Давайте вместе поставим жизнь на паузу. Проснёмся лет через пять. Авось, что-то наладится...


 Это триумф! Вернее, начало череды триумфов. России все эти рейтинги пох, а коллективный Запад оказался в очень интересной позе и с пониманием того, что российские требования об оплате рублями - это только смазка на его анусе, а многочисленные дилдо Россия пока еще не доставала из комода!)

----------


## Remarque

30 мая 1997 года в программе "Один на один" принимали участие Леонид Кравчук и Сергей Караганов, вел передачу Александр Любимов. Жаль только короткая вырезка из нее. Сначала говорит Кравчук о том, что Украина хочет жить мирно с Европой и с Россией. 

Затем вот что говорит Любимов: 


Недавно в одной из академий американских проводились штабные учения. И там гипотетически какой-то 2025 год, разрабатывается ситуация, что Америка воюет с двумя государствами (Китаем и Россией) и причина войны, как раз то, что Украина начала войну с Россией на стороне НАТО. Так считают в России тоже, как и в Америке, что Россия может начать воевать с Украиной, если Украина в НАТО, а Россия - нет. 

Первоисточник публикации: https://politikus.info/events/144711...m-gorskom.html

----------


## tempo

Йожик, ведение битвы с ветряными мельницами - это, по крайней мере, романтично и даже где-то красиво.
Но в чём смысл и красота вразумления не просто ёбнутой, а ёбнутой давно, безнадёжно, бесстыдно и напоказ..?

----------


## jozh

> Йожик, ведение битвы с ветряными мельницами - это, по крайней мере, романтично и даже где-то красиво.
> Но в чём смысл и красота вразумления не просто ёбнутой, а ёбнутой давно, безнадёжно, бесстыдно и напоказ..?


 Это тризна по Бурлеске.

----------


## Unity

Увы, как показало время ну и сообщения, именно *Morpho* - один из последних очагов/оплотов Ясного сознания на данном ресурсе. 
Прочие - ушли, видя слепоту и непрошибаемость местного мейнстрима...

----------


## jozh

> Увы, как показало время ну и сообщения, именно *Morpho* - один из последних очагов/оплотов Ясного сознания на данном ресурсе. 
> Прочие - ушли, видя слепоту и непрошибаемость местного мейнстрима...


 То есть, Темпо уже больше не светоч божественных истин? Ах, сердце красавицы склонно к измене...

----------


## tempo

> То есть, Темпо уже больше не светоч божественных истин? Ах, сердце красавицы склонно к измене...


 Я ждал этого момента.
теперь я могу трагически скончаться от горя, а не вследствие богопротивного суицида.

Разбился счастия стакан
Подох тот самый таракан
Который, блять, из детства
И полон мухоедства...
 :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Это триумф! Вернее, начало череды триумфов. России все эти рейтинги пох, а коллективный Запад оказался в очень интересной позе и с пониманием того, что российские требования об оплате рублями - это только смазка на его анусе, а многочисленные дилдо Россия пока еще не доставала из комода!)


 А ты, jozh, не вся Россия. Да, таким, как ты – действительно пох. Кстати, Невзоров на днях совершенно точно вас охарактеризовал (тех, кто падение считает триумфом): "Те санкции, которые уже начали работать (по отстёгиванию России от цивилизации как таковой), они, скорее, радуют тот самый глубинный народ, который давно мечтал вернуться в пещеру социализма, в дерьмовую уравниловку, где не надо раздражаться от чьих-то инстаграмов на Багамах, где не надо начинать завидовать хорошему автомобилю, где всё такое же унылое, серое, кошмарное, дешёвое, ломкое говно, как оно когда-то было в 70-ых годах. Для очень многих людей в России те санкции являются прям манной небесной, они давно мечтали вернуться вот в эту серятину, вот в эту бессмыслицу, вот в эту пакость".
Ну а мне остаётся только улыбнуться на твой очередной трэш, и продолжить наблюдать, как "народ-богоносец", не встающий с колен на протяжении сотен лет, всегда имея один член во рту и ещё один в жопе, жарко фантазирует на тему доминирования.

----------


## jozh

> А ты, jozh, не вся Россия. Да, таким, как ты – действительно пох. Кстати, Невзоров на днях совершенно точно вас охарактеризовал (тех, кто падение считает триумфом): "Те санкции, которые уже начали работать (по отстёгиванию России от цивилизации как таковой), они, скорее, радуют тот самый глубинный народ, который давно мечтал вернуться в пещеру социализма, в дерьмовую уравниловку, где не надо раздражаться от чьих-то инстаграмов на Багамах, где не надо начинать завидовать хорошему автомобилю, где всё такое же унылое, серое, кошмарное, дешёвое, ломкое говно, как оно когда-то было в 70-ых годах. Для очень многих людей в России те санкции являются прям манной небесной, они давно мечтали вернуться вот в эту серятину, вот в эту бессмыслицу, вот в эту пакость".
> Ну а мне остаётся только улыбнуться на твой очередной трэш, и продолжить наблюдать, как "народ-богоносец", не встающий с колен на протяжении сотен лет, всегда имея один член во рту и ещё один в жопе, жарко фантазирует на тему доминирования.


 Ты уже разобралась с выпадающими вставными челюстями у малолетних дебилов в изложении Невзорова?)

----------


## tempo

Подобное тянется к подобному.
" ...

Ленинградская прокуратура: "психопатия Невзорова должна оставаться тайной"
5 августа ленинградская городская прокуратура вынесла газете "Невское время" первое официальное предостережение, сочтя опубликованный диагноз тележурналиста Александра Невзорова — психопат и шизофреник — разглашением врачебной тайны. Над газетой, таким образом, нависла угроза закрытия — если в течение года она разгласит еще чью-нибудь тайну.

Диагноз Невзорова, опубликованный 27 июля, газета почерпнула из истории его болезни (N 1613/683, 1975 год): "Невзоров Александр Глебович, 1958 года рождения, не работает, не учится, находится на обследовании в психиатрической больнице N 3 имени Скворцова-Степанова с 22 февраля по 15 марта 1975 года. Направлен медкомиссией райвоенкомата в связи с сомнением в психической полноценности для уточнения диагноза и решения вопроса о годности к военной службе. В направлении отмечаются три совершенные в прошлом демонстративные суицидные попытки (резал кожу на предплечьях, травился амиталнатрием), увлекался наркотиками и другими медикаментозными средствами.
Во время осмотра на медкомиссии держался вызывающе, был демонстративен (кривлялся, предъявлял галлюцинации). Предварительный диагноз направления: шизофрения (?), психопатия (?)". 
Этот документ редакции "Невского времени" предоставил психиатр названной психбольницы Михаил Васильев. Который изложил в газете причину своего интереса к истории. При наблюдении Невзорова в литовском репортаже "600 секунд" психиатру показалось, что он ведет прием пациента: Невзоров выглядел на экране "натянутым и демонстративно направленным". 
Через несколько дней после передачи в психбольницу пришел капитан КГБ из отдела по борьбе с терроризмом, назвавшийся Алексеем. И потребовал историю невзоровской болезни, сославшись также на профессиональный интерес: он не исключал, что в записях психиатров может содержаться ключ к тайне покушения на Невзорова. 
После публикации в "Невском времени" в городе распространились слухи о том, что историю болезни изъял КГБ, а психиатра-публикатора выгнали с работы за разглашение врачебной тайны. В беседе с корреспондентом "Ъ" замглавврача психбольницы Василий Енин оба слуха опроверг. По его словам, КГБ историю болезни вернул в больничный сейф. А Васильева привлечь к уголовной ответственности за разглашение врачебной тайны нельзя, потому что он не должностное лицо. Раскрывший тайну Невзорова отважный психиатр находится в отпуске — по возвращении из которого ему, возможно, объявят выговор.

... "

----------


## Unity

> То есть, Темпо уже больше не светоч божественных истин? Ах, сердце красавицы склонно к измене...


 Любой человек, перешедший на сторону хищничества и каннибализма - в нашем просвещённом 21-м веке - *гибнет* в моём понимании и в моих глазах. 
Любой, кто решил "оправдать" агрессию, смерти и насилие.
Любой, кто это поддерживает.
Любой, кто на стороне чудовищного и отъявленного зла.

----------


## jozh

> Любой человек, перешедший на сторону хищничества и каннибализма - в нашем просвещённом 21-м веке - *гибнет* в моём понимании и в моих глазах. 
> Любой, кто решил "оправдать" агрессию, смерти и насилие.
> Любой, кто это поддерживает.
> Любой, кто на стороне чудовищного и отъявленного зла.


 Это всего лишь зеркальное отражение всего того, что творили ваши выродки на Донбассе. Кстати, и продолжают творить до сих пор, поэтому срок 8 лет для вас не идёт на уменьшение. По-прежнему 8 лет вам надо претерпевать всё это для того, чтобы возмездие было справедливым.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, вернись, я всё прощу! )))

----------


## tempo

Йожъ, как думаешь, будет ли достаточным, за все эти восемь лет, сдача грехов гр.Путиным гр.Гундяеву, или всё-таки честнее было бы - к стенке?

----------


## jozh

> Йожъ, как думаешь, будет ли достаточным, за все эти восемь лет, сдача грехов гр.Путиным гр.Гундяеву, или всё-таки честнее было бы - к стенке?


 Я думаю, что все грехи Путина и Гундяева в совокупности - это самое наименьшее из всех зол, а любое "к стенке" - это кровавый беспредел в масштабах всей страны с вероятным её распадом.

----------


## Remarque

> Любой человек, перешедший на сторону хищничества и каннибализма - в нашем просвещённом 21-м веке - *гибнет* в моём понимании и в моих глазах. 
> Любой, кто решил "оправдать" агрессию, смерти и насилие.
> Любой, кто это поддерживает.
> Любой, кто на стороне чудовищного и отъявленного зла.


  На, Юнити, почитай про "подвиги" ваших бандеровских захытников. Ты сам не намного лучше их, раз защищаешь этих тварей. Поэтому вас, бандерофашистких нелюдей ополченцы ДНР и ЛНР и российские войска и ежедневно отправляют пачками в преисподнюю, очищаяя землю Донбасса и Восточной Украины в целом от фашистского биомусора. Об таких тварей даже руки марать противно. Но вы с Ваней ваших националюг в упор не замечаете. Может, пора вам уже протереть ваши заплывшие салом глазки? Когда ваши бандеровцы жгли людей в Одесском Доме профсоюзов, ты скромненько молчал, ни разу на форуме не протестуя по этому поводу. Вот и сейчас ради справедливости помолчи, пока уничтожаются бандерофашистские нелюди.


https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/2022...18020438.shtml


СК завел дело на солдата ВСУ за убийство жителя Мариуполя, не знающего украинский язык 

Следственный комитет России завел уголовное дело на солдата вооруженных сил Украины за убийство жителя Мариуполя, который не смог ответить ему на украинском языке, сообщает сайт СК.

«Следователи Следственного комитета предъявили обвинение военнослужащему 501-го отдельного батальона морской пехоты вооруженных сил Украины (войсковая часть А-1965) старшему сержанту Антону Череднику. Он обвиняется в совершении преступления, предусмотренного ч. 1 ст. 356 УК РФ (жестокое обращение с гражданским населением, применение в вооруженном конфликте запрещенных средств и методов)», — указано в сообщении.

Инцидент произошел 27 марта в поселке Мирном, который находится в составе Мариуполя — Чередник с оружием в руках остановил двух мирных жителей, приказал им лечь на землю, и потребовал произнести фразу на украинском языке. Один из мужчин ответил Череднику без характерного для жителей Украины произношения — после чего украинский солдат застрелил его.

Второй мужчина выжил и дал показания против Чередника, который сдался в плен в Мариуполе.

Ранее в Нью-Йорке украинец напал на соотечественника из-за русского языка.

Олег Сулима попросил Андрея Мелешкова и его друзей произнести слово «паляница» (украинский хлеб из пшеничной муки). Некоторые носители русского языка произносят данное слово с трудом. Затем Сулима разбил друг о друга две бутылки и ударил осколками своего соотечественника в лицо и шею.

----------


## Morpho

> Ты уже разобралась с выпадающими вставными челюстями у малолетних дебилов в изложении Невзорова?)


 Интереснее, на мой взгляд, разобраться в том, как в России функционирует фабрика Zомби - это массовое производство марионеток, бестолковых и послушных. Которым можно сказать "фас" и они, брызгая слюной и словесными фекалиями поддержат любую жестокость, даже самую бессмысленную и беспощадную. Причём с полным погружением в атмосферность зрелища, с непоколебимой верой в законность и обоснованность происходящего, с готовностью уничтожать всех, кого не поразила сия проказа. И что характерно, они не перестают удивлять. И вот, когда ты уже думаешь, что всё, это предел, дальше падать некуда - эти ребятки выдают дежурный кульбит, пробивая очередное дно. :Smile:

----------


## tempo

> Я думаю, что все грехи Путина и Гундяева в совокупности - это самое наименьшее из всех зол, а любое "к стенке" - это кровавый беспредел в масштабах всей страны с вероятным её распадом.


 Очень плохо, когда даже наименьшее зло так велико.
Сейчас, когда всё яснее ясного даже оптимистам, идут сплошные договорные матчи, и сволочь помельче, вроде Песковых, Чубайсов, Абрапасок, Дерьмовичей - по-прежнему неприкосновенна.
"Дерьмович в шоколаде" - дежурное блюдо ельцинской кухни, Путин - шеф-повар.

----------


## jozh

> Интереснее, на мой взгляд, разобраться в том, как в России функционирует фабрика Zомби - это массовое производство марионеток, бестолковых и послушных. Которым можно сказать "фас" и они, брызгая слюной и словесными фекалиями поддержат любую жестокость, даже самую бессмысленную и беспощадную. Причём с полным погружением в атмосферность зрелища, с непоколебимой верой в законность и обоснованность происходящего, с готовностью уничтожать всех, кого не поразила сия проказа. И что характерно, они не перестают удивлять. И вот, когда ты уже думаешь, что всё, это предел, дальше падать некуда - эти ребятки выдают дежурный кульбит, пробивая очередное дно.


 Нет-нет! Я категорически настаиваю на вставных челюстях!)

----------


## Morpho

Ах, вот если бы у российских пропагандонов каждый раз, когда они врут, вырастали носы, как у Пиноккио...
"Акт доброй воли" у психологических извращенцев, ага  :Smile:

----------


## jozh

Меняем остров Змеиный на Северодонецк-Лисичанск. Легко!))))

----------


## Morpho

> Меняем остров Змеиный на Северодонецк-Лисичанск. Легко!))))


 А, ну об этом я уже писала – владение иллюзией владения в действии. 
Всё, что вы можете поменять - это только дырку в деревянном клозете, откуда вы гордо грозите Европе, на спизженный в Украине унитаз.

----------


## jozh

> А, ну об этом я уже писала – владение иллюзией владения в действии. 
> Всё, что вы можете поменять - это только дырку в деревянном клозете, откуда вы гордо грозите Европе, на спизженный в Украине унитаз.


 Да, верно. Ты много хуйни писала.

----------


## Unity

> Юнити, вернись, я всё прощу! )))


 КАК ТЫ ТОЛЬКО МОГ?!. 
Мой _любимый_ форумский Мудрец...
Человек, видевшийся мне Идеалом, достигнувшим дзэн... 
А по факту сейчас избрал Ты "тёмную сторону силы"...
Одна из редчайших душ, пришедших к познанию единства Всего - и теперь вот Ты поддерживаешь Зло: убийства, грабёж и насилие, ракетные удары по мирным городам, крах двух экономик и грядущий общепланетарный кризис, голод, ядерную осень?..
What's wrong with You?!. 
Как?! 
Как Ты можешь занимать позиции поддержки убийства и кровопролития, разрушения целых городов, умножения числа сирот ну и вдов, людей, судьбы чьи сокрушены отныне навек?.. 

Даже если мир наш - морок и Сансара, Матрица, мираж, божия Игра в божий же WarCraft - как так можно Мыслить?.. Выступать за то, чтобы одна часть природы - рушила иную, грабила и пожирала?.. 
Что это, ежели не каннибализм?..
Какое сему вообще сыскать оправдание?..

----------


## tempo

> Какое сему вообще сыскать оправдание?..


 Оправдание простО - меньшее зло.
То, что вырастили из Украины - однозначно зло большее.
Удары по мирным городам - это визитка как раз Украины. Весь этот адский танец танцуется так долго потому, что русские невозможно и бессмысленно нежны. Правильное дело делается негодными средствами и негодными людьми, находящимися у руля.

----------


## jozh

> Весь этот адский танец танцуется так долго потому, что русские невозможно и бессмысленно нежны.


 Браво! Лучше не скажешь! Остро ощущается переход пафоса в высокую поэзию. Не стёб, если что.
Плачьте, Морфо и Юнити. Плачьте! На этой тризне ваша роль - плакальщиц!

----------


## jozh

Также и я, прилагая свой голос к голосу ведущего форумного мудреца, вопрошу:
Что же это за мир, в который мы попали жить, если наименьшее из зол, царящих в нём, столь ужасно?
И как величественно зрелище возвышения и очищения некогда "негодных людей", творящих ныне историю "негодными средствами" - не через амбиции (как обычно!), а через служение высшей и предельной Правоте и (через неё!) - самой Истине! Ибо, созерцаемая нами Нежность даётся только свыше, как награда победителю ДО его победы, как предчувствие и обещание Триумфа.
Воистину: "Блажен, кто посетил сей мир в его минуты роковые. Его призвали Всеблагие - как собеседника на пир!"

----------


## Morpho

> Одна из редчайших душ, пришедших к познанию единства Всего


 Полноте вам, Unity. Ни к какому познанию этот товарищ никогда не приходил – это самый что ни на есть среднестатистический обыватель, который прожил не совсем правильную жизнь, просрал своё здоровье, а теперь пытается выдать свою глупость за достоинство. Да будь он хоть на йоту разумней, всё не зашло бы так далеко. Упустил время, поздно узнал, а по скольким он прошёлся, не зная… одному Богу известно. И теперь этот "мудрец" выжимает из себя остатки ума на этом форуме, представляя себя героем, прошедшим через великие испытания. Ему можно посочувствовать, понимая, что никто не идеален, но объявлять его "просветлённым" – это уже слишком)

----------


## Morpho

После таких просмотров хочется просто порвать всех этих обезумевших, свихнувшихся нелюдей, развязавших и поддерживающих эту войну.

----------


## jozh

Ничего не понимаю. Почему тебе не хочется разорвать на части существ, восемь лет творивших ровно то же самое на Донбассе и представителей "цивилизованного мира", развязавших десятки войн по всему миру? Почему такая избирательность? Почему тебе хочется разорвать ТОЛЬКО нас?

----------


## tempo

> Почему?


 Потому что безумное уёбище бесстыдно, ненаказуемо, пьяно, одиноко и, как следствие - демонстративно.
Яко рек св. Павсикакий: "Хоть ссы в глаза - всё божия роса".
Попробуй поговорить с предметом своего исследования, например, о той самой Буче, о коей предмет однажды горестно восплакал.
Или о возможности доверия документально полоумному маяку свободы Невзорову.
Или, или, или, или.
Засунь вот такой крючок-зонд - ? - в любое отверстие. В каждом гниль.

----------


## Remarque

Сергей Михалков 

Фашистская посылка (1941)

Эта лента голубая -
Снята с девичьих волос,
Эта лента голубая
С украинских русых кос.

Эта вышивка - с кровати,
Этот перстень - снят с руки
Черной ночью, в мирной хате,
В деревушке у реки.

Из больницы - бумазея,
Занавески - со стены
Подожженного музея
Древнерусской старины.

Эти две витые ручки
Были сорваны с дверей -
Трех солдат к любимой внучке
Не пускал старик еврей.

Побурели пятна крови
На платочке пуховом...
Это - добыто в Ростове,
Это - взято под Орлом.

Все зашито в парусину
И сдано на почту в срок.
Путь посылки до Берлина
И опасен и далек.

Фридрихштрассе, 48,
Получить: Матильде Шмитт.
Отправитель: Генрих Шлоссе.
Был здоров. Теперь убит...

----------


## Remarque

Буква Z в небе над Ниагарским водопадом 
Даёшь литеру Z по всему миру :Smile:  Z- это защита всех адекватных людей на Украине против бандерофашистского Хохлорейха.

----------


## jozh

https://youtu.be/riGqQXXIh2s

----------


## Morpho

Вот он, комментарий человека ДУМАЮЩЕГО:
"Когда спадёт пелена пропаганды – ни один россиянин не сможет вам ответить, для чего была нужна война. Ни один! Так всегда бывает с бывшими фашистскими странами. Посмотрите видео "Берлин в июне 45-го" - улицы полны немцев, ни один из которых не может объяснить, что это вообще было". 
Я больше скажу – уже сейчас не могут разумно, спокойно и адекватно объяснить, ЗАЧЕМ. 
Сказка о том, что Донбасс бомбили 8 лет - как старый, заезженный анекдот про тёщу. Мало того, что не смешно, да ещё и глупо. Вам, дебилам, смотрю, новой инфы не подкидывают. Правильно, зачем. Вы ещё прежнюю года два мусолить будете.

----------


## Morpho

> Буква Z в небе над Ниагарским водопадом


 Remarque, а ты содержимое своего горшка не пытался рассмотреть? Может, там тоже чего найдёшь, для защиты адекватных людей.  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, а ты содержимое своего горшка не пытался рассмотреть? Может, там тоже чего найдёшь, для защиты адекватных людей.


 Какая же ты смешная, Морфо :Smile:  Уж не осмелилась ли ты троллить самого Ремарка? :Wink:  

Безусловно, укрофаршистов можно обстрелять и дерьмом из горшков, наппихав им  вдоволь гамнеца в их поганые ротки :Big Grin:

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque

https://politikus.info/video/144944-...ie-ot-vsu.html

----------


## Remarque

https://rusvesna.su/news/1657172948

Тут не наши люди, нам кричат: «Чтобы вы сдохли!» — отчаяние украинского боевика

«Я не люблю Лисичанск. Я не люблю Бахмут. Я не люблю Северодонецк. Тут не наши люди! Они не любят Украину!» — пишет украинский боевик Наталья Осипчук, член одного из нацбатов.

На своей странице в социальной сети она жалуется, что население Донбасса не воспринимают ВСУ и нацбаты как защитников.

«Они сдают наши позиции. Они выбегают из домов и кричат: „Чтоб вы сдохли!“ Смотрят исподлобья», — жалуется незадачливая «защитница».

Она утверждает, что на Киевщине люди якобы приветствовали украинских военных со слезами и объятиями.

«Но тут нам не рады. Не знаю, понимают ли они всю полноту „русского мира“, но они ждут его как манну. Те, кто за Украину, давно выехали отсюда. И это всё, что вам нужно знать про Донбасс. А ведь он продолжает забирать наших лучших. Этот ад не описать никакими словами», — сетует она.

В комментариях другие украинские военные пишут: «Когда нам пришлось отходить, что мы слышали от местных жителей в свой адрес? Они радовались тому, что мы уходим. За кого мы тут тогда „воевали“? Точно за Украину?»

----------


## Remarque

Типичный пример лживых западных СМИ, из которых Ваня так любит черпать ту самую свою "правду"

https://politikus.info/events/144994...ly-mirror.html 

Лживая, лживая Daily Mirror 

Газета Daily Mirror на полстраницы даёт фотографию горящего Донецка и сообщает: «Клубы дыма стоят над Донецком, Восточная Украина, вчера после жестокой российской бомбежки». Их даже не смущает, что по центру этого снимка - большой плакат «Мы - Русский Донбасс». До какой же низости надо опуститься, чтобы печатать подобное!

----------


## Remarque

https://politikus.info/events/144997...tre-pragi.html

А вот истинное лицо фашисткой Украины в интерпретации чехов.

Скульптуру «Украинская мать» установили в центре Праги в лучших традициях фильмов ужасов.

Украинские скульптуры продолжают держать европейские города в тонусе. Творение рук художницы Вероники Псотковой местные не особо оценили: прохожие пугаются и называют Медузой Горгоной. Вдохновение, вероятно, черпалось от украинских беженцев.

Главное, сей шедевр не встретить ночью.

----------


## Remarque

Предыдущий шедевр, посвящённый украинской матери, пугал жителей Софии.

https://politikus.info/events/143860...oy-materi.html

В Софии открыли скульптуру «Крик украинской матери»

В болгарской Софии открыли скульптуру "Крик украинской матери", которая должна "осуждать действия России". Выглядит ужасающе.

----------


## Remarque

Вот истинные лица бандерофашистской Украины, какими их видят люди западных стран.

----------


## Unity

> Оправдание простО - меньшее зло.
> То, что вырастили из Украины - однозначно зло большее.
> Удары по мирным городам - это визитка как раз Украины. Весь этот адский танец танцуется так долго потому, что русские невозможно и бессмысленно нежны. Правильное дело делается негодными средствами и негодными людьми, находящимися у руля.


 Ну и что же "вырастили" с Украины?..
Анти-Россию?..
Пример того, что всё может быть по-другому, без кровавых диктаторов, нищеты, разрухи, страха ну и безнадёги?..
Да, это "плохой" пример - для овечьей паствы...
Ведь умнеющие особи - могут вдруг внезапно начать задавать вопросы: - Ну а почему у нас - не так всё? Почему соседи - свободны, стремятся к развитию, союзу с Европой и США - ну а наша Родина... такая Уродина?..

----------


## Remarque

Российские хакеры взломали сайт украинского Госархива 

Российские хакеры взломали сайт украинского Госархива и разместили на нем пародийный ролик от главы Чеченской Республики Рамзана Кадырова.

https://politikus.info/video/145059-...gosarhiva.html

----------


## Remarque

Раздача украинской гуманитарки

Оккупированные укронацистами территории Харьковской области. "Красный Крест" привёз гуманитарку и приветливая девушка-волонтёр в леопарде и чёрных трусах указывает людям направление, куда им срочно всем нужно уйти. 

https://politikus.info/video/145042-...manitarki.html

----------


## Remarque

https://politikus.info/events/145061...y-ukrainy.html 

Экономическая география нынешней Украины

Любопытная экономическая география нынешней Украины. На потерянных в результате СВО территориях проживает 15 млн. чел. и формируется 49,89% ВВП Украины. В случае потери Одесской и Николаевской областей под Киевом останется только 25% ВВП, то есть ВВП огрызка Украины может составить менее 20 млрд долл. с учетом его падения в ходе конфликта. Цэ депрессивный регион, а жители сплошь маргиналы и алкоголики.

----------


## jozh

Еще и Харьковская будет потеряна. Эх, Эдичка Лимонов не дожил!)))

----------


## jozh

Алина Липп призывает Европу прекратить убивать детей на Донбассе
"Вы убиваете детей на Донбассе своими поставками оружия!"
"Каждый день украинская армия стреляет по нам, по центру Донецка - исключительно по гражданским объектам. Каждый день здесь гибнут мирные жители. Почему вы это финансируете?!"
https://vk.com/video-63352300_456258889

----------


## Remarque

https://politikus.info/events/145073...noy-kazni.html

На, Юнити, смотри видео, которые снимали твои ублюдочные бандеровцы. Теперь они попали в плен и их уже приговорили к смертной казни. Туда им и дорога. Сделай мир чище - убей бандерлога! Вас всех, бандерофашистских нелюдей, со временем денацифицируют пулей в голову.

----------


## jozh

Австралийский журналист Джон Пилджер, работавший во всех горячих точках ХХ века: Вы должны помнить, что прежде всего это война пропаганды. И я думаю, почти ничему в западной прессе о вторжении на Украину, нельзя доверять. Скептицизм, навыки скептицизма! Я не уверен, что публика, особенно в США, обладает данным навыком. Каждый день, когда я просматриваю СМИ, я смотрю на источник, и это - украинская разведка. Пропагандистская операция на Украине проходит блестяще. Им удалось придумать химатаку, когда ее не было. Им удалось скрыть от западных СМИ, что большая часть Украины если не управляется, то полна экстремистами и неонацистами. США поощряют войну, в которой они играют ведущую роль. Однако следует помнить, что на самом деле США наплевать на Украину. Украина просто пешка. Цель, как говорит министр обороны США, и я его перефразирую, состоит в том, чтобы уничтожить Российскую Федерацию. Это давно известно. Это, наверное, самый опасный проект в мире на сегодняшний день, потому что русские этого не допустят!
https://vk.com/video-63352300_456258909

----------


## Morpho

ХЗ, как таких, как вы, ещё земля носит… Тыкать Unity в нос видео, дескать, посмотри на своих "бандеровцев". Обращаться с подобным бредом к человеку, который на себе испытывает последствия российского вторжения. Радоваться тому, что украинцы потеряют ещё одну область, а значит, ещё один населённый пункт будет уничтожен русскими ракетами. Будут погибать мирные жители, будут разрушаться их дома, а те, кто выживет, уже никогда не будут прежними. Что это? Высшая степень цинизма или глупости? Зачем вам их земли, ублюдки? Вы на своих порядок навести не можете, живёте по уши в говнище, и других туда пытаетесь затащить. Гоняйте СВОИХ мух на СВОЕЙ территории, оставьте соседей в покое.

----------


## Morpho

"В субботу вечером по многоэтажке в Часов Яре нанесли ракетный удар.Минобороны России признало, что обстреливало город, но заявило, что целью обстрелов был «штаб ВСУ» и «ангар с гаубицами».Из-под завалов жилого дома, в который попала ракета, достали уже 24 тела погибших.Валерий с вечера субботы наблюдает за спасательными работами, в этом доме жила его сестра с 9-летним сыном.
В конце видео стоят люди, которые смотрят, как разбирают завалы. Кто за это ответит? Путин? Лавров? Шойгу? Патрушев? Нарышкин? Другие российские руководители?"
Или вы, зигующие за СВО?

----------


## jozh

> В конце видео стоят люди, которые смотрят, как разбирают завалы. Кто за это ответит? Путин? Лавров? Шойгу? Патрушев? Нарышкин? Другие российские руководители?"
> Или вы, зигующие за СВО?


 Уже отвечено в сообщении #457 Алина Липп призывает Европу прекратить убивать детей на Донбассе

----------


## Remarque

Разговор Зеле и Байды
З Дайте денег и оружия.
Б Вы наступаете.
З- Мы наступаем на Запад.
Б вы потеряли Херсон, Мелитополь, Бердянск, Мариуполь.
З Мы заманили туда русских.
Б вы потеряли Изюм, Попастную, Северодонецк и Лисичанск.
З это тактическая перегруппировка украинских войск.
Б Мы вам дали гранатомёты и птуры. Почему русские танки вас громят по всему фронту?
З Русские отобрали у нас их.
Б Где французике САУ?
З Русские их отобрали.
Б Где полк "АЗОВ"?
З они эвакуированы в СИЗО Ростов-на-Дону.
Б Почему АЗОВ не сражался а прятался в подвалах.
З У них кончились женщины и дети за которых можно было прятаться.
Б Мы вам шлём гуманитарную помощь. А вы её продаёте.
З Это помощь для чиновников. Холопы пусть платят.
Б Когда вы хоть где-то сможете победить?
З Мы снимем ещё роликов про наши победы.
Б Больше убитых гражданских и репортажей о зверствах русских.
З Мы опять ударим Точко-У по вокзалу с людьми у нас в тылу, как в Крамоторсе. И обстреляем из артиллерии город в котором нет русских войск как в Буче и снимем репортаж.
Б Хорошо ваша семья и близкие в безопасности.
З Да они в Израиле попивают коктейли на пляже, пока тупые Миколы в окопах дохнут. Мы ввели крепостное право запретив свободное передвижение по стране. Нам нужны электронные ошейники чтобы холопы не сбегали.

----------


## Remarque

В понедельник 11 июля 2022 г. Россия провела неформальное заседание СБ ООН по проблеме нацизма и фашизма на Украине. Первый зампостпреда РФ при ООН Дмитрий Полянский продемонстрировал собравшимся видеосвидетельства, на которых запечатлены факты использования украинскими властями, военными, гражданами нацистской символики, звучат нацистские лозунги.
Киевские власти сознательно наносят удары по скоплениям мирных украинцев, предварительно подвозя группы западных СМИ, чтобы зафиксировать якобы преступления российских военных, заявил на неформальном заседании СБ ООН директор Фонда исследования проблем демократии Максим Григорьев.
С рассказами о неонацизме на Украине и преступлениях украинских националистов и неонацистов выступили - специалист по истории Холокоста Александр Дюков, юрист из Донбасса Сергей Кожемякин, собирающий свидетельства преступлений на Донбассе и передающий их в Международный уголовный суд, немецкий режиссер-документалист Вильгельм Домке-Шульц.
В начале на английском (перевод в статье Тасс), а дальше на русском.

----------


## Remarque

Как видишь, Морфо, преступления укронацистов задокументированы в том числе и иностранными журналистами.

----------


## jozh

> Как видишь, Морфо, преступления укронацистов задокументированы в том числе и иностранными журналистами.


 Ты забыл прикрепить ссылку.

----------


## Unity

Да уж...
Форум почти окончательно превратился в оплот СВО-лочей...

Последние разумные души одна за одной таки покидают чумный этот лепрозорий.

Кажется, и нам пора, не так ли, *Morpho*?..
Оставив чудовищ дальше смаковать чью-то кровь и смерть...

----------


## jozh

Россия заявила об «обезоружившем» Запад заседании Совбеза ООН по Украине.
Первый заместитель постоянного представителя России при ООН Дмитрий Полянский заявил, что неформальное заседание Совета Безопасности ООН, которое было посвящено борьбе с нацизмом на Украине, не оставило аргументов у западных стран. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.
Дипломат отметил, что приведенные Россией факты «были очень убедительны, и сложно было как-то оппонировать нам».
Наши западные коллеги абсолютно были безоружны и ничего, кроме осуждения специальной военной операции и действий на Украине, в общем-то, сказать не могли
Заседание Совбеза ООН по «формуле Арриа» состоялось в понедельник, 11 июля. Встреча была посвящена событиям на Украине. «Это наш ответ тем западным коллегам, которые подвергают сомнению одну из целей нашей СВО на Украине — денацификацию и утверждают, что мы преувеличиваем масштаб проблемы», — сообщал Полянский, анонсируя мероприятие.
Россия созвала заседание Совбеза ООН 11 июля. Ожидалось, что докладчики, представляющие Москву, дадут исторический обзор украинского нацизма, а также его актуальное состояние. Кроме того, они планировали показать фотографии и видеоматериалы.
Это наш ответ тем западным коллегам, которые подвергают сомнению одну из целей нашей СВО на Украине — денацификацию и утверждают, что мы преувеличиваем масштаб проблемы

----------


## Morpho

> В понедельник 11 июля 2022 г. Россия провела неформальное заседание СБ ООН по проблеме нацизма и фашизма на Украине


 Да уж. Затрепетали zетерские сердечки, словно серебристые рыбки в сети. 
"Неопровержимые доказательства" появились. Запад в растерянности, не знают, что и сказать. Я бы на их месте тоже обомлела, если бы мне показали видео 2008-2010 годов (сейчас 2022, если что), так вот, видео… (барабанная дробь) и та-дамммм чего бы думали?) Шествия колонны радикальных националистов в 2008 в Киеве под флагом УПА!!! Ужас. А вот ещё одно доказательство – Ющенко 12 лет назад присвоил звание героя Украины Бандере. За такое, конечно, надо всю Украину с землёй сравнять, это же очевидно. И это они ещё ничего про "сайт Перемог" не знают! А то бы сразу свернули поставки оружия в Украину и денацифицировать помогли. Но вот только что-то этого не происходит, напротив, вооружение наращивают, причём уже готовы дать то, в чём раньше отказывали. Интересно, почему?)

----------


## Morpho

Кстати, вам вот какие новости надо читать. Читать и гордиться страной. Это однозначно рывок и прорыв:
"Президент РФ Владимир Путин подписал закон, позволяющий использовать продукты жизнедеятельности животных, в том числе навоз и помет, в качестве удобрений. Документ опубликован на официальном портале правовой информации."
То есть, навоз теперь можно отражать в качестве актива в финансовых документах. И даже использовать как удобрение. 
Уж производство навоза вы точно, наверно, не просрёте?

----------


## jozh

> За такое, конечно, надо всю Украину с землёй сравнять, это же очевидно.


 Нет. С землёй сровнять недостаточно. Нужно потом этот слой земли, по которому укронечисть ходила, срыть и в могильнике захоронить, как особо опасные отходы.

----------


## Morpho

> Кажется, и нам пора, не так ли, *Morpho*?..
> Оставив чудовищ дальше смаковать чью-то кровь и смерть...


 Да, пора. Причём лично мне гораздо дальше, чем я предполагала. Тёмные времена наступают в России, Unity. Как очень верно заметил Dementiy "спроса на мир нет", оркам нужна только кровь, и ничего лишнего. Всем тем немногим, кто смог сохранить в этом безумии остатки чести и совести, грозит реальный срок. Я вижу, как под арест попадают достойные люди, и считаю, что это не очень разумно, с их стороны. Нет, конечно, я не отрицаю, что "безумству храбрых поём мы песню", но… Тот же Яшин или Навальный вот именно сейчас нужны, как никогда, на свободе. Нет ничего зазорного в том, чтобы не рисковать своей жизнью и вести оппозиционную деятельность на безопасном расстоянии. Сейчас молчать нельзя, как бы нас не запугивали. Сопротивляться могут только сильные духом, они и есть настоящий оплот страны. Вся остальная шваль, которая сейчас жадно слизывает кровавые видео с экранов своих гаджетов – ничего не стОит.  Если вдруг завтра у нас в стране произойдёт государственный переворот и нынешнюю власть отправят в Гаагу, где их уже заждались, то все эти так называемые "патриоты" в воздухе переобуются, и сами начнут искать "зраду", но уже у себя в стране.  Стадо можно гнать в любую сторону, на то оно и стадо. Вот такие дела…

----------


## Morpho

Я не помню в каком году состоялась эта встреча, А. Меркель с Путиным. Та самая, на которую Путин пригласил своего пса, прекрасно зная о фобии Меркель. Но именно в тот момент я поняла то, о чём говорят в этом ролике. Только сейчас говорят и ставят диагнозы, когда уже, по сути, поздно.

----------


## jozh

Поздно, да. Ставки сделаны. Кое-кому с этим придётся смириться.
И прямо в тему сегодня)))))
Директор ЦРУ Уильям Бернс – на вопрос о здоровье Путина: Ходит много слухов о здоровье президента Путина. Но насколько мы можем судить, он слишком здоров. Такова неформальная оценка разведки США.
t.me/dimsmirnov175/35565

----------


## Morpho

Аллилуйя. В субботу лечу к морю. Боже правый, я думала, что не дотяну до отпуска. 
Такое чувство, что это в последний раз. Купила новый чемодан. Раскрыла, положила на комод, постепенно собираю вещи. 
Один раз зашла в комнату, и вдруг подумала, что мне этот чемодан напоминает дорогой гроб с откидной крышкой. Такой же красивый и пафосный.
В последний раз подобные ассоциации у меня возникали с новым диваном, на котором спал мой муж. Ныне покойный, как вам известно. 
Я вообще не уверена, что когда-нибудь, наконец, сдохну окончательно.  Такое чувство, что я не никогда и не умирала. Суки, как они задолбали.

----------


## jozh

Да. Ты довела себя до такого состояния, что либо глобальный катарсис, либо пиздец.

----------


## Morpho

> Ходит много слухов о здоровье президента Путина. Но насколько мы можем судить, он слишком здоров. Такова неформальная оценка разведки США.


 Это так. Здоров, насколько может быть здоровым 70-летний старик. Но я знаю, что он отчаянно боится смерти. Боится так, как может её боятся только самый страшный грешник.
Он склонен к мистицизму, он верит в  существование магов и колдунов (и правильно делает). Но вместе с верой в неизведанное в  нём живёт страх, тот самый жуткий, первобытный страх пред этими силами. Он суеверен и невежествен.
Он прислушивается к таким людям (я уверена, что в его штате таких несколько десятков), не понимая, что они не боги, и знать всего не могут. Они поведали ему, что он будет великим правителем, и он живёт этим знанием, свято в него веря и практически не осознавая реальность. У него свой мир, нарисованный ему шаманами, к которым он имеет явное пристрастие. 
Я понимаю, что простые обыватели не поверят в это, но тогда я могу напомнить им историю с шаманом Габышевым. Ну стал бы президент страны так реагировать на одного человека, который шёл к нему, чтобы, якобы, изгнать?)
Будь он свободным от предрассудков, не было бы захвата и последующего заключения шамана в психиатрической лечебнице, с принудительным "лечением". На него бы просто не обратили внимания. Разве не так?

----------


## Morpho

> Да. Ты довела себя до такого состояния, что либо глобальный катарсис, либо пиздец.


 Да. Но мне уже пофиг. Катарсиса не будет.

----------


## jozh

> Да. Но мне уже пофиг. Катарсиса не будет.


 Взрослая тётенька. Имеешь право.

----------


## Morpho

Да, и это единственное, что мне приносит удовлетворение. Я ИМЕЮ ПРАВО. В отличие от вас.

----------


## jozh

> Да, и это единственное, что мне приносит удовлетворение. Я ИМЕЮ ПРАВО. В отличие от вас.


 Смахивает на сатанинскую гордыню.

----------


## Morpho

> Смахивает на сатанинскую гордыню.


 Смахивает на заявление человека, который знает свои права и ценит свободу. Свою и чужую.

----------


## jozh

> Смахивает на заявление человека, который знает свои права и ценит свободу. Свою и чужую.


 А вот и причина твоего страдания вскрылась. Ибо ты лжёшь. Не мне, мне пофиг. Ты СЕБЕ лжёшь. "Чужую" свободу жителей Донбасса ты совсем, совсем не ценишь. И не нагромождай на эту ложь новую, утверждая, что они и не хотели ничего такого, это их кто-то совратил с пути истинного СУГСа.

----------


## Morpho

> А вот и причина твоего страдания вскрылась. Ибо ты лжёшь. Не мне, мне пофиг. Ты СЕБЕ лжёшь. "Чужую" свободу жителей Донбасса ты совсем, совсем не ценишь.


 Слушай, иди ты в жопу. Просто не комментируй меня никак, и всё. Фантазируй на тему свободы народов Донбасса с кем-нибудь, кто тебя в этом поддерживает.

----------


## jozh

> Слушай, иди ты в жопу. Просто не комментируй меня никак, и всё. Фантазируй на тему свободы народов Донбасса с кем-нибудь, кто тебя в этом поддерживает.


 А вот и признание. Это приятно)

----------


## jozh

Украина: бегство на восток.
https://vk.com/video-63352300_456259236

----------


## jozh

Всё, что делает дурак, всё он делает не так!)  (с)
Как же всё-таки хорошо, что нам достались ГЛУПЫЕ противники! Украинство - это прежде всего ГЛУПОСТЬ!
https://youtu.be/ZBA0xfehSd8

----------


## tempo

Хоть обуху плетей, хоть головой о стену,
Хоть на пуантах "Яблочко" станцуй,
Хоть яйца фас, хоть в профиль, хоть in xreno,
Ты всё равно получишь то же - ...  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Не стесняйся, Морфо, да подпевай :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

А вот исконно украинский ролик, который наглядно показывает тотальную денацификацию Украины. Ну и повальную мобилизацию-могилизацию Хохлорейха.


https://politikus.info/video/145444-...a-ukrainy.html

----------


## jozh

> тотальную денацификацию Украины. Ну и повальную мобилизацию-могилизацию Хохлорейха


 Все-таки, план "В" оказался гораздо лучше плана "А". А что зимой будет! А что у западных партнёров! Думаю, они нам хохлому на блюдечке с золотой каёмочкой принесут. И ещё умолять принять будут!)))

----------


## Traumerei

Хорошая песня, Ремарк, но ты знаешь у кого лучше)

Жаль только что песни с глубоким смыслом набирают гораздо меньше просмотров, лайков и комментариев...

----------


## Remarque

> Хорошая песня, Ремарк, но ты знаешь у кого лучше)
> 
> Жаль только что песни с глубоким смыслом набирают гораздо меньше просмотров, лайков и комментариев...


 Знаю, конечно) Нужно будет нам с тобой как-нибудь спеть дуэтом и выложить это творчество сюда, на форум)

----------


## Traumerei

К сожалению у него нет композиций с мужским и женским голосом... нужно подать идею))

----------


## Remarque

На, Ваня, посмотри это видео и ты поймёшь, почему нужно в срочном порядке уничтожать ваших бандеровских нелюдей. Рано или поздно со всеми ними покончат и они войдут в историю российского Донбасса как бесславные ублюдки, непонятно за кого и что воевавшие. 

https://politikus.info/video/145501-...h-voennyh.html

----------


## Remarque

Вот ещё, Ваня, послушай этот монолог прозревшего украинца. 

https://politikus.info/video/145511-...spitalsya.html

----------


## Remarque

Посмотри ещё вот это видео до самого конца, Ваня, для полноты картины.

----------


## Remarque

https://politikus.info/events/145445...rritoriyu.html 

Euronews показал сюжет о возращении тысяч украинцев на «оккупированную территорию» 

Це зрада, чи ни, а, Вань? Зачем украинцы с территории под контролем киевской хунты едут на территорию, которая под контролем России?

----------


## Remarque

Ваня, прокомментируй это, плиз. Ты же не станешь отрицать, что ваши бандерофашистские власти уже стали уничтожать ваших укронацистов, попавших в российский плен, учитывая, что ваши азовцы перед этим стали давать показания о своих преступлениях, совершенных при полном ведоме вашей Ла Моники Зеленски, которые дискредитируют ваших бандерофашистских военных.

----------


## Remarque

Выжившие после удара HIMARS в Еленовке укробоевики делятся впечатлениями об экстракшене Зеленского 



https://politikus.info/video/145518-...elenskogo.html

----------


## Remarque

Ну что ж, Ваня, давай с тобой поговорим по существу. О каком "всём мире" ты упомянул выше, который якобы обсуждает якобы кастрирование украинского военногопленного? 

Хорошо, про российские СМИ я ничего говорить не буду. Но немецким новостям ты, надеюсь, доверяешь, да?) 

Итак, берём два основных немецких сайта, которым пользуется подавляющее большинство немцев как для электронной почты, так и прочтения новостей. Это немецкие аналоги "яндекса".

Эти два сайта - web.de и gmx.de. У меня тоже есть на обеих этих сайтах электронные почты для переписки по официальным делам. 

Итак, заходим на них по очереди. Оба сайта, по факту, дублируют одни и те же основные новости. 

Читаем их. Вот топ-5:

-Stromverbrauch, Wasser, Heizen: In diesen St&#228;dten gibt es bereits Einschr&#228;nkungen durch die Energiekrise. Это про растующие цены на электричество, воду и отопление.

Идём далее: Auf R&#252;gen: Frau rettet Jugendliche aus Ostsee - und stirbt in Klinik. Это про то, что немка на севере Германии спасла двоих тонущих подростков, а затем сама погибла в больнице. 

Затем: - Neunj&#228;hrige in England erstochen - Mutter sieht Tat aus einem Caf&#233; heraus. Это про то, что в Мелкобритании зарезали девяилетную девочку, а её мама видела всё проишодящее из окна кафе.

- EM-Tagebuch: Dietrich will "neues Wahrnehmungszeitalter der Frauen-Bundesliga einl&#228;uten"
. Это про спорт. Женская сборная Германии вышла в финал чемпионата Европы и завтра играет в Лондоне простив нагличанок. 

Наконец, 5-ая новость: Ukraine-Krieg im Live-Ticker: Ukraine meldet n&#228;chtlichen Beschuss im S&#252;den und Osten des Landes. А вот и про Украину. Речь о том, что ночью были обстрелы её южных и восточных областей. 

Заметь, Вань, что про кастрацию укровояки - ни слова. И вчера ничего подобного на основных немецких новостных сайтах не писали. И позавчера тоже. Да и вообще на этой неделе ничего такого не было.

Так что, получается, что ты просто соврал, Ваня, ради красного словца про то, что весь мир якобы обсуждает кастрацию украинского военного. Не было ничего такого в немецких новостях на этой неделе.

Давай ещё определимся с чёткими терминами, ладно, Ваня? Украинское инфопространство с их фейками - это ещё не весь мир и даже не большая его часть, ога?) 

Даже если брать так называемый золотой миллиард с ЕС, Северной Америкой, Австралией и Японией, то там с трудом наберётся этот один миллиард. Из семи миллиардов, которые живут на нашей планете. В одном Китае или Индии живёт больше этого твоего западного миллиарда. И я вот думаю, что ни китайцы, ни индийцы, ни жители южноамериканских, африканских и абсолютного большинства азитатских стран ничего не слышали о кастрированном украинском военном. Слышали о нём походу лишь сами украинцы  из ваших извращённых фейковых укросми. Зато в инете дофига свидетельств в форме видео украинских военнопленных, включая и главного хероя, вышедшего с Азова Волыну, что с ними российские военные достойно обращаются.

1:0 для Ремарка. Парируй, если можешь, Ваня :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Отвечаю тебе сюда, а то ты в любую минуту можешь удалить свой дневник, включая и моё сообщение.

----------


## jozh

Вообще не понимаю, зачем с сумасшедшим Ваней разговаривать как с нормальным и что-то пытаться ему втолковывать и убеждать. Достаточно того, что он будет в скором времени не райские "вишенки-черешенки" кушать, а вполне реальные и материальные наши налоги.

----------


## Remarque

Ты что-то, Ваня, истерить начал. Прежде так много ругани от тебя не было в одном-единственном посте. Признайся, ты выпил? Или под наркотой? Может, сначала протрезвеешь? А то не вижу смысла тратить время, пока ты в неадекватном состоянии. У меня не настолько много свободного времени, чтобы им разбрасываться. Я в рабочие дни встаю в 6, а домой возвращаюсь после 17-ти часов. Суббота - единственный полноценный выходной для меня. Иногда приходится ездить и по выходным в офис, чтобы сделать часть срочной работы для понедельника. Обычно навал всегда в самом начале и самом конце месяца. Хорошо хоть, что у нас там и кухня, и большой диванный уголок для отдыха. Можно хоть ночевать на рабочем месте. По сути, я сейчас управляю нашим основным филиалом, а в понедельник и пятницу ко всему прочему преподаю немецкий и на компьютерных курсах в нашем другом филиале. 

Теперь к твоему вопросу. Нет, я не доволен тем, как Россия наносит удары по Украине. Знаешь, что меня не устраивает? Считаю, что Россия слишком мягко себя ведёт с вашими бандерофашистскими нелюдями. Нужно на каждый обстрел ДНР, ЛНР и прочих регионов, которые уже очистила Россия, когда ваши бандеровские подонки наносят ракетный удар, отвечать немедля ударами по Киеву, Львову, Ивано-Франковску. Выстрелили бандерлоги ракетой по Донецку - через минуту должен следовать выстрел по Киеву. Запустили бандерлоги 5 ракет по Донецку - нужно как можно скорее запускать такое же количество ракет и по Западной Украине. Может, тогда бандерфашисты прозреют и перестанут обстреливать мирный Донецк. На 10 со стороны Украины по ДНР нужно отвечать как минимум десястком по твоему любимому Ивано-Франковску. Вот это будет действительно справедливо.

----------


## tempo

> Вообще не понимаю, зачем с сумасшедшим Ваней разговаривать как с нормальным и что-то пытаться ему втолковывать и убеждать.


 (!)

----------


## Remarque

Я пока что никуда не ухожу. Но я тебе, бандерлогу, задал чёткий вопрос, от которого и зависит есть ли смысл продолжать с тобой общение в данный момент. А ты промолчал. Итак, ещё раз его  тебе задам: ты там сейчас под мухой или под наркотой, Ваня?

----------


## Remarque

Создавай давай. Но сейчас я сяду за сериал, так что только завтра смогу ответить.

----------


## jozh

Инвентаризация. Что получит Россия на освобожденных землях

https://youtu.be/J6wc5O_AK-o

----------


## Ваня :)

> Вообще не понимаю, зачем с сумасшедшим Ваней разговаривать как с нормальным и что-то пытаться ему втолковывать и убеждать.


 А какие утверждения мне нельзя втолковать? )




> Достаточно того, что он будет в скором времени не райские "вишенки-черешенки" кушать, а вполне реальные и материальные наши налоги.


 


> Инвентаризация. Что получит Россия на освобожденных землях


 О, Кришна! Ёжик! Что ты смотришь???? )))) Что там, к осени Польша заграбастает западную Украину? ))))

И зачем ты замусориваешь тему? Лучше вернись к просмотру клипов и послушай, что ждёт тебя, Remarque'a, tempo, Nabat'a, Артикля, российских солдат и всех, кто поддерживает войну в Украине... Даже June'a! :)

>:)0=




>:)0=

----------


## jozh

Наслаждение. Просто наслаждение!)

Владлен ТатарZкий
Почитайте нытьё от Юрки Бутусова.
Вот ссылка, чтобы не говорили, что я придумал: https://t.me/censor_net/15014
"Пески. Мясорубка.
Что терять, что еще могут забрать у меня на шестой день моего персонального ада, в Песках, в километре от первой улицы украинского Донецка? Тела тех, кто был мне дороже родни, валяются под жарой в разрубленных 152 калибром окопах. Как я и писал ранее, 6500 снарядов на гребаное село меньше чем за сутки.
Таких уже шесть суток, и в голове не укладывается, как в этом шквале огня остается в живых хоть какое-то количество нашей пехоты.
Нет, я не скулю.
С нашей стороны работает два миномета 82 и 120.
Иногда просыпается и "чихает"* в сторону Донецка* (!) два ствола артиллерии. (По мирным жителям - прим. jozh)
Мы почти не отвечаем. Контрбатарейний огонь отсутствует, от слова совсем, враг без каких-либо проблем для себя кладет артснаряд в наши окопы, разбирает очень крепкие, бетонные позиции за десятки минут, без паузы и минимального отдыха продавливая нашу линию обороны.
Позавчера она сломалась, и полились рекой двухсотые/трехсотые. Я не публиковать никакую статистику, это в нашей стране запрещено, но вы даже не представляете количества и процента потерь.
Это и#бана мясорубка, где батальон просто своими телами сдерживает нашествие.
Почти неделю ждем хоть какую-то подмогу, которая бы ударила по вражеской арте, нас, повторюсь, безнаказанно выжигают всем, чем богата русская военная система, сегодня работала авиация.
Я горжусь руководством батальона, которое осталось здесь, с нами. Комбат с нами, все с нами, контуженные, легкие трехсотые, перевязавшись возвращаются через пару часов на позиции, если можно так назвать эти бездонные воронки.
Идет война.
Но без контрбатарейной борьбы она превращается в бессмысленную мясорубку, где перемалывается за день бешеное количество нашей пехоты.
Вы точно хотели правду? Вот она, голая правда.
Едет резерв на позицию, закрывать прорыв собой, а через пять минут из 15 человек целым остается один.
Тела лежат. Если легкий 300, может, повезет, заныкаешься, и пешком выйдешь, доберешься.
Везли только трохсотого. Он всю дорогу кричал: - Где поддержка? Где артиллерия? Почему нас бросили? Почему нас никто не прикрыл?
Я не знаю, дружище, почему нас никто не прикрыл... он кричит, А мне стыдно, что я до сих пор цел и невредим, лишь пару раз изрядно глухануло.
Проблевался, просрался, извините, и снова в строю.
Все резервы разойдутся, военная техника пылает, враг подходит и безо всяких проблем занимает наши позиции после очередного шквала арты.
Прямо сейчас мы теряем Пески, все человеческие и материальные наши возможности почти исчерпаны.
Денис, мариупольчанин, который говорил мне" Ну я Арестовичу верю, мы совсем скоро все вернем все обратно " мертв. Он дважды был ранен, перевязывали прям в окопе, говорили ему, Денчик, иди на эвакуацию, но он отвечал "Ребята, я вас не брошу".
И ранен впервые, и после второго ранения он продолжал отстреливаться.
Его тело мы до сих пор не забрали. На развалинах Песков, он лежит, раскинув руки, и его взгляд застыл. Он просит о мести. Как я могу отказать в его последней просьбе? Как мы все можем покинуть Дэна?
Я верю, что все-таки выжил Димка. Потому что он не мог умереть, недавно только вернувшись из госпиталя, только сделав предложение своей девушке. Говорят, после одного из приходов он просто исчез. Засыпало землей. Но, я верю, что это ошибка и он жив. Глупая надежда и упование.
Знаю, мое государство не любит мысли вслух. Но, мне не оставили выбора среди победобесия и арестовщины. Должна звучать правда, а не разговоры в кухне шепотом. Конечно же, за это сообщение отдельно прилетит, потому что как же; так, неужели государство врет собственным гражданам?
Не удивлюсь, если уже сегодня кто - то скажет: "- агент Кремля Сирожа разболтал о гениальном плане победительницы на Донецком фронте, повесим его на Миротворец".
Я за#бался говорить, что все под контролем. Сейчас в песках все них#я не под контролем, но почему-то ситуацию замалчивают.
Бейте в набаты разбитые колокола, пока мы закрываем телами Пески".
t.me/vladlentatarsky/15291

----------


## Ваня :)

> Наслаждение. Просто наслаждение!)


 Мне сложно это понять. Но, похоже, придется таки. Для типичного россиянина наслаждение "высокоточные удары по военным объектам", пытки, сожжённые украинские города, мародёрство, сексуальное насилие... В этом суть типичного россиянина. Просто нужно это принять.

jozh. Я знаю, что происходит на востоке. Что Украина несёт большие потери. Ты хорошо выбираешь, что читать, а приметки делаешь ещё лучше. Но, скажи... Если вдруг (о нет, я не утверждаю. Что ты?) чисто гипотетически "вторая армия мира" получит люлей ещё под Херсоном, это будет очередной жест доброй воли и будет означать, что второй этап операции выполнен успешно? )

Интересен момент. Казалось бы, что им до этой Украины...? tempo говорит, что ничего плохого об украинцах сказать не может. Но тех, кого он не знает лично, они, сука, нацисты. ) jozh узнал о том, что они, сука, нацисты от туда же. ) На форуме с десяток украинцев и что-то нацистов среди них не наблюдается. Зато с российской стороны есть пятёрочка примерно явных идиотов и отьявленных... нацистов. ) Вы завтра по зову "русскоязычного источника" можете начать пингвинов в Антарктиде ненавидеть, потому что они, сука, нацисты... )

jozh. Замучался у тебя уже спрашивать... Почему бы тебе лично сюда не приехать и не насладиться сполна???? Тем более деньги такие платят....

----------


## jozh

У меня в почте 26 (двадцать шесть) извещений о том, что Ваня разместил на форуме 2 (два) сообщения.
Надо ли объяснять что-то такому Ване? Не будет ли это впустую потраченным временем? Риторические вопросы.
Ваня, сложные вопросы не твоё. Это не для тебя. Не мучай себя и других. Ты просто не сможешь обработать достаточный объём информации. Ну так зачем продолжать? Прими всё как есть.

----------


## Morpho

Не могу сказать, что это для меня "наслаждение". Я вижу, как тупые, ограниченные сукины дети во главе с их абсолютно невменяемым правителем разрушают мою страну. У вас нет союзников, дебилы. Даже Иран и талибы вас сторонятся, поглядывая, как на прокажённых. Вы проиграли, и вы грёбаные неудачники.

----------


## jozh

Бгг!) Как же прикольно читать эту глупую немощь, когда знаешь, как оно есть на самом деле!)

----------


## Morpho

Признаться, я уже бояться вас начинаю. А что дальше? Что-то типа "Добро пожаловать в Zомбилэнд"? Всё-таки не зря я посмотрела все сезоны Ходячих мертвецов.

----------


## tempo

> Как же прикольно читать эту глупую немощь


 В чём же прикол?
Ведь ЭТО когда-то было пухленькой улыбчивой девочкой, мир был прекрасен, и за углом поджидало счастье...

----------


## Morpho

> В чём же прикол?
> Ведь ЭТО когда-то было пухленькой улыбчивой девочкой, мир был прекрасен, и за углом поджидало счастье...

----------


## Morpho

Орки VS HIMARS

----------


## Morpho

Но больше всего забавляют стенания Стрелкова-Гиркина.  :Smile:  Ну  молодец, чё. Хоть кто-то правду говорит.  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Отправилась я сейчас в бар, приобрести бутылочку Кьянти. За столом сидели мужчины, в возрасте 35-40 лет, человек семь. Пока оплачивала, услышала их разговор. А тема была такая: "Никому эта война не нужна". Во как. И не в первый раз слышу, именно от мужчин 30-40 лет. А кому же она тогда нужна? А нужна она вот этим пукающим старичкам, этим неудачникам, которые хотят уничтожить мир только потому, что их собственная жизнь – полное дерьмо.  А может, проще убрать этих дедушек, и жить спокойно?

----------


## jozh

> Признаться, я уже бояться вас начинаю. А что дальше? Что-то типа "Добро пожаловать в Zомбилэнд"? Всё-таки не зря я посмотрела все сезоны Ходячих мертвецов.


 Где-то я читал притчу о том, что рай и ад - это одно и то же место. Тот, кто трудился над созиданием своей души, оказывается в раю. А кто наоборот, тот наоборот. И этот процесс происходит сам собой, без всякого суда - просто как естественное следствие очевидной причины. Мне всегда казался избыточным и излишне пафосным возглас Суворова "Мы русские - какой восторг!" А он просто находился в раю и не мог говорить никаким другим языком, кроме райского. А Стрелков-Гиркин не может говорить никаким другим языком, кроме адского. Ибо он в аду. "Сам иду, не силою ведОм" - это слова договора с сатаной, это уже из другой притчи.



> Ведь ЭТО когда-то было пухленькой улыбчивой девочкой, мир был прекрасен, и за углом поджидало счастье...


 Целиком и полностью права была та девочка, она была предназначена для рая и его предвкушала. Но свернула не на ту  дорожку и продолжает настаивать из чистого упрямства, что именно она права. Сама идёт, не силою ведОма.
Жаль, что ты прочитаешь это всё похмельными глазами...

----------


## Morpho

> Тот, кто трудился над созиданием своей души, оказывается в раю.


 О да. Те, кто хочет уничтожить соседнее государство в силу своей разрушительной природы – конечно попадут в рай. Это несомненно. Если рай вообще имеет место быть. По моим данным это место находится где-то в районе между нижним спикером Володиным и падшим Медведевым. 




> Целиком и полностью права была та девочка, она была предназначена для рая и его предвкушала. Но свернула не на ту  дорожку и продолжает настаивать из чистого упрямства, что именно она права. Сама идёт, не силою ведОма.
> Жаль, что ты прочитаешь это всё похмельными глазами...


 Да ладно) Мне ли не знать, как правильно идти) Я бы научила тебя, но ты ведомый). Иди, куда ведут, это твоя судьба.

----------


## jozh

> Мне ли не знать, как правильно идти) Я бы научила тебя, но ты ведомый). Иди, куда ведут, это твоя судьба.


 Это волшебно! Женская логика - это то, чем можно рыдая восхищаться непрерывно и пожизненно. Просто сразу выбивает все опоры из-под ног!)))))))

----------


## Morpho

jozh, а почему мне кажется, что тебе в этом твоём Пятигорске (или где ты там находишься) спокойно не живется?)

----------


## jozh

> jozh, а почему мне кажется, что тебе в этом твоём Пятигорске (или где ты там находишься) спокойно не живется?)


 Чи-во тебе кажется?))

----------


## jozh

Вот "кажется" это второй самый лютый пиздец в женщинах после логики)

----------


## Morpho

> Вот "кажется" это второй самый лютый пиздец в женщинах после логики)


  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

> ... похмельными глазами.
> Сама идёт, не силою ведОма
> По тропке, что свилась вокруг дурдома,
> И плачет лишь _похмельными_ слезами.


 Казалось бы, вокруг сплошь кьянти, бугатти и давинчи, но нет, яду с собой привезено столько, что ночью только и дел, что сплёвывать яд на клаву.

----------


## Ваня :)

> У меня в почте 26 (двадцать шесть) извещений о том, что Ваня разместил на форуме 2 (два) сообщения.


 Ты можешь изменить настройки извещений. Все просто...  :Smile: 

Или ты, как в Третьем рейхе отказываешь психам в праве на жизнь? )

----------


## Ваня :)

Кстати... Вышел бы такой "я русский" с фальшивыми белыми дредами где-нибудь в спальном районе Пятигорска...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ваня :)

> У меня не настолько много свободного времени, чтобы им разбрасываться. Я в рабочие дни встаю в 6, а домой возвращаюсь после 17-ти часов. Суббота - единственный полноценный выходной для меня. Иногда приходится ездить и по выходным в офис, чтобы сделать часть срочной работы для понедельника. Обычно навал всегда в самом начале и самом конце месяца. Хорошо хоть, что у нас там и кухня, и большой диванный уголок для отдыха. Можно хоть ночевать на рабочем месте. По сути, я сейчас управляю нашим основным филиалом...






 :Smile:

----------


## jozh

> У вас нет союзников, дебилы. Даже Иран и талибы вас сторонятся, поглядывая, как на прокажённых. Вы проиграли, и вы грёбаные неудачники.


 Бугагашеньки и архибугагашеньки! Сверхархибугагашеньки!



> Как же прикольно читать эту глупую немощь, когда знаешь, как оно есть на самом деле!)


 А вот как оно на самом деле:
Хроники изоляции России: в ШОС вступают сразу 10 стран
https://m.aftershock.news/?q=node/1139685
И это даже без учёта грядущего расширения БРИКС!
Объективно: идёт вполне успешное и благополучное устройство многополярного мира, одним из лидеров которого заслуженно и закономерно становится Россия.

----------


## Ваня :)

О! Деревня проснулась...!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jozh

> О! Деревня проснулась...!!!!


 Ванюша! Солнышко, с добрым утром! Всех люблю сегодня, всем рад, потому что по всем фронтам отличные новости. И для тебя тоже у меня есть. В ответ вот на это:



> Если вдруг (о нет, я не утверждаю. Что ты?) чисто гипотетически "вторая армия мира" получит люлей ещё под Херсоном, это будет очередной жест доброй воли и будет означать, что второй этап операции выполнен успешно? )


 Вот, пожалуйста: https://peremogi.livejournal.com/62569363.html
Зелик ваш гений и молодчага! Кажется, он всерьёз озаботился тем, чтобы добиться прощения у Владимира Владимировича и подыгрывает ему как может! Отправляет на убой ничего не подозревающих украинцев, а Арестович (второй будущий герой России) поёт им в уши сладкие песни, чтобы точно ни в чём не сомневались!)))
Без брони! Без арты! Гениально и конгениально! Вот где настоящий форум самоубийц, а не здесь!))))))

----------


## jozh

И третья замечательная новость. Кажется, дело идёт к сливу Украины.
"Зеленский потворствует националистам, притесняет русскоязычных, не соблюдал Минские соглашения и открыто провоцировал Россию заявлениями о вступлении в НАТО. А сейчас он просто нагло пиарится, чтобы получить у Запада больше денег.
И все это говорит ведущий Sky News Кори Бернарди."
https://peremogi.livejournal.com/62570740.html

----------


## Ваня :)

Деревня... ) Ты и в армии таким дуриком был???? )

Чо там? Пятигорск в КВН играет?  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> А что, jozh из Пятигорска????


 Ну он же писал об этом. В Питере, дескать, у него "ликвидная недвижимость". И как я поняла, его гениальный план по обеспечению себе раннего выхода на пенсию состоял в том, чтобы дождаться, пока кто-нибудь из родственников отойдёт в мир иной, получить наследство, купить квартиру в Пятигорске, другую сдавать в Питере, и жить, не работая, на 30К с женой, которая, походу, такая же тунеядка. Но в Пятигорске клубника дешёвая, поэтому, им хватает. Короче, птицам деньги не нужны.

----------


## jozh

> Ну он же писал об этом. В Питере, дескать, у него "ликвидная недвижимость". И как я поняла, его гениальный план по обеспечению себе раннего выхода на пенсию состоял в том, чтобы дождаться, пока кто-нибудь из родственников отойдёт в мир иной, получить наследство, купить квартиру в Пятигорске, другую сдавать в Питере, и жить, не работая, на 30К с женой, которая, походу, такая же тунеядка. Но в Пятигорске клубника дешёвая, поэтому, им хватает. Короче, птицам деньги не нужны.


 Ах, Морфо! Ну до чего же ты любишь замещать реальность домыслами)))
Уже 4 сделки с недвигой у меня с тех пор произошли, вся конфигурация изменилась.
В Питере продал на пике, в Пятигорске купил до подъёма цен. Одну в центре, если не лениться и сдавать посуточно, то до 70 тыс. в месяц иметь можно. Но мы с женой, как ты верно заметила, тунеядцы лютые и лентяи беспросветные, поэтому сдаём помесячно за 25. Две другие квартиры в спальном районе и еще деньги в небольшом проекте. Хочешь, пришлю тебе табличку, в которой мы ведём учёт расходов? В июне 29 тыс. получилось всё на круг, а в июле 32. Клубника отошла, зато персики вкуснейшие по 80 руб. Мягкие на переработку (не гнилые) по 60. И зачем нервы трепать на работе, скажите мне?))))

----------


## Ваня :)

29 000???? 32 000???? Это что, 10 000 грн.???? Это что, $300???? На двоих???? Я, конечно понимаю, что в РФ лучше всего в мире и ехать никуда не хочется. Но ты хоть одежду себе и жене покупаешь? Или вас патриотизм укрывает????

Да...

jozh. А жена знает, что ты на суицид-форуме сидишь? )

----------


## jozh

> 29 000???? 32 000???? Это что, 10 000 грн.???? Это что, $300???? На двоих???? Я, конечно понимаю, что в РФ лучше всего в мире и ехать никуда не хочется. Но ты хоть одежду себе и жене покупаешь? Или вас патриотизм укрывает????
> 
> Да...
> 
> jozh. А жена знает, что ты на суицид-форуме сидишь? )


 Ванюш, ты вообще уже в какую-то другую реальность переместился. У тебя уже и математика альтернативная.
32000 рублей это 19632 гривны, или 530,5 доллара. Одежда, обувь и постельное бельё нам не нужны, потому что женщина, сидящая на совместных закупках Литтлвана (питерский форум) - это страшный человек! Она закупилась, подозреваю, не то, что до конца нашей жизни, а какой-то будущий наследник за нами еще себя с женой до конца своей жизни обеспечит!) Разумеется, тот, которому наплевать на моду, как и нам всегда было)
И почему ты думаешь, что ей должно быть дело до того, где я сижу? После 31 года совместной жизни люди уже такими вещами не интересуются. Я уже лет 20 не смотрел историю браузера на её ноуте, а она на моём.

----------


## Morpho

> Ах, Морфо! Ну до чего же ты любишь замещать реальность домыслами)))


 Да какие уж тут домыслы, голубчик…
Ну не похож ты на человека, который всерьёз сделками по недвижимости занят. Ты, скорее, мне отца Фёдора напоминаешь, из нетленного романа Ильфа и Петрова, чья "порывистая душа не знала покоя". То он пуды мыла наварил, правильно не рассчитав себестоимость, то кролей разводил, пока на них мор не напал. 




> В Питере продал на пике, в Пятигорске купил до подъёма цен. Одну в центре, если не лениться и сдавать посуточно, то до 70 тыс. в месяц иметь можно. Но мы с женой, как ты верно заметила, тунеядцы лютые и лентяи беспросветные, поэтому сдаём помесячно за 25. Две другие квартиры в спальном районе и еще деньги в небольшом проекте.


 То есть, в Питере ничего нет? Сделал 100%-ую ставку на условно курортный Пятигорск?)




> Хочешь, пришлю тебе табличку, в которой мы ведём учёт расходов?


 Лучше пришли учёт доходов, это больше прояснит "реальность".)




> Одежда, обувь и постельное бельё нам не нужны, потому что женщина, сидящая на совместных закупках Литтлвана (питерский форум) - это страшный человек! Она закупилась, подозреваю, не то, что до конца нашей жизни, а какой-то будущий наследник за нами еще себя с женой до конца своей жизни обеспечит!)


 То есть, она не для дальнейшей перепродажи всё это покупала, а тупо складировала?) Причём, даже на таких условиях: "оптовая закупка — это не магазин, а организатор закупки — не продавец, поэтому претензии, как правило, не принимаются по несоответствию товара (не тот размер/цвет/попался брак/не подошло) или если сроки получения товаров не были соблюдены"?) Да, действительно страшный человек.)  А она тоже излечилась от веритофобии?)




> И почему ты думаешь, что ей должно быть дело до того, где я сижу? После 31 года совместной жизни люди уже такими вещами не интересуются. Я уже лет 20 не смотрел историю браузера на её ноуте, а она на моём.


 Это самый печальный эпизод в слишком долгой совместной жизни. Одиночество вдвоём называется. Когда никто никого уже не интересует, а людей связывает лишь совместно нажитый капитал и привычка. Ну, собственно, поэтому спокойно и не живётся).

----------


## jozh

> Да какие уж тут домыслы, голубчик…
> Ну не похож ты на человека, который всерьёз сделками по недвижимости занят. Ты, скорее, мне отца Фёдора напоминаешь, из нетленного романа Ильфа и Петрова, чья "порывистая душа не знала покоя". То он пуды мыла наварил, правильно не рассчитав себестоимость, то кролей разводил, пока на них мор не напал. 
> 
> 
> 
> То есть, в Питере ничего нет? Сделал 100%-ую ставку на условно курортный Пятигорск?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Боже, какая ты глупая!)
Сознание шиворот-навыворот. Вот просто ВСЁ наизнанку вывернула и в противоположность пытаешься превратить.
Впрочем, уже на уровне вакцинации от ковида всё с тобой понятно было.

----------


## Morpho

Когда Ремарк пытается уйти от ответа на неудобный вопрос и соскочить с темы, он быстро что-то врёт, и следом задаёт отвлекающий вопрос.
Когда Джоз пытается уйти от ответа на неудобный вопрос и соскочить с темы, он перестаёт отвечать по факту и переходит на оскорбления. 
Какие же вы, zетеры, примитивные.  :Smile:

----------


## jozh

> Когда Ремарк пытается уйти от ответа на неудобный вопрос и соскочить с темы, он быстро что-то врёт, и следом задаёт отвлекающий вопрос.
> Когда Джоз пытается уйти от ответа на неудобный вопрос и соскочить с темы, он перестаёт отвечать по факту и переходит на оскорбления. 
> Какие же вы, zетеры, примитивные.


 Есть другое объяснение, почему люди соскакивают с темы и перестают отвечать на "неудобные вопросы". Им просто неприятно общаться с назойливыми странненькими (мягко говоря) собеседниками, которые отзеркаливают свой не слишком привлекательный внутренний мир и потом вполне искренне удивляются, почему никакие их предположения не совпадают с реальностью. В данной ситуации никто не хочет доказывать, что он не верблюд.

----------


## Morpho

> Есть другое объяснение, почему люди соскакивают с темы и перестают отвечать на "неудобные вопросы". Им просто неприятно общаться с назойливыми странненькими (мягко говоря) собеседниками, которые отзеркаливают свой не слишком привлекательный внутренний мир и потом вполне искренне удивляются, почему никакие их предположения не совпадают с реальностью. В данной ситуации никто не хочет доказывать, что он не верблюд.


 Ахах, серьёзно?)
Так я предлагала тебе не комментировать меня, разве не так?) Но ты не внял. А я после этого назойливая?) Всё у вас, zетеров, не как у людей. Всё к вам кто-то лезет и мешает жить.  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Кстати, о людях… И о СВОлочах:

----------


## Ваня :)

> ...не слишком привлекательный внутренний мир...


 Ты считаешь свой внутренний мир привлекательным?  :Smile: 




> ...неприятно общаться...


 А как так получается, что сначала ты комментируешь... А потом, когда тебе задают вопросы, тебе становится "неприятно общаться"?  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> А потом, когда тебе задают вопросы, тебе становится "неприятно общаться"?


 Потому что мало кому нравится, когда кто-то начинает называть вещи своими именами. Люди придумывают себе "реальность", в которой им более-менее комфортно жить. Со временем они начинают верить к неё настолько, что уже не воспринимают альтернативные. Самые упоротые предаются фанатизму. Фанатично экономные (= жадность). Фанатично верящие во что-то (= глупость и невежество). Фанатично непримиримые (= жестокость и мстительность). 
И если ты на чванливое и бестолковое высказывание намекаешь, что, дескать, твоя разумная Эльза не слишком-то и разумна, покупая кучу шмотья на годы вперед, тут сразу "общаться становится неприятно", ибо ты посмела показать правду, которая им нафиг не нужна. Так что мы там о веритофобии говорили?   :Smile:

----------


## jozh

В общем, ребятки, решил я вам оставить эту поляну, ибо бессмысленно продолжать. Всё засрано.
Смейтесь первыми - это ваше право и ваша участь, а я вернусь, когда придёт пора смеяться последним.
И напоследок скажу, что реальность всегда критериально проверяема на состоятельность.
В стремящемся к настоящей реальности она созидательна, какие бы ошибки он ни совершал на этом пути.
В стремящемся к подмене реальности чем угодно - она всегда разрушительна. Оставайтесь в своих рушащихся, изнуряющих вас, ментальных построениях,
а я остаюсь в созидающихся. Зайду теперь сюда после финальной деструкции всего противостоящего реальности на Украине. Постарайтесь продержаться до того момента, если сможете.

----------


## Ваня :)

Излечение от веритофобии - это вообще классная история. Я недавно увидел фоточку пьяного, валяющегося под остановкой, и сразу подумал: "О! А этот вот от алкоголизма излечился...!" )

Я почти уверен, что jozh даже не клацает на те видео, которые ты постишь. Или видео танчиков, перед которыми мне не стоит кривляться. Или видео "высокоточных ударов по военным объектам"... Потому что он от веритофобии излечился. )

jozh. И кто же это тут все замусорил? )

Но постой, ёжик...! Куда же ты...? Я просто подумал, что раз ты в Пятигорске каждое утро начинаешь с вожделенного прочтения сайта "перемог", нужно тебе ещё один ресурс подкинуть... Смотри...




Тут ИЗЛИШНЕЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВО ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВ того, что ЗЕМЛЯ ПЛОСКАЯ...!  :Smile: 

Думаю, ИЗЛИШНЕЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВО ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВ того, что ковид - это вымысел миллиардеров тебе раньше предоставил tempo. )




> Зайду теперь сюда после...


 ёжик, tempo. Наша возьме! )

----------


## Morpho

Кто-нибудь вообще понимает, о чём гутарит этот мужчина?
"В стремящемся к подмене реальности чем угодно - она всегда разрушительна… Оставайтесь в своих рушащихся, изнуряющих вас, ментальных построениях… а я остаюсь в созидающихся… Зайду теперь сюда после финальной деструкции всего противостоящего реальности на Украине..."

Ну вот что с ними делать?) 
А главное, искренне продолжают верить в победу.) Или в то, что они "всерьёз пока ещё ничего не начинали".
Вот что значит люди в  возрасте – уж и кончат давно, а ничего не чувствуют - считают, что всё впереди, что еще не начинали, и шанс "посмеяться последними" у них неисчерпаем.

----------


## Ваня :)

Remarque и ёжик, подпевайте!  :Smile:

----------


## Имбирь



----------


## Morpho

Имбирь, замечательное интервью, с удовольствием посмотрела.
Арестович красавчик) А какой контраст с нашим недоразумением, прилипшему к президентскому креслу. Я вообще не понимаю, кому пришло в голову делать из Путина секс-символ, особенно сейчас. У россиянок явно извращённый вкус.

----------


## Morpho

Напомнил таджикское "Салам, бача". Только с осознанием того, что их путь - это дорога в ад.

----------


## Morpho

Наши любимые клипы:

----------


## Remarque

Юлия Чичерина выступила на Запорожской АЭС

Первоисточник публикации: https://politikus.info/v-rossii/1460...hskoy-aes.html

Кроме того, она побывала в некоторых населенных пунктах области. «Нацистский режим захватил власть на Украине. Убивают своих людей, детей, стариков. Потом все это покрывают ложью, – Это просто больное недогосударство, которое надо вылечить. Россия приходит, Россия залечивает раны» – рассказала певица. 

Вот кто реально крут. Чичерина - это космос.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque и ёжик, подпевайте!


 Звиняй, Ваня, но я даже не стал включать твой видосик. Мне хватило одного застывшего первого кадра, чтобы понять, что те, кого ты выложил, это ущербные уёбки. Сравни одухотворённое выступление Чичериной с твоими бандеровскими нелюдями. Интересно, их уже денацифицировали на Донабассе пулей в лоб?

----------


## Remarque

Я вот думаю, что Ваня тайком ведёт подрывную деятельность на форуме, выставляя Неньку украину в дурном свете. Нет, ну реально, не станет же адекватный человек выкладывать на российском сайте таких утырков. Этим Ваня как бы намекает, что они на Украине в чести, ведь нормальных же музыкальных групп на Украине нэма :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

Вот, Ваня, послушай ещё Чичерину. Она прекрасно поёт, а твои бандеровские нелюди блеют в наркотическом угаре, подыхая на Донабассе, ненавидимые тамошним мирным населением.

----------


## Morpho

Недавно прочитала, что в России самый большой процент творческой среды, поддерживающих СВО - это попса, вроде Чечериной и почему-то нелюбимого тобой Киркорова. Надеюсь, теперь ты его полюбишь. А он тебя.    
А самый маленький – среди писателей. Последние могут писать и за рубежом, тем самым обеспечивая себя, а первые там нах*й никому не нужны, их почитатели – исключительно российское стадо. Вот холуи и стараются, зарабатывают, пока могут.

----------


## Morpho

Remarque по манере высказываться стал удивительно напоминать нашего Медведева. Такое чувство, что вместе бухают,  а в Теддиграме по очереди пишут.

----------


## Remarque

Начнём с того, Морфо, что Чичерина - это рок, а не попса, так что не путайся в музыкальных течениях. И она явно бард. А вот Киркорова я не люблю, конечно.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque по манере высказываться стал удивительно напоминать нашего Медведева. Такое чувство, что вместе бухают,  а в Теддиграме по очереди пишут.


 По-моему, именно ты здесь в нетрезвом состоянии :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

Ты хоть понимаешь, что между тобой и Ремарком очень существенная разница, Морфо? И эта разница явно в его пользу? :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

Начнём с того, Морфо, что ты не отвечаешь за свои слова в отличие от Ремарка, ведь уже неоднократно ты выпивала по выходным, пиша затем на форуме поздно ночью всякую фигню, а затем, протрезвев, стыдливо удаляла свои записи. Ты же не станешь этого отрицать, Морфо, не так ли? :Embarrassment:  

А теперь скажи, было хоть раз такое, чтобы Ремарк удалил какую-нибудь свою запись с этого сайта? Нет, не было. Такого  и быть не может. Ремарк же отвечает за свои слова. Он всегда собран и вооружён. Ремарк - стратег и даже тактик. Словом, спец :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Сатанистка-странница Офигефения
Ходила по проклятым местам
Черные свечи жгла, курила растения
Поклонялась козлиным черепам
"Heil Satan" читала, тешила бесов -
В некромантии была хороша
Выстояла три черных мессы
Посетила четыре шабаша.

А Сатана не помог!
Сатаны просто нет!
В него верят лишь малые дети
Да старые бабы
Что сидят у подъездов
И шепчутся вслед
Те, что пиздят
И пялятся вслед
Те, что сидят
И пялятся вслед

После мессы на капище местных спросила
Мол остался осадок в груди:
- Раз магистр поклоняется черным силам
Хули приехал на белой "ауди"?
Серебром расшита дорогая сутана
И бриллиантами украшен пентакль
Разве так поможет Сатана нам
Если нет веры, а только спектакль?

И Сатана не помог!
Его нет, Сатаны!
Ему искренне служат лишь дети
Да взрослые мрази
Что вещают с экранов
О благе страны
Те, что пиздят
О благе страны
Те, что сидят
На благе страны

Возвращаться хотела домой восвояси
Пьяный магистр пиявкой пристал,
Стал говорить: - На свальный грех давай оставайся
Может заделаем Антихриста
Старый Ла Вей поклонялся лишь идолу
Кроули верил, что будет в аду
А Сатану просто взял и выдумал
Бог, который сидит в пруду...

И Сатана не помог
Он придуманный ведь!
Его выдумал Бог
Тот, который сидит в водоеме
А страна на подъеме
И нехуй пиздеть!
Если не нравится
Нехуй пиздеть!
Если не нравится
Н Е Х У Й   П И З Д Е Т Ь  !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHNRG_mWF-Y

----------


## Remarque

Я тебе даже скажу больше, Морфо :Smile: 

Вот ты назвала как-то Ремарка трусом. Конечно, ты можешь повторять эту фигню как мантру, надеясь, что тебе полегчает, но факты доказывают, что он не трус. 

Начнём с того, что Ремарк до сих не привит от коронавируса, хотя на работе от него прежде неоднократно требовали этого, но он пару раз прямо сказал начальству, что готов к увольнению, если его поставят между выбором прививанием западными вакцинами и работой. В итоге, на его прививание махнули уже рукой, сказав, чтобы просто продолжал топово работать, как и прежде, принося немалую пользу фирме :Embarrassment:  

Далее, когда началась специальная военная операция на Украине, то коллеги Ремарка первые несколько недель истерили на работе, но Ремарк им дал достойных отпор, поддержав Россию по всем пунктам

Как видишь, Ремарк говорит вслух именно то, что думает. О каком страхе ты вообще говоришь, Морфо? :Smile:  Тебе явно есть чему поучиться у Ремарка :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

Блин, Морфо, нужно будет попросить у Ремарка, чтобы он провёл для тебя индивидуальный мастер-класс :Wink:  А Ваня возьмёт на себя все расходы, учитывая, что ты активно поддерживаешь его посты в защиту бандерофашистов :Smile:

----------


## Ваня :)

Remarque. Думаешь, никто не заметил, как ты "искусно" смылся из посвященной тебе темы?  :Smile: 




> ...Чичерина - это рок...И она явно бард.


 Это что, новое такое "течение" ) - бард-рок????  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque. Думаешь, никто не заметил, как ты "искусно" смылся из посвященной тебе темы?


 Мне нет смысла смываться, просто я комментирую разделы форума сверху вниз и ещё не добрался до раздела со флудом, ведь он всё-таки второстепенен, тем более, что вчера именно музыкальный раздел до моего прихода был несколько оживлён Морфо, так что вполне понятно, что я запостил комменты сначала именно там. А вот Морфо вчера практически сразу смылась, почуяв опасность, когда я вступил с ней в дискуссию, ведь мои аргументы излишне мощны и прямолинейны для неё. Морфо нечем было ответитить мне по существу, поэтому она немного нахамив Ремарку, быстро ретировалась :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

> Это что, новое такое "течение" ) - бард-рок????


  Ваня, займись уже самообразованием, наконец. Понимаю, что на Украине сейчас образованные люди не в чести, там преимущественно Шарики-Зеленские и Швондеры-Арестовичи преобладают :Wink:  Очевидно, что рок - это рок, а бард это тот, кто поёт и играет на гитаре сочиненённые им самим песни. Даже Морфо, наверное, знает трио самых известных советских бардов Высоцкого, Окуджаву и Галича. А Чичерина это уже российский бард, ведь она подпадает под все эти критерии.

----------


## Ваня :)

Хорошо, что ты меня просвещаешь...  :Smile: 

То есть, Джеймс Хетфилд из группы Metallica тоже бард?  :Smile:

----------


## Remarque

> Хорошо, что ты меня просвещаешь... 
> 
> То есть, Джеймс Хетфилд из группы Metallica тоже бард?


  Если он был и автором исполняемых им песен, то да.

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Ваня :)

) Хорошо, что ты мне все объяснил. Оказывается, я тоже бард... 8)




Нас везде окружают барды.  :Smile:  Похвастаюсь эрудицией перед своими знакомыми музыкантами! ) Они оценят. Скажу, мне Remarque объяснил. Он во всем разбирается. ) После этого они просто не смогут не согласится с твоим мнением в любом вопросе. Твоя компетентность, как всегда, очевидна во всех.  :Smile: 

Remarque. Я посмотрел ссылку. Мы тут музыку обсуждаем. Если хочешь, перенеси это в тему и я прокомментирую твой пост. Хоть мне и лень, в связи с КПД будущего вероятного комментария. Но что поделать? Раз создал тему, надо коментировать...! ) Я немножко прошёлся по Google. Постараюсь, даже серьезно. Так как тема серьезная. Только, возможно, перед этим посплю. Тебе как, много букв и детально или коротко?  :Smile: 

Чичерина - самая красивая! ) Хотя, красавиц там много... )

Так тебе проанализировать текст по максимальному количеству аспектов или коротко? )

Там в последнем выложенном тобой видео Чичериной в числе хороших людей я увидел Мотороллу. ) Правильно? )

Вот, посмотри пока... Видео, как Моторола стреляет для прикола по своим из АГС... Снимали сами же сепары... Тож, видимо, для прикола... Отличный человек Моторола. ) Хороший. ) Адекватный. ) И по разговору тоже сразу ощущается - люди хорошие... )




Как бы хорошо было, если бы везде была Россия и планету населяли такие хорошие люди... )

----------


## Morpho

> Начнём с того, Морфо, что Чичерина - это рок


 Ну, ок. А что это меняет? Она популярна в странах Европы?

----------


## Morpho

> Начнём с того, Морфо, что ты не отвечаешь за свои слова в отличие от Ремарка, ведь уже неоднократно ты выпивала по выходным, пиша затем на форуме поздно ночью всякую фигню, а затем, протрезвев, стыдливо удаляла свои записи. Ты же не станешь этого отрицать, Морфо, не так ли? 
> 
> А теперь скажи, было хоть раз такое, чтобы Ремарк удалил какую-нибудь свою запись с этого сайта? Нет, не было. Такого  и быть не может. Ремарк же отвечает за свои слова. Он всегда собран и вооружён. Ремарк - стратег и даже тактик. Словом, спец


 Всё правильно. В этом и есть "существенная разница" между мной и тобой.
Я могу написать "всякую фигню", но потом это ПОНИМАЮ, поэтому удаляю.
А ты пишешь полную фигню, даже НЕ ПОНИМАЯ этого.
Есть хорошая поговорка: "пьяный проспится, дурак – никогда".
Вообще здорово получилось. Я написала и спать ушла. А Ремарк ещё полчаса доводами сыпал.

----------


## Morpho

> Начнём с того, что Ремарк до сих не привит от коронавируса, хотя на работе от него прежде неоднократно требовали этого, но он пару раз прямо сказал начальству, что готов к увольнению, если его поставят между выбором прививанием западными вакцинами и работой. В итоге, на его прививание махнули уже рукой, сказав, чтобы просто продолжал топово работать, как и прежде, принося немалую пользу фирме


 А вот это говорит только о том, что ты живёшь в демократическом государстве. Будь ты сейчас в России, у тебя бы не было выбора. Тебя бы никто не спросил, что ты там желаешь выбрать, а просто бы показали на дверь. Это и есть главная особенность тоталитарного государства, с диктатором во главе. Но ты, сидя в благополучной Германии, пользуешься всеми благами цивилизационного общества, и при этом аж из штанов выскакиваешь, поддерживая российским режим. Не пора ли тебе прибыть на историческую родину и уже непосредственно на месте вкусить все прелести русского мира?

----------


## Morpho

Это вам не Чечерино.

----------


## Morpho

Дагестану мир. Пусть Аллах сохранит эту землю и убережет от войн.

----------


## Morpho

За свободную Ичкерию, Дагестан, за независимость и свободу. ОТВЕТИМ (как мне сейчас написали)
Ждите, скоро ваша Россия расколется на части.

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Это я не потому что надеюсь на их победу, это я вам показываю исход войны.

----------


## Morpho



----------


## jozh

> например, Донецк.


 Ну да. Ну да. Могла бы и Таро раскинуть)))



> А главное, искренне продолжают верить в победу.) Или в то, что они "всерьёз пока ещё ничего не начинали"


 Начали.

----------


## Morpho

> Не стесняйся, Морфо, да подпевай


 Скучаю по тебе, Remarque :Smile:

----------


## jozh

А вот шедевр селюковой шароварности 2015 (!!!) года выпуска.
Никогда, маленькие украинчики, и им сочувствующие. Никогда! Не задавайте вопрос "Почему это с нами происходит?" и "Нас-то за що?" Просто сразу включайте сей ролик и созерцайте. Не думайте, что вам мелко мстят и наказывают за конкретный поступок. Вас лишают возможности совершать подобные поступки впредь. И это справедливо. 


И фееричный комментарий под видео: "Редкое, почти позабытое чувство из юности - когда кто-то обосрался, а стыдно при этом почему-то тебе."

----------


## Morpho

> А вот шедевр селюковой шароварности 2015 (!!!) года выпуска.


 А, это сразу после того, как РФ-фия Крым отжала? Да, действительно, какой наглый выпад.  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

Всего один момент меня когда-то торкнул:
https://yandex.ru/video/preview/7516360594108465083

----------


## Morpho

А теперь я сама могу всё это купить. И мне не интересно. Чувства угасли. И меня это пугает. В душе апокалипсис. Я смотрю на всех, как на что-то ушедшее, безвозвратное. Трау. Я тебе завидую. Ты можешь ещё что-то чувствовать. И это удивительно, пользуйся этим.

----------


## Morpho

Русские,  :Smile: 
Если весь строй идёт неправильно, и только прапорщик молодец. 
Лол)

----------


## Remarque



----------


## Remarque

Морфо в школьные годы :Wink:

----------


## Morpho

Ну вот откуда, скажи мне, откуда у тебя эта способность  увлечь меня новым сериалом?)) 
Иногда думаю, когда совсем безысходность, которую нечем заполнить: "Ну вот Ремарк мне бы сейчас сказал, что посмотреть")
Ладно, спасибо, что ты есть. Такой, какой ты есть. Хоть и фашист)

----------


## Nabat

Внезапно обнаружил, что есть еще на земле люди, которые помнят, что Люцифер - это производная от Прометея.
Местами текст кринжовый, особенно про огненный меч, вложенный в уста, но в целом - весьма неплохо.

----------


## Nabat

Охуеть, просто реинкарнация какая-то...

----------


## Morpho

> Внезапно обнаружил, что есть еще на земле люди, которые помнят, что Люцифер - это производная от Прометея.
> Местами текст кринжовый, особенно про огненный меч, вложенный в уста, но в целом - весьма неплохо.


 Так ты с нами, я не поняла?)

----------


## Nabat

> Так ты с нами, я не поняла?)


 С какими "вами"?
Я атеист-агностик, но Прометей и Люцифер - любимейшие из мифических персонажей. Возможно, в этом акте - передания огня (знания) людям, даже есть какое-то реальное начало.
Я с вами?)

----------


## Morpho

> С какими "вами"?


 Именно такой ответ я и ожидала. От атеиста-агностика). Переедание огня?) Впервые встречаю такое определение реальности. Мы тебя научим не переедать. И да, ты с нами).

----------


## Nabat

Где ты там второе "е" увидела? У тебя двоится в глазах.

----------


## Nabat

> И да, ты с нами)


 Ура! Выдайте, пожалуйста, мне черный плащ с капюшоном и амулет в виде перевернутой пятиконечной звезды)

----------


## Morpho

> Ура! Выдайте, пожалуйста, мне черный плащ с капюшоном и амулет в виде перевернутой пятиконечной звезды)


  :Smile:  твоё намерение - это и есть плащ с капюшоном. а амулет = это твои заслуги в будущем.

----------


## Nabat

Мое намерение - приобретение знаний, это не есть плащ, тем более, что у вас и его-то нет. Скажи мне, например: какого египетского бога является производной Прометей в свою очередь?)

----------


## Morpho

> Мое намерение - приобретение знаний, это не есть плащ, тем более, что у вас и его-то нет. Скажи мне, например: какого египетского бога является производной Прометей в свою очередь?)


  :Smile:  Мне непонятно, почему Прометей у тебя относится к египетской  мифологии, ну видимо, что-то личное)

----------


## Nabat

А...ну раз непонятно, объясняю: люди, они не настолько креативные, чтобы каждый раз выдумывать себе новых богов и, в основном, их заимствуют у более ранних и развитых цивилизаций: египтяне у шумер, греки у египтян, римляне у греков, европейцы у римлян. Впрочем, допускаются некоторые незначительные метаморфозы. 
Ликбез: Прометей есть производная от Сета.

----------


## Morpho

> Прометей есть производная от Сета.


 А сейчас и от Тора, с его производной. Пригожин точно поймёт, о чём я).

----------


## Morpho



----------


## jozh

> Так ты с нами, я не поняла?)


 Кажется, это называется Каминг-аут)
Отцу лжи, значит, служишь.
Заметно. Заметно.

----------


## Nabat

> Пригожин точно поймёт, о чём я).


 Я не Пригожин, я не понял.

----------


## Morpho

> Я не Пригожин, я не понял.


 Ну я объясняю. Молот Тора = безличествующая маска Пригожина и его кувалда.

----------


## Morpho

Готов к такой смерти?)
Так приготовься.

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Чё-то вдруг вспомнилось. Тот, кто умер - это был последний мужчина, которого я любила. Другого не будет.

----------


## Morpho

"Подари мне вечерок-вечерок
И со мной поговори нежно очень. 
И пусть несбыточная грусть рассудит нас". 
Классные слова, да?)

----------


## Morpho

Жаль, что всё обрывается... Жизнь...
Есть ещё одно воспоминание, яркое, как будто вчера случилось...

----------


## Morpho

Окутанный в зарослях орешника зелёный омут. Родниковый, чистый, опасный.
Придёшь  к нему ночью - пропадешь. 
Ведьма седая нырнёт с приступочка, оплывет три ивы, проблеет по-козьи, назовет того, кому завтра смерть...

----------


## jozh

> Окутанный в зарослях орешника зелёный омут. Родниковый, чистый, опасный.
> Придёшь  к нему ночью - пропадешь. 
> Ведьма седая нырнёт с приступочка, оплывет три ивы, проблеет по-козьи, назовет того, кому завтра смерть...


 Вот, что называется Ожидание vs реальность. Тот, кому "завтра смерть", жив-здоров, а ведьма корчится в костре. Слабо, видать, блеяла.)

----------


## Morpho

> Тот, кому "завтра смерть", жив-здоров


 Пока жив, но уже не здоров. Всему своё время.

----------


## Morpho

Посмотрите на оскаленные морды русских "патриотов". Это же диагноз, ребята. 

Автор молодец, троллинг на высшем уровне: "до того, как мне в комментариях не написали, что это Чичерина, думал, что какая-то алкашня привокзальная прибухнула, и её понесло". А если бы я не знала, что это Чичерина, то решила бы, что в психиатрической клинике день открытых дверей. 
"Юль, а днём записать эту дичь, когда люди вокруг ходят ты не решила, да? Леопардовое пальто могли натянуть на собачий оскал?" Ахах) Господи, что у неё с рожей-то, это ж надо, как перекосило убогую.

----------


## jozh

> Пока жив, но уже не здоров. Всему своё время.


 Покажи мне хоть одного здорового семидесятилетнего!))))
А вообще, конечно, украинский гадюжник следовало разворошить уже хотя бы для того, чтобы явить всем полную и абсолютную несостоятельность какой-либо эзотерики. Она не может ни-че-го! Полное зироу!)

----------


## Morpho

> Покажи мне хоть одного здорового семидесятилетнего!))))
> А вообще, конечно, украинский гадюжник следовало разворошить уже хотя бы для того, чтобы явить всем полную и абсолютную несостоятельность какой-либо эзотерики. Она не может ни-че-го! Полное зироу!)


 jozh, нездоровье разное бывает. У него проблемы психического характера. Очень боится смерти, это уже невозможно скрыть. Отмена запланированных встреч, ссылаясь на погодные условия и невозможность перелёта, при ясной погоде в обоих точках. Они, кстати, постоянно забывают, что мы живём в век информации, и проверить такую мелочь может даже школьник. ФСО-шники на этих запланированных встречах, повторяющееся лица  одних и тех же людей в разных ситуациях – как пример, одна и та же дама засветилась уже раза три, в абсолютно разных ипостасях – она и мама погибшего солдата на встрече с матерями, она в военной форме на новогоднем обращении, она на военном корабле  в составе команды. Путин уже давно не встречается с настоящими людьми, все встречи – разыгранное представление для таких, как ты. Он постоянно в бронежилете. Даже на встречах, где точно нет случайных лиц. Думаю, что ему есть чего бояться. А скоро и кровавые мальчики по ночам являться будут, если уже этого не происходит. По его указу убит не один человек, его руки по локоть в крови. Он садист и психопат. И ему без разницы, сколько русских людей погибнет в этой войне, про украинцев я вообще молчу. Для него сейчас главное – остаться у власти до конца своих дней и сохранить нажитое непосильным трудом. Ах, вот только яхту «Шахерезада», кажется, арестовали… И ради этого он миллионы кинет в топку войны. Для него люди – поленья. Пиноккио, марионетки. 
Так какой смысл вопить о несостоятельности эзотерики, если ты сам - Буратино?)

----------


## jozh

> jozh, нездоровье разное бывает. У него проблемы психического характера. Очень боится смерти, это уже невозможно скрыть. Отмена запланированных встреч, ссылаясь на погодные условия и невозможность перелёта, при ясной погоде в обоих точках. Они, кстати, постоянно забывают, что мы живём в век информации, и проверить такую мелочь может даже школьник. ФСО-шники на этих запланированных встречах, повторяющееся лица  одних и тех же людей в разных ситуациях – как пример, одна и та же дама засветилась уже раза три, в абсолютно разных ипостасях – она и мама погибшего солдата на встрече с матерями, она в военной форме на новогоднем обращении, она на военном корабле  в составе команды. Путин уже давно не встречается с настоящими людьми, все встречи – разыгранное представление для таких, как ты. Он постоянно в бронежилете. Даже на встречах, где точно нет случайных лиц. Думаю, что ему есть чего бояться. А скоро и кровавые мальчики по ночам являться будут, если уже этого не происходит. По его указу убит не один человек, его руки по локоть в крови. Он садист и психопат. И ему без разницы, сколько русских людей погибнет в этой войне, про украинцев я вообще молчу. Для него сейчас главное – остаться у власти до конца своих дней и сохранить нажитое непосильным трудом. Ах, вот только яхту «Шахерезада», кажется, арестовали… И ради этого он миллионы кинет в топку войны. Для него люди – поленья. Пиноккио, марионетки. 
> Так какой смысл вопить о несостоятельности эзотерики, если ты сам - Буратино?)


 Ни буквы не меняя, ни знака, вот это всё распечатай и бегом к психотерапевту. Работы непочатый край...

----------


## Morpho

> Ни буквы не меняя, ни знака, вот это всё распечатай и бегом к психотерапевту. Работы непочатый край...


 Ну тогда нам вместе со всем цивилизованным миром надо туда бежать. 
А вам, с нынешними российскими партнёрами, обрядившись в перья и бусы, с бубном вокруг костров плясать. На мамонта с копьём ходить. А лет этак через 10-20 клянчить у Китая денег, как сейчас это делает Северная Корея. О развитии страны речь уже не будет идти. Будете просить, чтобы просто тупо не сдохнуть.

----------


## jozh

> Ну тогда нам вместе со всем цивилизованным миром надо туда бежать


 Именно так. На пороге очередной мировой войны "весь цивилизованный мир" дуреет и сатанеет.
А ты думала, что он всегда сохраняет свой авторитет неизменным? Тогда маленькая мировая война разгорится и внутри тебя.
Уверена, что выстоишь? 
Не знаю насчёт 20 лет, не уверен, что проживу. А вот лет через 10 очень намерен разыскать членов секты Свидетелей цивилизованного мира и порасспросить: Вот это ты обещал(а) нам. Вот это. Вот это. ГДЕ оно всё? Пиздаболы!

----------


## Morpho

> Не знаю насчёт 20 лет, не уверен, что проживу. А вот лет через 10 очень намерен разыскать членов секты Свидетелей цивилизованного мира и порасспросить: Вот это ты обещал(а) нам. Вот это. Вот это. ГДЕ оно всё? Пиздаболы!


 Вы и так 22 года жили, не меняя трусы. А теперь, когда от их запаха начали шарахаться, вы вместо того, чтобы их простирнуть (а в идеале выкинуть и надеть другие), разделяете страны на "дружественные" и "недружественные". "Дружественные" сами в полной антисанитарии пребывают, и зловония по этой причине не чувствуют. А на "недружественные" очень удобно проблемы перекладывать. Не мы виноваты — это весь мир против нас. Не мы напали, а это Украина сама себе промежность кетчупом намазала, а нас в насилии обвиняет. А вы докажите, что это мы. А нам вот это обещали и вот это. Вы нам врёёёёётииии, вы нас хотите уничтооооожить….  Тьфу ты. Ведёте себя, как дети. В вашем случае, скорее, как старые маразматики. Что в принципе одно и то же.

----------


## jozh

> Вы нам врёёёёётииии, вы нас хотите уничтооооожить….


 Нет, не врёти. Меркель и Олланд открыто признались в том, зачем были нужны Минские соглашения.
Морфо, ну перестань позориться. Стыдно уже.

----------


## Morpho

> Морфо, ну перестань позориться. Стыдно уже.


 Лечить всё ваше стадо надо. От ложного позора и стыда. Долго придётся. 
Некоторые сразу переобуются. Но это те, кому темнички выдавались, и кто знал, что делает. 
А вот такие, как ты, снова стыдиться начнут, но только уже по другому поводу.

----------


## jozh

> Лечить всё ваше стадо надо. От ложного позора и стыда. Долго придётся. 
> Некоторые сразу переобуются. Но это те, кому темнички выдавались, и кто знал, что делает. 
> А вот такие, как ты, снова стыдиться начнут, но только уже по другому поводу.


 А по итогу - вас самих вылечат! Но то такое, кому интересна реальность?)))

----------


## MadDog

Morpho, полностью согласен с вами, умеете вы красиво сказать
Количество людей с отсутствием критического мышления конечно поражает и расстраивает

----------


## Nabat

> Ну я объясняю. Молот Тора = безличествующая маска Пригожина и его кувалда.


 Да в хоть в жопу ему засунь эту кувалду. Где Люцифер и где какой-то, блять, Пригожин? Что-то у тебя какой-то сдвиг на фоне т.н. СВО.

----------


## Morpho

Remarque, тебе ещё не страшно оказаться в России?)

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Смотрю второй раз, душа радуется. 
Ремарк. Ну килограмм копчёной мойвы разве не выманит тебя из Германии?) Ну это же так классно. Разруха, хинкали, мойва.

----------


## Morpho

Разве это не то, о чём вы мечтали?) 
Приезжай, дружище.Вместе отпразднуем вашу победу. Не хочешь? Лучше фильмы смотреть на Netflix, имея на это право? Или как в  россии, нелегально?

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Remarque

> Разве это не то, о чём вы мечтали?) 
> Приезжай, дружище.Вместе отпразднуем вашу победу. Не хочешь? Лучше фильмы смотреть на Netflix, имея на это право? Или как в  россии, нелегально?


 Ловлю тебя на слове, Морфо. Ты не против, чтобы и Трймэряй навестила тебя? Вместе втроём и отметим у тебя дома. Можем и ежа пригласить. А я оплачу весь банкет по случаю победы России над бандерофашистской гидрой :Wink:

----------


## Remarque

Так что жди российской победы, Морфо. 

И да, я предпочитаю именно нелегально скачивать западные фильмы и сериалы. Действительно, зачем за них платить?
Скинуть тебе, кстати, ссылку сайта с самой большой кинотекой западных фильмов на русском языке для их моментального бесплатного скачивания и просмотра? :Wink:

----------


## Morpho



----------

